# Grandin Road 2016



## Spinechiller

A new year a new thread. There are still ongoing clearance sales off and on on some of the halloween items from last year. Check the Outlet section for Halloween as well as the regular Halloween Haven area.

Great deal on the Gemmy spot lights at $7.20 with coupon. Also picked up the Halloween cake plate for $24.99 with the coupon. The cake plate only ships out 8/8/16.

Coupon code *Take20Apri*l expires tonight (4/10/16).

Does anyone know if your credit card gets charged if the items are not shipping out for months?

Did Grandin Road used to except PayPal? Didn't see it listed for payment on order page.


----------



## 22606

Spinechiller said:


> Does anyone know if your credit card gets charged if the items are not shipping out for months?
> 
> Did Grandin Road used to except PayPal? Didn't see it listed for payment on order page.


Nearly all companies wait until items ship to charge, so I would expect that to also be the case regarding Grandin Road.

They accepted PayPal for a little while, quit, went back to it, and I have no clue what the case may be at the moment.


----------



## tzgirls123

Thanks for the head's up on the spotlights!! That is a great price  I snagged a few for my yard display...spotlights go fast around here.. once they hit the store shelfs they are almost immediately gone! And there are never any left to be on sale after the holidays!! I'm so happy to have some more for such a great price


----------



## Spinechiller

Garthgoyle said:


> Nearly all companies wait until items ship to charge, so I would expect that to also be the case regarding Grandin Road.
> 
> They accepted PayPal for a little while, quit, went back to it, and I have no clue what the case may be at the moment.



It appears that I was charged for the items shipping in August. I'm going to call Grandin Road tomorrow to inquire. I'll let people know what the customer service representative says.


----------



## Spinechiller

tzgirls123 said:


> Thanks for the head's up on the spotlights!! That is a great price  I snagged a few for my yard display...spotlights go fast around here.. once they hit the store shelfs they are almost immediately gone! And there are never any left to be on sale after the holidays!! I'm so happy to have some more for such a great price



My pleasure, I was so excited when I came across them! The price is less then wholesale on them (I ordered them for the garden centre I help manage from Sunstar last year).


----------



## Kenneth

AWESOME!

Just scanned through and will be ordering the Venetian Victoria because i've been dying to get one for a while. I also have my eyes on the swinging bats! Those will be perfect to attach to my Spirit Halloween display trees I picked up last year!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Spinechiller said:


> It appears that I was charged for the items shipping in August. I'm going to call Grandin Road tomorrow to inquire. I'll let people know what the customer service representative says.


They do what a lot of companies do on out of stock items being ordered. They don't officially charge your credit card for the amount...so you won't get a bill to pay yet until it actually ships...but what the companies do is put a hold on your card for the amount so that funds will be available when the order does come in. They don't want to be stuck with someone who committed to buy and they maybe increase their order from the vendor and then you can't pay when the mdse is ready to,ship. The effect is that your available credit on your card will be decreased by the order amount but you won't incur any interest on the amount during the pre-ship time and as mentioned you won't need to pay until it does.

I've ordered a number of items from GR due to ship months out from when ordered over the years and this is how it's always been. Just makes it something you need to figure in when reconciling your credit card each month until the charge gets put through at ship.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the heads up Spinechiller. Ended up ordering the eyeball orb set that Hilda did such great things with last year. They sold out early last year before I pulled the trigger so I'll be happy to get a set when they ship in July (anticipated 7/11). When I put them in my cart a message popped up that they were in limited quantity...so heads up anyone interested in them.

I also checked RetailMeNot.com before ordering and saw that a number of people successfully used a coupon code today that gave you 10% off AND Free Shipping. Not sure how long it will be valid. While not 20% like using the Take20April Code, it worked out better on the bottom line for me. Only got 2.90 off the orbs but the shipping would have been 8.00 I think, so only ended up paying 26.10. I know other people have mentioned other coupon sites but I have had good luck with RetailMeNot for a number of stores and wanted to remind you guys to also check them.


.....Just went to close the GR website after completing my order and see that they have a new offer on the site. Basically same as the RetailMeNot one--Anniversary Savings, 10% off plus free shipping (standard ground), Code APRIL2016. The offer is valid through 4/25 at 11:59pm EDT. Guess they took down the 20% off offer at midnight EDT so if you missed it you're still in luck to save some money.

Thanks to you guys also added 3 red spotlights (Christmas sale area). I bought some white ones last year for signage at the same sale price which is by far the best you'll probably see. Pretty sure these are the older version spotlights that are just a static light (not like the newer ones that give you solid and optional flashing mode--which cost more too for the option). Still for the price hard to pass up.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Thanks for the heads up!

I was going to buy the Haunted Ash Urn, but then saw the Haunted Reveal Clock and I liked that better. I don't know if it was on sale or not, but seemed like a good deal for $49. And even less with the coupon code.

Thanks again!


----------



## tzgirls123

Kenneth said:


> AWESOME!
> 
> Just scanned through and will be ordering the Venetian Victoria because i've been dying to get one for a while. I also have my eyes on the swinging bats! Those will be perfect to attach to my Spirit Halloween display trees I picked up last year!



OOOH do you mind me asking how much you got the display trees for?? I wanted them so badly, but my husband said no  due to limited storage...I have been curious what they went for after Halloween! No worries if you don't want to disclose


----------



## lilibat

They have a couple tombstones I really want but I just can't justify the expense especially with what the fence is going to cost for the whole project. Most of my Halloween budget is getting sucked up by it but once it's done it'll be good for many years.


----------



## A Little Odd

The coupon code offering now is 10% plus free shipping. Still works out well because they charge so much for shipping. I ordered the Window Crasher Ghosts. I finally decided to spend the money on them last year and they had sold out!


----------



## Kenneth

tzgirls123 said:


> OOOH do you mind me asking how much you got the display trees for?? I wanted them so badly, but my husband said no  due to limited storage...I have been curious what they went for after Halloween! No worries if you don't want to disclose


Not at all! We are pretty familiar with our local Spirit management so they cut us a deal and we picked up two of the trees for $100 a piece(I think they were regularly 200 a piece). We also got a few pieces from their zombie subway theme. For 50 bucks we got two of the subway lamp posts with orbs and the arch part of it (i'm planning on using it for a graveyard entrance way). They also threw in three of their fabric torches in for like $25. So, two large trees, two lamp posts, an arch and three torches for less than $300. 

We were told by our regional Spirit Halloween contact that the trees were only worth it if you bought the original design which consisted of an internal metal frame. He said they originally started out with those but then they realized how expensive they were to make so they went back and designed the rest with a cheap plastic frame. Luckily, our store had the metal design. The good thing is they break down VERY easily and are actually very easy to store away, surprisingly. 

And this is unrelated but he also said that Spirit will be cutting back on the secondary themed displays next to the costumes because they saw a huge dip in sales of children's costumes because kids would be too scared to go back there. -insert MAJOR eyeroll here-


----------



## Kenneth

lilibat said:


> They have a couple tombstones I really want but I just can't justify the expense especially with what the fence is going to cost for the whole project. Most of my Halloween budget is getting sucked up by it but once it's done it'll be good for many years.


I looked at those too but if i'm not mistaken they aren't very large so I wound up not getting them.


----------



## RCIAG

A Little Odd said:


> The coupon code offering now is 10% plus free shipping. Still works out well because they charge so much for shipping. I ordered the Window Crasher Ghosts. I finally decided to spend the money on them last year and they had sold out!


Ooo...I really hated these things. They weren't that great & incredibly overpriced. I bought a couple at Walmart last year for less than $20 each & ended up selling them because they just weren't that great & the noisemaker was on the half that was inside. They were basically stuffed things with suction cups & not very large.

I hope you like them better than I did. Though IMHO they're overpriced even on sale.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad

A Little Odd said:


> The coupon code offering now is 10% plus free shipping. Still works out well because they charge so much for shipping. I ordered the Window Crasher Ghosts. I finally decided to spend the money on them last year and they had sold out!


Those caught my eye. Very nice! I don't have the "right" windows for them.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

I'm gonna say it


Grandin Road is overpriced garbage


----------



## A Little Odd

RCIAG said:


> Ooo...I really hated these things. They weren't that great & incredibly overpriced. I bought a couple at Walmart last year for less than $20 each & ended up selling them because they just weren't that great & the noisemaker was on the half that was inside. They were basically stuffed things with suction cups & not very large.
> 
> I hope you like them better than I did. Though IMHO they're overpriced even on sale.


I know the ones made for Wal-Mart were smaller. I saw the GR ones at a friend's house and really liked them. Hopefully they are the same as last year's batch.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremblin'Toad

TheHalloweenGuru said:


> I'm gonna say it
> 
> 
> Grandin Road is overpriced garbage


You're very brave. HA! I think it is overpriced, too. I think they began to advertise in Martha Stewart's magazine and that would explain it. But some nice, basic decorative items are there. Someone above mentioned the cake platters-those are nice-quite festive!


----------



## Tremblin'Toad

Forgot to mention, even if the items are in a high price range it looks like there are some excellent shoppers here! You gotta know the ins-and-outs of shopping to get the best deals!


----------



## ooojen

Tremblin'Toad said:


> You gotta know the ins-and-outs of shopping to get the best deals!


Exactly! Some GR stuff is crap, and some is quite well made. Prices tend to be high, but good sales are pretty common.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tremblin'Toad said:


> You're very brave. HA! I think it is overpriced, too. I think they began to advertise in Martha Stewart's magazine and that would explain it. But some nice, basic decorative items are there. Someone above mentioned the cake platters-those are nice-quite festive!


Hehe. Love the Brave comment. I was thinking that there sure are a lot of us that _love_ overpriced garbage. I know I have a houseful of GR ladies, zombie, mummy, werewolf characters, Gemmy lighting and Villafane pumpkins and parts. And the list goes on. Some of my favorite halloween items too. Hope to have and use them for a long time delighting kids, love it all. I too take advantage of the sales and you guys all have helped in that. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder for sure.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hehe. Love the Brave comment. I was thinking that there sure are a lot of us that _love_ overpriced garbage. I know I have a houseful of GR ladies, zombie, mummy, werewolf characters, Gemmy lighting and Villafane pumpkins and parts. And the list goes on. Some of my favorite halloween items too. Hope to have and use them for a long time delighting kids, love it all. I too take advantage of the sales and you guys all have helped in that. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder for sure.


Yeah it's evil, they have exclusive props (the zombies) so they can get away with charging way more for them


----------



## Tremblin'Toad

I believe we ALL have issues with the* I...MUST...HAVE...it!!!!* syndrome. When it hits, it's bad. NOTHING can stop that purchase! (Coupon or not! HA!!!) I had that problem with a certain black cat inflatable, had to track it down-now it's everywhere! In perfect honesty, I first saw the Grandin Road stuff years ago in M Stewarts magazine. It had the horse drawn carriage inflatable. OHHHH! I dragged that magazine everywhere. Oh, those life sized figures. It was a bit of a mania. Not too long after I did get the Gemmy Donna the Dead so that curbed the craving. I still love checking out their site-I think the some of the large figures are great. They certainly have a range of items. I had seen the Joe Spencer soft sculptures and mentioned them to my friends-now my friends have purchased five different figures for me. (I actually need to put a stop to that-space limitations and pets-cats are trying to snatch some of them bald! HA!!!)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's something I noticed with their site. Not sure if they are just short on quantity on things halloween right now, but I mentioned that the Orbs I had put in my cart a few days ago, popped up a window while I was continuing shopping that said the Orbs were in limited quantity. Last year it use to say Limited Qty on the order page. Well stopped on the site today and decided to test a theory. Added items and then continued shopping and each time I continued and clicked on another item it would put up a message of Limited Quantity on the previous item while on the new item page. Checked this out with the Orbs, Tree Face and Arms, Pre-Lit Creepy Garland, Life-Size Venetian Victoria, and I gave up after that. Same thing happened each time. So either things are in short quantity or it's a marketing technique to get you to pull the trigger. hmm. Not like we need encouragement LOL.

I did notice that Eva (think that was her name) was no longer listed. The Tree Face and Arms were newly listed I believe so things available are changing. Sale lasts thru 4/25.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

Hmmm. Interesting. You're probably right, must be a marketing ploy.

One thing I found out awhile back is if you put an item in your cart and just leave it there, then log out, sometimes the company will send you an e-mail offering a discount of some sort on that item.
Helpful if you don't have a coupon code to use.

I got my Haunted Reveal Clock in the mail today, but haven't opened it yet. Too busy trimming trees outside.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah, I'm not sure about the limited quantity. It's not exactly like the majority of people right now are looking for halloween. They know there's a hard core group of us that will buy year round especially during good sales; but with all their new spring/summer stuff to stock imagine they intentionally don't keep much in the way of Halloween this early so could picture there being lower stock. I'm thinking having any halloween now is done in hopes of attracting potential purchasers to check out and get inticed with other non-fall items. Regardless, I'm glad I got the Eyebll Orbs this year

Dave, I know BuyCostumes tends to do that thing with left overs in your cart and the follow up email with discount. Picked up a few things at a better price that way.


----------



## matrixmom

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hehe. Love the Brave comment. I was thinking that there sure are a lot of us that _love_ overpriced garbage. I know I have a houseful of GR ladies, zombie, mummy, werewolf characters, Gemmy lighting and Villafane pumpkins and parts. And the list goes on. Some of my favorite halloween items too. Hope to have and use them for a long time delighting kids, love it all. I too take advantage of the sales and you guys all have helped in that. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder for sure.


Yes - I have joined OPBA....overpriced garbage buyers anonymous -shhhh don't tell anyone...


----------



## ooojen

matrixmom said:


> Yes - I have joined OPBA....overpriced garbage buyers anonymous -shhhh don't tell anyone...


OPBA -- heehee! Good one; I'll have to remember that. 
My name is Jen, and I'm an overpriced-garbage buyer. I've been clean for about a week and a half now. (It hasn't been GR for a while, but I did order an overpriced mask from the UK...and I'd do it again!)


----------



## Hilda

hahahahaha OPBA?!?!  (slowly raises hand)


----------



## A Little Odd

Hilda said:


> hahahahaha OPBA?!?!  (slowly raises hand)


Definitely OPBA......needed the eyeball orbs after recalling Hildas wonderful use of them last year

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

I can't saying anything bad about GR. So few stores are even carrying Halloween stuff anymore. Glad to find a company that at least tries to offer something new and unique. I also like that they stand behind their products. I don't remember one negative post from previous threads. Any quality or shipping issue was professionally handled.


----------



## Hilda

Pumpkinprincess said:


> I can't saying anything bad about GR. So few stores are even carrying Halloween stuff anymore. Glad to find a company that at least tries to offer something new and unique. I also like that they stand behind their products. I don't remember one negative post from previous threads. Any quality or shipping issue was professionally handled.


That's excellent you never had a problem with GR.
I had a few issues and posted in last year's thread. Quality and shipping issues were not well handled.
That said, I will still shop GR. Just with some trepidation and caution and fingers crossed from now on.


----------



## Spinechiller

30% any one item coupon code XXW29407 expires tonight 04/19/16


----------



## Spinechiller

Has anyone purchased the Enter if you dare Luminaries? I know they have been offered for several years now, and every year they sell out before they really go on sale. Today they would be just over $69 today with coupon.


----------



## Jezebel82

Another OPBA member here  I just grabbed those eyeball orbs thanks to you guys. I missed out on them last year and was so bummed. 

Last night I was cleaning out old pics from my phone and came across my batch of Home Goods photos from last year. I've had Halloween on my mind since then so it was meant to be


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Do compare using Spinechiller's 30% off code on item (above, expires tonight) compared to the still active 10% off order & free shipping code APRIL2016 which is still good through 4/25 at 11:59pm EDT. Sometimes the later can be a better deal.


The Gemmy red spotlights just arrived. Nice vivid red color. As expected for the clearance price of $9 (less 10% and Free ship), they are the original Gemmy spots. No switch on them for strobe or flashing, just plug in for solid ON. Well worth the price. Still see them listed under Outdoor Christmas on GR's site. Wish they had blue and orange but guess they are Xmas colors. I'd say it's now time to dedicate a storage bin to LED spotlights. Been working my way towards LEDs and phasing out my incandescents over the last few years and between GR, SH, HD, and Lowes I have a nice color array, most purchased at sale/clearance prices and during non-Halloween timeframes, but I'm ready for halloween now.


----------



## bayoubrigh

Perhaps it's been a while since I've been on Grandin Road website but the prices seem higher than they used to be.


----------



## RCIAG

Off season they don't lower the prices much on most of the leftover Halloween Haven stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

And maybe two years ago we kind of all commented that some popular repeat props we noticed had gone up something like $10 like Victoria I think was $79 and went up to $89. Unfortunately a trend among other stores too. Which is why it's always best to stay tuned in here for any sales and free shipping offers.

Gosh it's hard to believe we're seeing here and at a few other stores mdse listed for preorder to be delivered in July already. Mentally and organization-wise I'm not ready.


----------



## Spinechiller

My spots lights recently arrived, very happy with them. As previously mentioned by Ghost of Spookie they are the type that remain connately on. Anyone purchase those luminaries in the past?


----------



## Cloe

RCIAG said:


> Ooo...I really hated these things. They weren't that great & incredibly overpriced. I bought a couple at Walmart last year for less than $20 each & ended up selling them because they just weren't that great & the noisemaker was on the half that was inside. They were basically stuffed things with suction cups & not very large.
> 
> I hope you like them better than I did. Though IMHO they're overpriced even on sale.


I thought they were kind of cute although in my old age I'm tending to lean towards more of the victorian creepy haunted house type of decor. I'm still on the fence as I live in a mega-windowed old house and am always looking for new easy ways to decorate them. I'm wondering if this is another of those tree face type items that some might remember last year. Mine from Buy Costumes were flimsy vacuformed garbage but the ones that looked identical from Grandin Road that were posted were heavy resin. I'm only thinking this due to reading the reviews on their site that many commented these things were huge and some were unable to use them in the windows they had intended due to their size. Curious RCIAG if in actuality they were poorly stuffed garbage in spite of the size. I'd hate to spring for them and end up with a BIG pile of junk LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

I ordered these they say will ship 7/11








And


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

One can always use _at least one_ GR lady!


Hey did they have a chrome skeleton last year? I remember gold being a metallic used in last years GR theme. I noticed this on the site today: http://www.grandinroad.com/chrome-skeleton/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/681367


----------



## Spinechiller

Ghost of Spookie said:


> One can always use _at least one_ GR lady!
> 
> 
> Hey did they have a chrome skeleton last year? I remember gold being a metallic used in last years GR theme. I noticed this on the site today: http://www.grandinroad.com/chrome-skeleton/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/681367


This is going to be available elsewhere as well and for a better price http://www.anytimecostumes.com/halloween-5-ft-chrome-skeleton-SS72098MC.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

^ Well that all depends on if you buy it on sale I guess. For example if you bought it during that 30% off sale a few days ago, it would come out to $90.30. Shipping UPS ground to the west coast would run $17, so basically the same cost, probably cheaper shipping for those closer to their warehouse. If you buy during a 20% off and free ship offer which they do occasionally, it would come out to 103.20. I'd say they are still competitive and repeat buyers know to shop the sales when possible.


----------



## Spinechiller

Ghost of Spookie said:


> ^ Well that all depends on if you buy it on sale I guess. For example if you bought it during that 30% off sale a few days ago, it would come out to $90.30. Shipping UPS ground to the west coast would run $17, so basically the same cost, probably cheaper shipping for those closer to their warehouse. If you buy during a 20% off and free ship offer which they do occasionally, it would come out to 103.20. I'd say they are still competitive and repeat buyers know to shop the sales when possible.



Agreed I just wanted to point out its not exclusive to Grandin Road


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Gotcha  . Actually I kind of posted to show that while GrandinRoad gets criticized for their prices, they can also be competitive along with everyone else. It can pay to work out the sales and free shipping numbers before ordering. Sometimes the shipping can make all the difference. I did notice that the place in your link has free shipping on orders over a certain amount so that's definitely a plus.


----------



## Spinechiller

Was this item available last year http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-t...res/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/806208 ? I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## ooojen

I don't remember those, either, and I did a lot of looking at the "preview" we were provided on the forum.
I wonder whether GR is test marketing, knowing die-hard haunters are always looking. That could give them ideas about what to bring into full production for the season. 
Just a possibility...
I do like the figures, but they don't meet my bang-for-the-buck criterion. If it costs over $100, it can't just be part of the background. Maybe if you have less stuff, they'd grab more attention.

----
Browsing now, I see a couple other items I don't remember too. Did they have a jumping spider before? I didn't remember seeing it from GR. It has 7 reviews, though, so it must have been available at one point. Maybe it sold out early and I just didn't pay attention because I had one (cheaper) from elsewhere.

More editing-- One of the reviews says, "We did not order the footpad or the adapter..." Now I'm pretty sure I didn't see those offered; I wanted a footpad for mine.


----------



## Hilda

Ground Breaker Zombies, Larry, Henry and Skully are back. I wish they would make another! I love those guys so much!!!!
I would snap another one up immediately.


----------



## ooojen

I got one of those zombies from Target for $25. I wonder whether the quality is better on GR's version or not.


----------



## Hilda

I have to confess. There are a few things I bought in the past that my initial reactions were kind of negative and I came on gave my opinions. (No apologies. Our tastes can change.) So I thought I would revisit those few items.

Well, my opinions did not necessarily change on the eyeball orbs as is. Kind of strange, and that piece of round tape right on the top still bothers me. However, I did some funky decorating with them and they turned out to be some of my more popular little tchotchkes.






















Now I know I really complained about this. $40 for a smallish plastic cat. I was furious. Turns out... it really is gorgeous at night out on the front porch with the glowing eyes at night. So I have to take that negative review back. (Well, still... that is too much money for plastic.)










This fella. It is not so much HIS fault I had a negative impression. Initially I wanted him to be like a lap dog on a skeleton's lap. My complaints were that you have to really almost hit him to trigger the lights and eyes. So it did not work being up on a chair. However, we put it on the hard floor by the front door and we were laughing so much. EVERY time we opened the door or closed it, the dog would start howling from the vibration of the door. So it was excellent. I also complained that the dog howls, whereas I thought it should growl. (How is it howling with a closed mouth?) I've changed my mind on that. We love it now.


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> I got one of those zombies from Target for $25. I wonder whether the quality is better on GR's version or not.


I saw something similar at Ross once too! I honestly don't know if it is same or not. That is an interesting thought.


----------



## ooojen

Heh-- It's like eating some of those Chobani Flip Yogurts for the first time, like Peachy Pistachio, Sriracha Mango, or Chipotle Pineapple. You're not sure what you're expecting, but you know it wasn't _that_. The first bite is.. "eesh!" The second is, "hmmm". And by the third it's, "Really pretty good." Haha. A little time to get used to them, and you start to see their charm. 
What do you think of the clock now that you've had it a while, Hilda?

I like most of what I've gotten from GR but those books with the pop-out skelly hand-- absolute piece of crap! So poorly made-- the rubbery bookcovers had buckles and folds. There were globs of glue oozed out all over.
The eye orbs can be great when remade as above, but when you pay $30 for 8 plastic balls, they ought to be great _without_ a re-make. I believe they moved the stickers from the top to the bottom when they released the next batch, so that was some improvement. 
Those beautiful lanterns they released a couple years ago...with no steady on switch-- ugh! They rectified the problem, but a lot of people were very unhappy. I think they're rushing to get stuff out and not being careful about quality control. It would be in their best interest to be more careful and get the bugs worked out before the big seasonal rush.


----------



## Hilda

haha Hate to admit it. I never did warm up to the Chobani Yogurts (even after a while). hahaha 

The Clock. Well, it's a love hate relationship. It's very funny for one of the type of gag scare things it is. It's just so dang loud and no way to regulate it. I have it in the living room and there are just too many people walking around. It triggers repeatedly and gets tiring. I guess, if I had it somewhere where people just walk by ONCE it would be good. You know what I mean? I may have to move it to a different room this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just thought I'd mention that today is the last day for GR's Anniversary Offer -- 10% off plus Free Shipping, which can add up depending on what you're ordering. Code APRIL2016 expires 4/25 @ 11:59pm EDT. BTW those Gemmy spotlights (red, white) are still available: http://www.grandinroad.com/led-outd...as-decor/outdoor-christmas-decorations/823731 -- with offer 8.10 each, free ship.

Hilda, I love your collection of GR items. They make me smile especially the way you modify and stage things. 


BTW has anyone bought the Winged Lady Statute? She has no head and is only about 3 feet high? I'd love to see a photo of her if you used her last year and hear what you thought about her--materials and difficulty storing. She might be on my this year. Thought maybe I'd build a base for her to give her more height. Thanks.


----------



## Nox Eterna

I just ordered the "Welcome to the boneyard" tombstone....Bummer it doesn't ship until July, but I won't get billed until then either  + WooHoo free shipping!


----------



## Jezebel82

I just got an email for an additional 40% off sale items today, XXW34261. I picked up 2 of the swinging bats for $20 each and 2 white spotlights for $5.40 each.


----------



## Creepcakes

Ghost of Spookie said:


> One can always use _at least one_ GR lady!
> 
> 
> Hey did they have a chrome skeleton last year? I remember gold being a metallic used in last years GR theme. I noticed this on the site today: http://www.grandinroad.com/chrome-skeleton/halloween-haven/shop-all-halloween/681367


I bought the silver chrome skeleton last year, along with some skeleton dogs (Sasha and Shadow). It was pretty decently made - I didn't have any problems with the metallic paint chipping. The $129 price tag is a little much, but I found a coupon and got for $100, which is in the ballpark for a Bucky.


----------



## Cloe

Hilda said:


> I have to confess. There are a few things I bought in the past that my initial reactions were kind of negative and I came on gave my opinions. (No apologies. Our tastes can change.) So I thought I would revisit those few items.
> 
> Well, my opinions did not necessarily change on the eyeball orbs as is. Kind of strange, and that piece of round tape right on the top still bothers me. However, I did some funky decorating with them and they turned out to be some of my more popular little tchotchkes.
> 
> View attachment 276874
> View attachment 276875
> View attachment 276876
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know I really complained about this. $40 for a smallish plastic cat. I was furious. Turns out... it really is gorgeous at night out on the front porch with the glowing eyes at night. So I have to take that negative review back. (Well, still... that is too much money for plastic.)
> 
> View attachment 276877
> 
> 
> 
> This fella. It is not so much HIS fault I had a negative impression. Initially I wanted him to be like a lap dog on a skeleton's lap. My complaints were that you have to really almost hit him to trigger the lights and eyes. So it did not work being up on a chair. However, we put it on the hard floor by the front door and we were laughing so much. EVERY time we opened the door or closed it, the dog would start howling from the vibration of the door. So it was excellent. I also complained that the dog howls, whereas I thought it should growl. (How is it howling with a closed mouth?) I've changed my mind on that. We love it now.
> 
> View attachment 276878


I really like the jar with the smaller eyeballs. I'm trying to read the label but my age is catching up to me. Is it fresh fungeye? Are those the smaller eyeball orbs or something else you made? As always awesome stuff. Maybe you should get a job with Grandin Road. Bet their stuff would fly off the shelves.


----------



## RCIAG

I'm still PO'd over that Mad Hatter skelly thing I bought. It was almost a bait & switch. Like they took a pick of the REAL prop then sent out that piece of crap I got. I don't know if they ever put up my negative review either. If they bring him back buyer beware.

But that mummy bust was awesome & worth the price.

Here's my original post that should also go in the Overpriced Garbage Buyers thread too. For reference here's the original pic from the site.










And here's an auction where someone is trying to sell it for MORE than the original price (hope they get it even though I wouldn't buy it at any price):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Life-size-Mad-Hatter-Skeleton-by-Grandin-Road-Limited-Edition-/131650845691



> OK, finally got the Mad Hatter put together & I think I'm returning him. His chest piece is cracked & it's just not worth the $129.
> 
> The inside box looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is all set up
> 
> 
> 
> The chest is a molded thin piece of plastic, like those old Ben Cooper masks. It's cracked at the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> The left hand is attached to the hat. The hat is pretty flimsy too, just that cheap felt. Both hands have 4 fingers & a thumb but 3 of the fingers are molded together, the thumb & first finger are separate but not flexible. The pics are fuzzy but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While they gave him 10 fingers they only gave him 6 toes! The pelvis, legs & feet are a harder plastic & pretty good except the number of toes but it's not like it's a realistic thing to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do LOVE the face but that face isn't worth $129. It's latex, badly painted, & the hair, oh the hair is horrid pieces of cheap, curly doll hair & there's not enough of it. There's just a few spare curls. I'd have to add a whole wig. And the hat, coat & scarf are just as flimsy too. The whole thing would need such an overhaul it's just not worth it, not for that kind of money. I'd gladly pay $129 for a good mask, but this isn't even worth it for that.


----------



## Hilda

Cloe said:


> I really like the jar with the smaller eyeballs. I'm trying to read the label but my age is catching up to me. Is it fresh fungeye? Are those the smaller eyeball orbs or something else you made? As always awesome stuff. Maybe you should get a job with Grandin Road. Bet their stuff would fly off the shelves.


Thank you Cloe! After I did the bigger eye orbs. I remembered I had a bag of dollar store (ping pong type) fake eyes. So I did same thing to them (cotton and modpodge). I had the pretty jar for them from The Haunted Candle Shoppe (in the Poconos). It was a perfect marriage. I just made up the silly label.


----------



## Hilda

RCIAG said:


> I'm still PO'd over that Mad Hatter skelly thing I bought. It was almost a bait & switch. Like they took a pick of the REAL prop then sent out that piece of crap I got. I don't know if they ever put up my negative review either. If they bring him back buyer beware.


You know I get an actual physical reaction when I look at how terrible that prop is! <CRINGE>


----------



## punkineater

RCIAG, I would've been ticked too-$129 There's something to be said that GR has a fantastic staging person & photographer that makes us all oooo and awww over their catalog...BUT....the downside is, the item that arrives looks _nothing_ like the photo, quality-wise.

Hilda, you are hired! I'm gaga over your GR eyeball version. Every time you share something you've made, I squeal!!! Squeal and steal ~that's me. 
Please tell, where did you get the container?


----------



## RCIAG

punkineater said:


> RCIAG, I would've been ticked too-$129 There's something to be said that GR has a fantastic staging person & photographer that makes us all oooo and awww over their catalog...BUT....the downside is, the item that arrives looks _nothing_ like the photo, quality-wise.


You know honestly, it's the first time I've gotten anything from them that was like that. I've bought several figures over the years, Helga, the Spider Queen, the Deadwalkers & this is the first time I got crap. 

I do agree on their staging. It's like all of those high end catalogs, Frontgate & even Pottery Barn, their catalogs are so much fun to look at. Even if you don't buy their stuff you can get plenty of ideas from them.

FTR, they did refund me my money so that was good. It was bummed too because he could have been something pretty cool but there was just TOO much work to be done to justify the price. If it had just been a touch up here or there on paint or giving him a new scarf I would have kept him, but the damage combined with all the other stuff I just figured to cut my losses & return him. 

I will say one good thing about it, you can't tell from the pic but the base was GREAT! It was almost like something we'd do here to replace flimsy poles. It was a heavy piece of fiberboard & the stand was a solid but collapsible, heavy duty square post. It was really substantial & I wish more props came like that. Maybe that's what the price tag was for, the base & pole. The weight of the prop didn't justify such a sturdy base, he wasn't heavy or awkward, but it really was so different than the usual flimsy poles & stands we get.


----------



## Hilda

punkineater said:


> Hilda, you are hired! I'm gaga over your GR eyeball version. Every time you share something you've made, I squeal!!! Squeal and steal ~that's me.
> Please tell, where did you get the container?


Thanks! 
It held a bunch of small round candles, and got it from one of the touristy candle shops in the Poconos BUT this candle shop has a twist. It has a bizarre haunt in the basement. haha Called The Haunted Candle Shoppe of the Poconos. (It used to be a scientists laboratory for reals. It is haunted by the apes used in the testing. There are sounds of screaming apes coming from the basement. hahaha) You can take a paid tour.


----------



## printersdevil

I bought the misting cauldron from Grandin and was so disappointed in it. I should have sent it back, but I got it on sale and the return postage was not worth the return. I didn't even use it. It is awful IMHO. It looks so fake.


----------



## Cloe

Ha Ha punkineater..squeal and steal. That's great. I think I've got more ideas from Hilda than I have from google lol.
I felt for you too RCIAG when I saw that Mad Hatter. He looked so cool on the website.
Printersdevil- I've seen different pictures of that cauldron on pinterest. One looks as though they shortened and adjusted the cloth on it. It also looks rusted. Maybe try sponge painting a little rust and varied coloring on the material underneath as you would when you are trying to tone down the plastic look to make it look more realistic. Then fine tune the cloth over it? Can't hurt to play around with it if it's not usable is always my theory when I'm afraid it will look worse.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

printersdevil said:


> I bought the misting cauldron from Grandin and was so disappointed in it. I should have sent it back, but I got it on sale and the return postage was not worth the return. I didn't even use it. It is awful IMHO. It looks so fake.


My orders always include a pre-paid return shipping label with every order. You just box it back up and stick on the bar coded label. Take it to a UPS Store and they will ship it back at no charge to you.


----------



## Hilda

DaveintheGrave said:


> My orders always include a pre-paid return shipping label with every order. You just box it back up and stick on the bar coded label. Take it to a UPS Store and they will ship it back at no charge to you.


How did you get so lucky? haha I never noticed that. I had SUCH a run around with them last year on replacing defective mummy hands. They wanted to charge me a huge charge to have UPS come pick them up. It was ridiculous. Finally got it resolved, but it took a bit. I guess I got an ill-informed (and nasty) CSR.


----------



## Cloe

To avoid any confusion Dave they deduct the return shipping from your refund when they receive the merchandise if it's not defective when you use the prepaid label. Along with the original shipping costs if you weren't lucky enough to get free shipping. I had the same experience as Hilda when I returned a defective item. They wanted me to take it to a UPS office and ship it back at my expense. I finally got them to email me a label but they still insisted I drop it off myself at a UPS facility. How it ever left the warehouse is beyond me as it was a used broken piece of junk. Luckily I got free shipping with my original order. They charged my card full price including shipping to send me out a new one. Then when they received my return deducted additional shipping charges from the credit. Was far from a picnic trying to correct this and finally gave up with just the replacement shipping refund refunded. Also of note their Halloween merchandise cannot be returned after Oct. 30 or 30 days from purchase date.


----------



## punkineater

Hilda said:


> How did you get so lucky? haha I never noticed that. I had SUCH a run around with them last year on replacing defective mummy hands. They wanted to charge me a huge charge to have UPS come pick them up. It was ridiculous. Finally got it resolved, but it took a bit. I guess I got an ill-informed (and nasty) CSR.





Cloe said:


> To avoid any confusion Dave they deduct the return shipping from your refund when they receive the merchandise if it's not defective when you use the prepaid label. Along with the original shipping costs if you weren't lucky enough to get free shipping. I had the same experience as Hilda when I returned a defective item. They wanted me to take it to a UPS office and ship it back at my expense. I finally got them to email me a label but they still insisted I drop it off myself at a UPS facility. How it ever left the warehouse is beyond me as it was a used broken piece of junk. Luckily I got free shipping with my original order. They charged my card full price including shipping to send me out a new one. Then when they received my return deducted additional shipping charges from the credit. Was far from a picnic trying to correct this and finally gave up with just the replacement shipping refund refunded. Also of note their Halloween merchandise cannot be returned after Oct. 30 or 30 days from purchase date.


I've only had to return one defective thing, and used the enclosed return shipping label after calling GR. Honestly, I never noticed if they added the return shipping cost to my CC. Glad I read all of these posts~will be armed and ready next time for all of their tricksies.

Makes me sad to hear that customers must jump through _so_ many flaming hoops in order to get GR to back up what they peddle. If it's defective, that should be on them. Seems an intentional ploy to make returning an item difficult or not worth the $$ to do so. GR may be making a few shillings here and there with those strategies, but definitely not good business practices if they desire return customers.....even if most of us are members of the OVERPRICED GARBAGE BUYERS ANONYMOUS group


----------



## ooojen

I didn't return the poorly-made, defective books because of what I read about how difficult GR makes returns. I figured it would be easier to cut the prop apart and fix things myself. So they won on that one... but because of getting some poorly-made stuff, I didn't risk ordering the more expensive talking mirror. If they hadn't sold out of the mirrors without my order, that might have meant something. Hah! 

I will say, I fully support their charging customers for return shipping if the customer just changes his/her mind, or doesn't read the description carefully. Returns cost the company money, and those costs get passed along to other, less impulsive buyers. I don't want to have to pay more to cover the people who buy things they don't really want, and who then return them. 
However, if the company didn't describe an item correctly, or if the item is in any way defective, they should stand behind it and cover the return shipping.
Last year I got a couple items from Design Toscano that arrived broken. I emailed them pictures of the broken items, and they sent me new ones right away-- no messing with returns, no extra shipping charges. They were polite and prompt, and they stood behind their products. GR's customer service dept. could learn a lesson from them. 
GR has some enticing designs, but they're going to have to really wow me to get me to pay full price this year.


----------



## Hilda

Yep. I agree. If it is defective they should pay all the return shipping and replacement shipping. My humble opinion.
If I change my mind. Then the shipping is on me. That's fair.


----------



## Tremblin'Toad

You know, after reading your posts I am really surprised to know about all the Grandin Road problems. With what they charge I would expect exceptional customer service and very good quality. They know they have a following and they should do everything to keep you happy-like most of the other BIG, old companies do. It does make me think twice about ordering from them.


----------



## ooojen

Tremblin'Toad said:


> With what they charge I would expect exceptional customer service and very good quality.


Some of their things still are very good quality. I've gotten some items I'm very happy with. It has just been more of a gamble in the last couple years. 
I want to wait until I read some reviews before I buy, but the best-looking stuff can sell out fast, and leave you kicking yourself for waiting.


----------



## punkineater

I agree with ooojen. They _do_ have nice things. It has been more of a crap shoot over the past few years quality-wise, but if you compare their wares to some other Halloween retailers, it's worth the gamble. For me, this forum has been an invaluable source of information for Halloween hits and misses. Having struck out a few times, this is my go-to place for info & reviews prior to the Place Order button

Hmm, yes, I still have kick marks from not purchasing the seated bride a few years back


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I've never had to ask for a refund for anything. The only I ever sent back with the pre-paid label was for a replacement item.

Worked fine and no charges were involved.


----------



## im the goddess

Hilda, will you please come decorate my house this Halloween? Yours was so fabulous last year.


Hilda said:


> I have to confess. There are a few things I bought in the past that my initial reactions were kind of negative and I came on gave my opinions. (No apologies. Our tastes can change.) So I thought I would revisit those few items.
> 
> Well, my opinions did not necessarily change on the eyeball orbs as is. Kind of strange, and that piece of round tape right on the top still bothers me. However, I did some funky decorating with them and they turned out to be some of my more popular little tchotchkes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know I really complained about this. $40 for a smallish plastic cat. I was furious. Turns out... it really is gorgeous at night out on the front porch with the glowing eyes at night. So I have to take that negative review back. (Well, still... that is too much money for plastic.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fella. It is not so much HIS fault I had a negative impression. Initially I wanted him to be like a lap dog on a skeleton's lap. My complaints were that you have to really almost hit him to trigger the lights and eyes. So it did not work being up on a chair. However, we put it on the hard floor by the front door and we were laughing so much. EVERY time we opened the door or closed it, the dog would start howling from the vibration of the door. So it was excellent. I also complained that the dog howls, whereas I thought it should growl. (How is it howling with a closed mouth?) I've changed my mind on that. We love it now.


----------



## Hilda

im the goddess said:


> Hilda, will you please come decorate my house this Halloween? Yours was so fabulous last year.


Well that is so sweet! Thank you!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BTW has anyone bought the Winged Lady Statute? She has no head and is only about 3 feet high? I'd love to see a photo of her if you used her last year and hear what you thought about her--materials and difficulty storing. She might be on my this year. Thought maybe I'd build a base for her to give her more height. Thanks.



Spookie, I haven't been on in a while,and just saw your question. Here are some pics I took of the Winged Lady, along with some other props for scale. She is a little small, but I' very pleased with her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the photos! What a cool collection and nice to see with the ground breaker there. I noticed her size and knew she would be on the small size, thus maybe thinking I would make a pedestal for her to give her some height. I really like the detailing on her. Your photos are very helpful. 

I had seen someone's post about a one day 40% off code and figured that would be a good time to order. Unfortunately we got busy that day and when I logged on at 10pm my time (PT) I missed out. She would have been something like 83.00 then I think. Hoping to catch her on another good sale code.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

No problem, Spookie. I think she would look nice on a pedestal, but because of the size of my graveyard area, I didn't feel the need to do that for mine. The pics are a little bright, so you might have missed it, but in the same photo as the groundbreaker, you can see GR's first Skeleton Dog (a small bulldog?) in front of the Winged Lady. 

I hope you can catch her on sale this year. Sales make a good purchase even better!


----------



## Hilda

What a nice collection of the stones!! 
Thanks for sharing your photo.


----------



## Spinechiller

30% off one item today only (5/3/16) code XXW06446. 

Cheers


----------



## Creepcakes

Anyone have experience with this fogging cauldron? 

http://www.grandinroad.com/metal-ca...lloween/808303?categoryId=83310&fromCart=true

It seems like it would be a tabletop decoration at 17". 30% off coupon brings it down to $62, but then $14 for shipping... Hmm.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for posting the lastest alert on sale codes. Tempting. Apart from the winged lady statue, I've got that down right ugly Skully zombie guy on my list too. It's something that Hilda has tweaked my interest in. I loved her chef from last year so much despite how bad he looked, otherwise wouldn't be considering him this year. I worked the numbers and think I'll try waiting for a 20% off and free ship offer though and save a few more dollars on him. He doesn't ship til July. Kind of hard to know when to jump in.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I got my boo mirror today and love it. 
It is very heavy and I love that you can hang it or set it up. You can also change out the mirror which is even more cool I plan on getting a 2 one


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks for posting the lastest alert on sale codes. Tempting. Apart from the winged lady statue, I've got that down right ugly Skully zombie guy on my list too. It's something that Hilda has tweaked my interest in. I loved her chef from last year so much despite how bad he looked, otherwise wouldn't be considering him this year. I worked the numbers and think I'll try waiting for a 20% off and free ship offer though and save a few more dollars on him. He doesn't ship til July. Kind of hard to know when to jump in.


Skully is the ugliest of the brothers. That's why I bought him last. 
Now I have to admit. I absolutely adore him!! He really grows on you. 
Look at that handsome devil. hahaha


----------



## ooojen

Saki.Girl said:


> I got my boo mirror today and love it.
> It is very heavy and I love that you can hang it or set it up. You can also change out the mirror which is even more cool I plan on getting a 2 one


I really like those, too. The frames alone are well worth the money. I picked some up on a sale a while back. 
(I like the dragon end table, too! Nice!) 

Hah, Skully in the Skullery, Hilda? He's really relishing his work!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ooojen said:


> I really like those, too. The frames alone are well worth the money. I picked some up on a sale a while back.
> (I like the dragon end table, too! Nice!)
> 
> Hah, Skully in the Skullery, Hilda? He's really relishing his work!


ya they are i got mine on sale also i for sure will pick up a few more when on sale


----------



## ooojen

Saki.Girl said:


> ya they are i got mine on sale also i for sure will pick up a few more when on sale


They've been having some good sales lately. 
I hope I can find the rising ghost on a good markdown some time before Halloween.


----------



## HexMe

Grandin has a 15% off PLUS free shipping going on right now. I don't think I usually see a discount with free shipping. I'd really like to pull the trigger on 2 of these, but good god that price! Even with the discount and free shipping it still makes them $210 each! What's funny is I got a message saying that I should buy NOW because their price is going to go up. Really?! From ridiculous to...RIDONKULOUS??


----------



## Creepcakes

Anyone have any experience with this "metal cauldron on stand"? My guess is that it's a lot smaller than it looks in the photo, but it might be a neat thing to set up on the potions table. I've been holding out for free shipping.

http://www.grandinroad.com/metal-ca...83310&fromCart=true&gtmPageName=Shopping Cart


----------



## A Little Odd

HexMe said:


> Grandin has a 15% off PLUS free shipping going on right now. I don't think I usually see a discount with free shipping. I'd really like to pull the trigger on 2 of these, but good god that price! Even with the discount and free shipping it still makes them $210 each! What's funny is I got a message saying that I should buy NOW because their price is going to go up. Really?! From ridiculous to...RIDONKULOUS??
> 
> View attachment 278056


I love these as well but just cannot justify getting them


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## HexMe

Ah, screw it, I bought them. They don't ship until July though...


----------



## Hilda

HexMe said:


> Ah, screw it, I bought them. They don't ship until July though...


They are so you! Beautiful.


----------



## Kenneth

I purchased my Venetian Victoria a month or so back when they had like 20 percent off...should have waited because it would have been cheaper with this sale. Wondering if I should get Eva to go along with her...from what I've read she's great quality but I'd love to hear first hand from my forum family. Not quite sure if I'm sold on her...her demeanor just seems very deadpan to me whereas Victoria just seems to have more character


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kenneth, I recall someone on here buying Eva last year and posting photos. I'll see if I can link to the 2015 thread at that point.

As for the free shipping plus discount it can be quite the incentive. Deciding if I'm going to order Skully zombie now with it. GR really should show the full discount amount with shipping included or at least broken out on your order page to reinforce the savings. At 15% I save 7.35 plus $12 shipping so almost $20 which is pretty good overall. I'd have to get around a 30% discount otherwise without shipping to equal the current deal...so I'm thinking why wait for a 30% sale (with no free shipping offer). Discounts above 30% usually only occur very close to the holiday or after holiday clearance if I'm not mistaken. The 15% off with Free Shipping (Code: Maysavings) expires Monday, 5/16 @ 11:59 pm EDT btw.


Took me a while, but fun looking back at some posts, but it was Serpentia's Eva that I remembered seeing photos of. Here's a link to them: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141107-grandinroad-2015-a-76.html#post1763987



@@ Everyone, in looking through many, many pages of last years' thread for the photos I saw many, many "attached" photos linked from I'm guessing other photo storage sites that are no longer visible on HF. Sure I'm not the only one to notice this. It's really sad because the intended photos are lost to members here. I know it's probably a pain to create photo albums here on HF and upload your photo if you already have photos stored elsewhere, but if you really want to share your photos with the community here and preserve them for members to see long term, I don't see a way around it unless I'm missing something. I just use the album storage here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK zombie Skully will be joining his two other brothers here. Won't be delivered until July like the eyeballs but he's on his way. 

BTW I had to search the GR site by typing in his name otherwise he wasn't showing up under Halloween at all. But he was available to order. Hmmm. Makes me wonder if there are other items on the site we can't see. Wasn't there someone last year who managed to find their way into the site and find photos of things hidden behind the magic curtain so to speak? Forgot how they did that, remember it was a hit or miss replacing items numbers or such. Anyone?


----------



## ooojen

Yeah, that was for the stuff being newly released. They had the address, and we could just keep plugging in sequential number to see all the hidden goodies.

I can't remember what item I was looking for, but I recently ran into the same thing that you described. I couldn't find the item I wanted to see in Halloween Haven, but I googled it and the link led me back to an item available on the GR site.


----------



## Hilda

GoS ~ Yay!! I think you will fall in love with Skully!!


----------



## Nox Eterna

Today only 25% off everything PLUS free shipping! 
Use code MEMORIALDAY2016


----------



## Kenneth

Picked up the eyeball orbs, the Bewitching Halloween mantle scarf(i've been wanting it for forever...don't even have a fireplace but I think I can make it work on my bookshelf) and the witch hat pedestal clock. 

I really couldn't pass up the additional percentage off PLUS free shipping...that was a no brainer!


----------



## Ditsterz

*GR Eva*

Kenneth here are my thoughts about Eva. Last year I bought Eva then GR put on a sale and I decided to get Victoria also. The minute I took Victoria out the box I fell in love. I can't say the same about Eva. I almost returned her b/c she was such a mess. There was chunks of glue all over her hair. Some of her hair was glued to her forehead. The poof on top her head had a little brown rectangular pillow inside which i could see since her hair didnt cover one side. I spent hours getting all the glue out and detangling her hair. On the positive side I like how her hair is long and its a beautiful color and her clothes are fine. Even if mine had arrived in better condition I still would rather Victoria. Eva is not as intriging in person imo. But I do like her.


----------



## ooojen

With all due respect to those who love the prop, and with the understanding that different people want different things from their props---
Eva (and the others with the same face...Madame Misery...) has a weak jaw and a chin that angles right down into her neck. To me she looks soft and confused, more like a deer in the headlights than a scary prop. Now there are definitely places for sad or scared props, if that's what a person is looking for. 
Victoria has more definition to her jaw, and to me that makes her look stronger, more intimidating. 
I don't think Eva is a bad prop; I just don't find her powerful-looking. 
For the record, I'm not that judgemental with actual people  but a static prop has only its looks!


----------



## printersdevil

I love my MadameMisery. Her eyes are sort of haunting. Just a note: Ross Dressfor Less had hanging ones that looked like Eva last year. Much cheaper and easy to convert to a standing prop


----------



## ooojen

I can see where a look that might just seem "out of it" in a vampire or ghost could look more like, "in her own separate world" for a fortune teller.

It seems Ross is full of great stuff. Sad, we don't have any around here.


----------



## LairMistress

I missed out on the Memorial Day sale unfortunately. So I checked the site today, to see if there was anything that I really wanted. They are now having a 20% off sale, which helps a little, but isn't quite as good as the previous sale.

I've had my eye on the Haunted Ash Urn for years, but I keep talking myself out of it. I have so many talking props already, and I don't think that ToTs would stick around to hear the speech. It also seems like the positioning of my talking props keeps them from being activated. I may pick up some laser keychains from DT to see if that helps.


----------



## Kenneth

ooojen said:


> With all due respect to those that love the prop, and with the understanding that different people want different things from their props---
> Eva (and the others with the same face...Madame Misery...) has a weak jaw and a chin that angles right down into her neck. To me she looks soft and confused, more like a deer in the headlights than a scary prop. Now there are definitely places for sad or scared props, if that's what a person is looking for.
> Victoria has more definition to her jaw, and to me that makes her look stronger, more intimidating.
> I don't think Eva is a bad prop; I just don't find her powerful-looking.
> For the record, I'm not that judgemental with actual people  but a static prop has only its looks!



I think you hit it nail on the head for me...I couldn't quite figure out WHY I wasn't falling for Eva, but I think this may be it. And Ditsterz, thank you for your review...and yes, in those pictures she does look like she fell off the Hot Mess Express. I think i'll just stick to my Victoria for right now...i'm so excited i'm shivering with antici.......................pation.


----------



## ooojen

One more thing about Eva-- something that could easily be corrected. She doesn't have eyebrows. They're kind of molded in, but not painted over. Madame Misery does have them, and when you look at the two props' faces, you can see eyebrows make quite a difference, especially with her very high forehead.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here we are mid-June-ish. Can't wait for the 3 items I ordered to be delivered in July. Also anxiously awaiting the new 2016 items that we should be seeing soon. I don't want to fall in love with too many things but a few would be nice .

BTW GR has a mid-week one-day offer, today Wednesday 6/8, 25% off one item. Code JUNE25. Ends at 11:59pm EDT.


----------



## matrixmom

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here we are mid-June-ish. Can't wait for the 3 items I ordered to be delivered in July. Also anxiously awaiting the new 2016 items that we should be seeing soon. I don't want to fall in love with too many things but a few would be nice .
> 
> BTW GR has a mid-week one-day offer, today Wednesday 6/8, 25% off one item. Code JUNE25. Ends at 11:59pm EDT.


Oh you temptress you GoS!!! Now I have to go there.....


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Here we are mid-June-ish. Can't wait for the 3 items I ordered to be delivered in July. Also anxiously awaiting the new 2016 items that we should be seeing soon. I don't want to fall in love with too many things but a few would be nice .
> 
> BTW GR has a mid-week one-day offer, today Wednesday 6/8, 25% off one item. Code JUNE25. Ends at 11:59pm EDT.


Thanks for the heads-up! Venetian Victoria is now on her way!

Edit: Okay, so she won't ship until July 18. Patience is a virtue...


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Also anxiously awaiting the new 2016 items that we should be seeing soon. I don't want to fall in love with too many things but a few would be nice.


I know _exactly _what you mean! It would be great fun to find some impressive new things. It's less fun to try to find money and storage space for lots.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GrandinRoad is starting with Halloween! Just checked their facebook page and saw that they said (As of June 9) that this week and next they would be doing a sneek peek video so stay tuned. 

Lights, camera, action! Tune into Instagram for exclusive sneak peeks of this year's Halloween Haven video. Halloween fanatic or not, the details will bewitch you..

https://www.facebook.com/grandinroad

I clicked on the link to #HalloweenHaven there and came up with this page of images: https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/halloweenhaven/ . Looks to be older photos mostly but fun to look through all the same and kind of mood setting. Not seeing anything yet posted under the GR FB video tab either. Soon!

The first photo on that Instagram page, in purples with floral, was only posted 2 days ago. Same with the photo of a set with the computer monitor in it. Couldn't help but notice one of the Eyeball spheres in the center of one of the giant flowers.

It might be time to get stealthy on those product codes on their online catalog


----------



## Hilda

Thank you GoS!! Oh they are starting the teasing much earlier this year.
UGH. I can't get the photo any larger than this. hahaha 










Soooo what looks new in there? Is there some kind of spider creature in the mid-left?
And I would love some apothecary bottles. I wonder if they are new items, or photo shoot props...
What is anyone else seeing?


----------



## 22606

Thank you for the links, GoS. 

I also had no luck getting the picture to show any larger than that here, Hilda, despite saving it at a far larger size. I would say that the spider creature seems to perhaps have a skull head. The bat near the clock looks like it may be another new item, along with the witch legs sporting a hat in the lower left corner and the life-size figure near the arch. Possibly the lighted 'EEK' to the right, as well.


----------



## Hilda

I am laughing. At us. Squinting and examining every detail of that photo! hahaha


----------



## a_granger

Hilda said:


> Thank you GoS!! Oh they are starting the teasing much earlier this year.
> UGH. I can't get the photo any larger than this. hahaha
> 
> View attachment 279448
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo what looks new in there? Is there some kind of spider creature in the mid-left?
> And I would love some apothecary bottles. I wonder if they are new items, or photo shoot props...
> What is anyone else seeing?


OK I am literally drooling looking at this photo (OK not literally, but you know what I meant.) It's just completely mesmerizing, there is SO MUCH to try and take in and it's just just a little picture whaaa. I could quite happily spend the day just trying to see everything and come up with my own version. I think it would be such a blast to set up this kind of display. just WOW!!


----------



## a_granger

I blew that up a bit is this better?

















I guess not shoot.


----------



## printersdevil

Dang it, I just want the entire scene!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I tried playing around with the photo to enhance the top and bottom portions to make it sharper and larger and let's see how the results came out. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Definitely seeing in Top photo the hammered cauldrons, the EEK lit letters, the haunted clock, the new Eyeball flower, a cloche maybe, candelabras for real candles. That photo shoot lighting and reflector is hiding the good stuff!

Bottom photo -- pumpkins, lantern, witches hat and feet, bowl of eyeballs, spell book?, bottles or flasks?, lit candelabra, definitely a good size spider, some head of some sort at the fireplace base, hanging lit eyes bat, figurines and witches hat on the mantle, cauldrons, dang what are the two prop like figures on the right there? top looks like either a skeleton cloaked or a pirate (to me looks like a black eye patch), and the kneeling girl/guy below it. Is that a crow on it's head or shoulder? looks like green hands so zombie?, witch's broom, more pumpkins and crows and candles, skeleton cat, EEK lit signage, haunted clock, eyeball flower.


----------



## printersdevil

I keep coming back to this---feels like I am a kid again scouring over a Highlights magazine. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yep, GrandinRoad's Hide and Seek. I loved looking for the images in the Highlights Magazine! Sort of an old school Where's Waldo of today's generation. 

Here's the eyeball flower. Can't really see more in this photo. Maybe that's the Boo! picture frame in the lower left. I want to see some props closer up.


----------



## ooojen

I think the kneeling figure is one of their set decorators, with gloves on...but who knows?
There sure is a lot of floral matter. I wonder how much of it will be for sale and how much is just their scene filler.
They certainly have us hooked-- haha!


----------



## Hilda

I too have a feeling that is a set designer (with green gloves?)... but you know I would LOVE another weird zombie to play with. hahaha


----------



## ooojen

It looks like a crow with its wings up perched on the edge of the cauldron, blocking our view of The Kneeling One's head. 
Back to pore over the Linkedin shots again.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

green gloves because she is dealing with the dry ice making the cauldron smoke. They get pretty grainy, but if you are using microsoft, right click and select view image. it will open in its own window. Then use Ctrl and + to increase magnification that you are viewing the webpage at. Gets it a lot bigger that way.


ctrl and - to put screen back to normal after.


----------



## Suzy Q

I loved reading your thread. I am a longtime GR junkie and have quite a few of their props. I'm starting to get the fever so I thought I would share a few of my favorites.
View attachment 279658
Victoria is a long standing favorite. You just have to disguise that her arms and hands are really too small for her. but her features are just awesome.


----------



## Suzy Q

I can't remember this witch's name, Zelda maybe (?) but I got her last year on the half price sale. It turned out she's a Katherine's Collection and the quality is amazing. The flying monkeys were small but again the quality was top notch. Now that I see it... this picture kind of looks like a page out of the GR catalog.


----------



## Cloe

Tried seeing if I could recognize the back standing figure but no luck. That isn't that Giovanni figure is it? Definitely a set person with the green glove.probably putting dry ice in cauldron from looking at it. Tried blowing it up myself too but looks about par with what has already been posted.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Has GR announced yet when this year's Halloween Haven will be going live?

The last several years, it's been sometime in July, hasn't it?


----------



## abardaouz

Thanks for the head


----------



## 22606

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Has GR announced yet when this year's Halloween Haven will be going live?
> 
> The last several years, it's been sometime in July, hasn't it?


Not sure about this year, but usually around the 20th or 21st, I want to say.


----------



## Serpentia

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Looks like we are getting a new, taller witch and I have always loved that giant roman-numeral negative-space clock. 

If only I had room in the house for it.....


----------



## Hilda

Hmmmmm Some kind of beakers or flasks or decanters... Perhaps mercury glass? They have my interest. LOL


----------



## Hallow-art

Suzy Q said:


> I can't remember this witch's name, Zelda maybe (?) but I got her last year on the half price sale. It turned out she's a Katherine's Collection and the quality is amazing. The flying monkeys were small but again the quality was top notch. Now that I see it... this picture kind of looks like a page out of the GR catalog.
> View attachment 279661


That witch is incredible! From what I've seen of Katherine's Collection I love but definitely not the pricetag lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Getting Close -- New Tease on the Catalog Video*

Man you really have to look for this kind of stuff. I've been checking every day for updates and tonight just found this post about the GR Halloween Haven catalog video that was posted 5 days ago!!!. It's from an Instagram poster named nancidahl, who you can follow if you are signed up with Instagram, I'm not, but here's a photo from the shoot and the link to her Instagram post. Sounds like she's doing the shoot for them.










https://www.instagram.com/p/BGr_TGbgw_4/?tagged=halloweenhaven

Yes nancidahl, can't wait to see the videos too! The multi-skull plates in the background look new . Seems like she likes Cracker Barrel too and in fact would love to do a shoot there just for pancakes. LOL. 

Here's the GR Instagram area, I think, for Halloween Haven where I believe everything will be posted. After checking the Top Posts and Most Recent, nancidahl's post above seemed to be the latest on the catalog (only 5 days out). There are some posts from a week out but I think they are from an individual and not GR or the catalog shoot. Have fun looking for yourself though.

https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/halloweenhaven/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

While exploring Instagram and Grandinroad Halloween Haven there I came across these posts of some props from a while back. If I remember correctly, the red robed lady was Sabrina? but I don't recognize the matted blonde that's pictured along side her at the fireplace. I have Stone Woman and mine doesn't look like this from what I remember. Anyone?

https://www.instagram.com/p/-BAwhwQ8yg/?tagged=grandinroadhalloweenhaven

Close up of her: https://www.instagram.com/p/-BBCfyw8yy/?tagged=grandinroadhalloweenhaven


----------



## Kenneth

-sigh-

I do love that skeleton mirror so much. But that price tag is a true horror story.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Garthgoyle said:


> Not sure about this year, but usually around the 20th or 21st, I want to say.


OK, thanks, Garth. I seemed to remember late July too.


----------



## Tarker Midnight

GOS, the red robed lady in the picture is Sinister Serena. I bought both her and Victoria back in 2012 when GR had a really good sale. Serena was only $29.62 and Victoria was $44.50. Both are great but I've never been able to display either because of my very, very, bad, destructive cats. One of the cats is biting my fingers right now as I try to type this...


----------



## Saki.Girl

Almost July can not wait 2 props I bought should be shipping


----------



## RCIAG

I thought the Stone Womanlooked more, well, like stone? That's pretty much the same face they use on a lot of their female figures.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Tarker Midnight said:


> GOS, the red robed lady in the picture is Sinister Serena. I bought both her and Victoria back in 2012 when GR had a really good sale. Serena was only $29.62 and Victoria was $44.50. Both are great but I've never been able to display either because of my very, very, bad, destructive cats. One of the cats is biting my fingers right now as I try to type this...


You should think about setting the GR ladies up in window of a bedroom with a view to the street if you have and just keep the door closed so the cats don't get in. I had cats a long time ago so understand.


SO is GrandinRoad ever going to leak out any more info? I keep checking and getting annoyed now.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> SO is GrandinRoad ever going to leak out any more info? I keep checking and getting annoyed now.


Well, at least give them until the start of July before you go on the warpath


----------



## booswife02

Anyone have a promo code? I have an order ready but I'm waiting on any kind of promo code.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just seeing a code on outdoor stuff (non-halloween). Probably will be one soon.

As for their sneak peak I was expecting more than 2 photos, most of all I saw was from prior year anyway. Didn't we have hidden items among the regular catalog stuff last year? I did notice hardly anyone who had facebook or instagram had "liked" the halloween images. Seemed like wy more enthusiasm in prior years. Maybe everyone is on vacation.


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Didn't we have hidden items among the regular catalog stuff last year? I did notice hardly anyone who had facebook or instagram had "liked" the halloween images. Seemed like wy more enthusiasm in prior years. Maybe everyone is on vacation.


Yes, there were some at one point, at least online. Maybe last year left a bad taste in many people's mouths and soured them on the company, with the horrendous customer service experiences and higher-than-usual prices.


----------



## ooojen

Garthgoyle said:


> Yes, there were some at one point, at least online. Maybe last year left a bad taste in many people's mouths and soured them on the company, with the horrendous customer service experiences and higher-than-usual prices.


Yep, I got a couple things that were, I'm sad to say, just cheap junk at a high price. Other things were very nice. I think good stuff prior years has left me like Pavlov's dog. I salivate when that catalog bell rings, before I even look. I guess it takes a year or two to de-condition


----------



## RCIAG

Seems like last year they were really hit or miss with quality things.


----------



## Caroluna

I just posted in the Coupons, Discounts and Promotions thread that Grandin Road coupon code XXW67466 will get you 15% off and free shipping. The code is good through June 30.


----------



## booswife02

I can not wait to get this years catalog! It is the best feeling in the world to open up that mailbox and see it in there. I can't open it right away. I need to prepare. Make tea, light a spooky candle, distract the kids. Then heavenly haunting bliss insues!!!!


----------



## Hilda

booswife02 said:


> I can not wait to get this years catalog! It is the best feeling in the world to open up that mailbox and see it in there. I can't open it right away. I need to prepare. Make tea, light a spooky candle, distract the kids. Then heavenly haunting bliss insues!!!!


You know how to make your bliss. Love it.


----------



## Hilda

Poking around. I see these instagram photos. Not all are GR's. However, there is a model posted for the 'photo shoot' she was doing.
Looks like they are going very GLAM?









https://www.instagram.com/explore/tags/halloweenhaven/?hl=en


----------



## ooojen

Pretty lady, but someone needs to tell her that duck lips are passé, to say the least.
Yep, shiny glam. I like the look of the platter with the skulls. The skeleton mirror is smaller than I visualized it. I guess I never got past the price tag to check the dimensions.


----------



## Hilda

ooojen said:


> Pretty lady, but someone needs to tell her that duck lips are passé, to say the least.
> Yep, shiny glam. I like the look of the platter with the skulls. The skeleton mirror is smaller than I visualized it. I guess I never got past the price tag to check the dimensions.


I agree. On all of the above. (duck lips... snicker)
I wonder about this. Our oldest son is a production assistant on movies, and he has to sign a NOTHING ON social media until such and such a date clause on every job.


----------



## A Little Odd

ooojen said:


> Pretty lady, but someone needs to tell her that duck lips are passé, to say the least.
> Yep, shiny glam. I like the look of the platter with the skulls. The skeleton mirror is smaller than I visualized it. I guess I never got past the price tag to check the dimensions.


All I can think of is this! 
Well darn won't let me add a Zoolander Duck Face photo

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ooojen

A Little Odd-- I'm visualizing Blue Steel. Actually, though, Magnum might go better with the decor


----------



## 22606

Okay, I need to get in on this Just be forewarned that the third is pure nightmare fuel


----------



## ooojen

Derek looks rather subtle by comparison!
Thanks for the laugh! Luckily we're Halloween enthusiasts. It takes a lot to give us nightmares.


----------



## A Little Odd

Haha! Perfect!


----------



## halloween71

love me some dean Winchester.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well if GrandinRoad manages to list any new 2016 items this holiday weekend you should be able to take advantage of their Free Shipping On Everything offer during the holiday. Code Redwhiteboom16. Runs 7/1 - 7/4 (expires 11:59pm EST).


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Cloe said:


> Tried seeing if I could recognize the back standing figure but no luck. That isn't that Giovanni figure is it? Definitely a set person with the green glove.probably putting dry ice in cauldron from looking at it. Tried blowing it up myself too but looks about par with what has already been posted.


I think that is a set person with a green glove on too.... You cant really see the face because there is a crow on that witches cauldron right in front of it. The figurine in the back looks like a *NEW* Vampire to me. (Fingers Crossed) I wish they would bring back the Vampire family with the mom and dad and the 2 kids. I purchased the set and sold them last year and regret it!!!!  Very unique pieces. I also the love the spider in the back corner. I would bet that is the bonez 4ft spider. I bought several last year and I love them!!!! I cant wait to see what's coming. EEEEEEKKKKKKK I am sooooo excited.


----------



## im the goddess

This haunted mirror is cool, buy pricey. http://www.grandinroad.com/animated...&strategy=754&gtmPageName=May We Suggest-PDP2


----------



## BLAKKHEART

Grandin road! One of these days!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw a fellow HF member's post on the FB/GR site and they were promised by GR that this year's halloween will blow us away. Also they said they have tricks up their sleeve that will knock the socks off. No commitment I noticed however to a release date of the catalog video or anything else. It's all just words GR, all just words! We need to see the proof!! The ghouls are restless!!! .


Got a email from them on the first. At first it looked like one of those "so sorry you're order is cancelled" but thankfully this time it was to tell me that Skully Zombie was in stock and would ship on the 6th ahead of the 18th anticipated date. Yeah!


----------



## Cloe

I ordered Henry with the percentage and free shipping awhile back. Was hoping I could manipulate him into a sword swallower. I noticed I was charged a few days ago and got the shipping notification this morning. I did end up ordering the window ghosts and saw that charge pending in my account last week but that disappeared and the charge for Henry showed up and was deducted. I notice they are no longer on their website but no cancellation notice yet. Can't be long now till we see the new offerings.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Today only 30% off any one item. Use code XXW19222


----------



## Pumpkinprincess

Be sure to subscribe to their YouTube channel. They are starting to upload Halloween prop videos!


----------



## Kenneth

OKAY, I'M IN LOOOOOOOOVE with the haunted typewriter!!!!!


----------



## booswife02

Yay videos!!! I want them both. The vampire and the typewriter!


----------



## booswife02

Nox Eterna said:


> Today only 30% off any one item. Use code XXW19222



Thanks for sharing. I got the zombie girl for my graveyard.


----------



## Spinechiller

Here are the links to the new products from the videos http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-life-size-vladimir-vampire/905475 and http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905512 no prices yet :-(


----------



## Hilda

Spinechiller said:


> Here are the links to the new products from the videos http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-life-size-vladimir-vampire/905475 and http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905512 no prices yet :-(


Dang!!! I want that vampire!!!!!


----------



## Hilda

I'm just going to sit here and wait for people to post more sneak links.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So glad they are finally posting and thanks Kenneth for the eagle eye spotting them. 

I like the typewriter. Only 12" x 12" x 8" though. Not sure how I feel about that. Smaller than my laptop. Wish it were more like 16-18. Wonder how much it will be. Very clever and I really like the concept. On my potential list though .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Playing the same number substitution game in the url that someone showed us last year, here are a few items on webpages not fully created yet but you can see some of the item photos if displayed in the page and some prices listed (ignore the title in the url, it's the SKU that's important):


Listing error before the below number
Animated Zaltana Fortune Teller no pic right now, 199.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905492
Autumn lantern wreath http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905493
Autumn lantern garland http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905494
Autumn Lantern door swag http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905495
Autumn lantern urn filler http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905496
Harvest Pumpkin Wreath http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905497
Harvest Pumpkin Garland http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905498
Harvest Pumpkin Urn Filler http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905499
Haunted Door Knocker 39.00 no photo yet but here's link http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905500
Battery Operated EEK letters 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905501
Gothic 17-1/2 in candlestick http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905502
Gothic 19-1/2 in candlestick http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905503 
Gothic 15-1/2 in candlestick http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905504
Animated Writing Spellbook 35.00 new design? http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905505
Creepy Hands with lanterns, set 2 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905506
Happy Haunting Mat http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905507
Skull String Art http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905508 Easy to make your own I guess
Halloween Multi use storage bag http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905509
Halloween Direct Suspend wreath bag http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905510
Halloween Posable Snakes, set of 4 35.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905511
Animated Haunted Typewriter, no price yet http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905512
Day of the Dead Poncho 34.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905513 lacy and nice design
Spiderweb Streamer Panel 19.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905514 Nice look. 
Miniature Hay Bale http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905515
Harvest Pinecone Pumpkins, set 3 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905516
Oak Leaf Bowl http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905517
Mark Roberts Small Pumpkin Fairy http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905518
Mark Roberts Med pumpkin fairy http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905519
Corner Spider Web 19.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905520
Skeleton Vulture Has price 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905521
Dia De Los Muertos Wreath 99.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905523
Defense Dan Figure http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905524
Leader Lucille Figure http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905525
Matilda Witch Figure http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905526
Black Skeleton Spider no price yet Looks like Crazy Bonez http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905527 . I really like this guy in black instead of bone color. 
No listing for numbers after that right now -- getting error

Updated:: Hocus Pocus Neon Sign http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905528



Looks like these items are shipping in August, some 8/1 or later.

Some of the items look like they are set up completely so that you _could_ order them now, like the Zaltana Fortune Teller. Although no pic yet! If you COULD order now, you could take advantage of today's special offer of 30% off and it would cost 139.30 plus shipping today only. Ships 8/8. Just saying...


----------



## ooojen

Thanks so much GoS! I'm off to look, number by number!
I have to say, the typewriter looks much better in the video than it does on the catalog page. It looks more like a small painted resin box in the latter.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Sitting here just having lunch so easy to look up and post. Heres' a few more items and links after playing with the numbers:

Katherine's Collection Macaroon Spiders, set of 6 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905529
Katherine's Collection Witch Tabletop Server http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905530 Really, 1199.00?
Katherine's Collection Countess Portrait Frame http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905531
Katherine's Collection Minerva Discord Witch Display http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905532
Katherine's Collection Skull Door Knocker like but expensive, 129.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905533
Opal Witch Figure no pic yet http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905534
Hanging Ghost display no pic yet http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905535
Dearly Departed Portraits, set 2, 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905536
Sketched Skull Card Holders, set 4, 29.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905537
Sketched Skull Plates, set 4, no pics yet, 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905538
Sketched Skull Platter, no pic yet, 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905539
No Evil Skulls, set 3, 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905540
Witch Moon Wreath, pics but no price yet http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905541
Small Glass pumpkin, 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905542
Large Glass pumpkin, 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905543
Dot pumpkin, 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905544
Geo pumpkin, 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905545
Mod pumpkin, 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905546
PreLit broomstick pathway markers, set 3, 99.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905547
Blood dripping Edison Bulbs light strand, 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905548
Purple and Orange Fire and Ice spotlight, 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905549
Assorted felt bats, set 2, 15.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905550


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

continued search:

Large Felt Bats, set 4, 15.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905551
Medium Glass pumpkin http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905552
White ceramic pumpkins, set 6 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905553
Error code on 54, 55, 56 

Great way to get a jump on your wish list and what it will cost you 


Here's the Animated life size Vladimir Vampire again (didn't see numbers before him) http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905475
Gothic Metal Gate, 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905476
Skeleton Bat (looks like Crazy Bonez), 19.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905477
Skeleton Mice, set 6 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905478
Black candelabra, 39.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905479
Black oak leaves garland, 49.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905480
Black feather garland, 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905481
Octopus candlesticks, set 3, 79.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905482
Long nose plush pumpkins, set 2, 24.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905483
Holding Hands Witches, set 3 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905484
Fashionista Skeletons, set 2 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905485
Blood Stain Removal Marguee Sign, 59.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905486
Intense Neck Massage Marquee Sign, 69.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905487
Pumpkins for Sale Marquee Sign, 69.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905488
Then got a error code.


Haven't seen any new youtube videos yet or the catalog video.


----------



## ooojen

I'm chugging through them one at a time, too. Thanks again for the links. 
BTW, I see the Gothic Candlesticks ship 7/11. Does that mean we'll get the big reveal on or before that date?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went back and updated some of the missing numbers/items. Here's the range of numbers I've already posted so you don't have to duplicate the links:

From: 905475 -- 905488

905492 -- 905553


I'm off doing some other stuff now so if you guys want to look and post more items hopefully the list will help. Not seeing any large props other than the vampire and the fortune teller. Sure there will be more.


----------



## ooojen

Some of the pictures appear to be loading now. Some of the alternate views are up, even though the main pictures aren't. Good enough for now!


----------



## 22606

Kenneth said:


> OKAY, I'M IN LOOOOOOOOVE with the haunted typewriter!!!!!


That is a very cool prop (and I also dig the music in the background). The vampire looks great, though I feel that the voice is horrendously bad. Companies should offer options such as the microphone that a couple of props have had.

Okay, I was just forwarded to this page and noticed the list... Should be able to kill more than a bit of time perusing the new items Thank you, GoS.


----------



## Hilda

Well here goes my afternoon!! link by link...
THANK YOU GoS. For providing all the links for us. You are our merchandise guru!!


----------



## ooojen

I have the original artist's octopus candlestick pinned. That's appropriated, but whatever.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

More:
Personalized skull and cross bones decanter - $39 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905557
Wicked pumpkins, set of 6 - $29 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905558
Witch hat serving platter - $119 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905559
Battery operated orange micro-lights - $14 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905560
Witch Silhouette - $129 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905561
Midnight Goblets, Set of Four - $45 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905562
Midnight Balloon Glasses, Set of Four - $45 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905563
Midnight Martini Glasses, Set of Four - $45 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905564
Halloween October 31 Hook Pillow - $49 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905565


----------



## CzarinaKatarina

Only a couple of these have pictures:
Sidney Urn in Solid Black - $129 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905566
Arms Rocky Groundbreaker - $59 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905567
Hand Rocky Groundbreaker - $59 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905568
Looking Back Raven with Monocle - $29 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905569
Looking Forward Raven with Monocle - $29 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905570
Halloween Skull Mask on Pedestal - $69 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905571
Halloween Witch Mask on Pedestal - $69 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905572
"Dead and Breakfast" Halloween Wall Art - $55 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905573
"Madame Zaltana" Halloween Wall Art - $55 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905574
Paper Bats Halloween Wreath - $39 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905575
Paper Butterflies Halloween Wreath - $39 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905576
Boo Vintage Halloween Pillow - $49 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905577
Crow Vintage Halloween Pillow - $49 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905578
Happy Halloween Vintage Pillow - $49 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905579
Mercury Glass LED Pumpkins, Set of Three - $59 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905580
Cast Iron Hand Bottle Opener - $12 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905581
Cast Iron Skull Bottle Opener - $12 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905582
Sugar Skull Cat - $29 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905583
Katherine's Collection Man's Skull Bust - $79 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905584
Katherine's Collection Women's Skull Bust - $79 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905585

All of these have pictures:
Katherine's Collection Basset Hound Puppy Love Ornament - $24 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905586
Katherine's Collection Beagle Puppy Love Ornament - $24 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905587
Katherine's Collection Boxer Puppy Love Ornament - $24 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905588
Katherine's Collection Chihuahua Puppy Love Ornament - $24 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905589
Katherine's Collection Dachshund Puppy Love Ornament - $24 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905590
Katherine's Collection Doberman Puppy Love Ornament - $24 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905591
Day of the Dead Skull Candle - $12 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905592
Day of the Dead Spider Candle - $12 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905593
Halloween Orange Pumpkin Micro Lights - $14 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905594
Halloween Purple Bat Micro Lights - $14 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905595
Sitting Black Cat Silhouette - $39 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905596
Standing Black Cat Silhouette - $39 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905597
Short Pumpkin Luminary - $79 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905598
Tall Pumpkin Luminary - $79 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905599


----------



## Cloe

The bat is actually double the size listed for the bonez ones seen elsewhere. Dying to see the price of that typewriter!


----------



## punkineater

WoW, GoS & Czarina~thank you!!! My butt is now comfortably numb


----------



## 19215

Thanks for all the hard work with the links. I just tried the coupon and it works on everything but the new items we're all drooling over. :-(


----------



## Kenneth

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905528

OKAY...I NEED THIS HOCUS POCUS NEON SIGN IN MY LIFE STAT. IT WILL COME HOME WITH ME.


----------



## ooojen

MattB said:


> Thanks for all the hard work with the links. I just tried the coupon and it works on everything but the new items we're all drooling over. :-(


Yeah, I tried both the coupon codes for today, too. 
I'm going to try to exhibit some self-discipline and wait for a sale. If what I want sells out before that happens, I'll deal. I just have too much stuff already to pay top prices for more. Though, maybe there will be some irresistible stuff among the yet-to-come pictures.

Oh, and, "My butt is now comfortably numb," -- Priceless! I've put in quite a bit of time here today, too.


----------



## Hilda

I KNOW. The 30 percent does not work on the new stuff. Dang it. 
If anyone sees any zombies dogs. Let me know. 
This is GREAT!!!! 

It's like our annual GR debut party! We need refreshments.


----------



## CHEFJULI

Here we go again!!! Thanks GOS for posting the link and CzarinaKatarina for posting all the links! LOL! Hilda here we go stalking GR again! I do like that Hocus Pocus sign and the Basset Hound DoD ornament!


----------



## booswife02

Thanks so much to everyone who spent time collecting links for us. I appreciate it! We should coordinate next years viewing party. I'll bake cookies and send them out to our GR Fanatic Party


----------



## Kenneth

I am literally salivating over the Katherine's Collection Minerva Discordia....blast that $1,300 price tag!


----------



## printersdevil

I think we all are, kenneth. She is WONDERFUL.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*GrandinRoad 2016 product links*

I like the idea of a GR "sneak peak" reveal party here! I'll bring some blood punch for everyone to enjoy in my GR Martha Stewart large pumpkin server from a few years ago. It holds a lot!

For anyone landing here at the end of the thread (well at least on this current page) and if you haven't looked back in the thread, check out the videos Kenneth posted on Page 18. I posted a few groupings of items on Page 19. CzarinaKatarina posted more groupings on Page 20. (Thanks for picking up the baton on the others). Don't want to see anyone left out of the fun. Expect more items to be added so everyone stay tuned. 

I suspect they will have photos and prices all posted in these links in the next day or two. And still looking for that video of the catalogue and/or other videos Grandinroad publishes on youtube or instagram. 

Too bad the current day's coupon didn't work on some of the new items that are already priced. They aren't officially on the website yet so guess I can understand. Worth the try though.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey just noticed GR still has the Gemmy Red and the White spotlights on clearance for $9. Not sure about the quantity available but didn't see any mention of Limited Quantity. Those would only be 6.30 each using today's only coupon code, 30OFFONEJULY. Code expires at 11:59pm EDT tonight. One item only. 

http://www.grandinroad.com/led-outdoor-spotlight/grand-finale-outlet/gifts-celebrations/823731


----------



## RCIAG

They really seem to be stepping up their game on those static figures. I don't recall seeing anything over $1,000 in the past. The Headless Horseman was pretty expensive but not $1,000 kind of expensive. 

That tabletop server witch is pretty awesome too, she comes with all that stuff, but too expensive for me. If anyone gets her PLEASE post a review & some IRL pics, because as we all know, these items in their settings can be very different once you get them unpacked & put together. Same for Minerva Discordia, she's pretty awesome too.

OK, so far I need those long nose plush pumpkins, octopus candlesticks, witch moon wreath (if not ridonkulously priced). I think that's the first wreath I've seen on GR that I'd actually buy.


----------



## Kenneth

funny thing is, when I visited a shop out of town last month, a local artist made those long nose pumpkins. I purchased one.


----------



## RCIAG

That's cool!


----------



## A Little Odd

Oh well, so much for doing a better job budgeting this year.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## booswife02

We can buy! We can buy!! They're having a sneak peek today!!!!!
http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee...ven_shopallhalloweendecor cat1:halloweenhaven


----------



## booswife02

And it's free shipping on all Halloween items!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Just got the email and free shipping!!! woot, woot!


----------



## Hilda

booswife02 said:


> We can buy! We can buy!! They're having a sneak peek today!!!!!
> http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee...ven_shopallhalloweendecor cat1:halloweenhaven


Deep breaths. You'd better sit down. I don't want you hyperventilating.


----------



## RCIAG

Of COURSE that wreath is $300. It's huge which is nice but after looking at the dimensions I'm pretty sure I couldn't close my door with it on since we have a screen door so there's not enough clearance between the 2. It would get squished.


----------



## 22606

booswife02 said:


> We can buy! We can buy!! They're having a sneak peek today!!!!!


A new theme song? "We can buy! We can buy!! Off to Grandin Road we go..."

I am not too thrilled with the skeleton spider's pricing, but I wound up ordering the set of six (exterminated) mice, as $4 each works out to less than they would likely cost in stores if buying multiples of each version.


----------



## Jezebel82

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE I haven't been on the forum in a few days and missed so much!!! I got the email this morning. Guess I'm not getting any work done today... shhh nobody tell my boss please.


----------



## Cloe

$149.00 for the typewriter. Ouch. I did notice the free shipping only works on their sneak peaks and older items. Tried using it for items that were found yesterday and it added shipping.


----------



## Caroluna

I think I am going to be in a wait and see pattern as to Grandin Road this year. I think we may well see some of the same items at TJMaxx/Homegoods like we did last year with the skulls that were on the pedestals. I also think I am going to wait on some reviews this year since so many folks weren't entirely happy with some items from GR last year. It is likely that we will see some of the skeleton items, such as the large bat, at CVS. That being said, once pictures are available for all items, I will no doubt cave.


----------



## RCIAG

And those octopus tentacle candlesticks aren't available until NEXT Thursday the 14th. 

**pretendstoworkwhilecheckingouttherestofGRsstuff**

I am also planning that wreath in my head....now if I can just get up "the pepper," as my husband calls it, to make it. It's hard to be motivated when it's 95°+ with 70% humidity.

I did save it to a Pinterest board for just such future use.


----------



## 19215

Anybody know what this witch is? She'd be a great lifesize item...


----------



## Nox Eterna

MattB said:


> Anybody know what this witch is? She'd be a great lifesize item...


She is Minerva Discordia and she IS life size available July 14th

Try this link says haunted typewriter but she comes up http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905532


----------



## RCIAG

Seems like we gotta wait for the really big stuff, those $1,000+ props like Minerva, until next week.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

The vampire doesn't impress me, but I love the typewriter! I think the best thing is that it's purely atmospheric, without any cheesy sound effects or voices. 
These product names are exciting. Another fortune teller sounds interesting, and I like the look of that witch.


----------



## RCIAG

There's just one thing that bothers me about that typewriter, the keys on a typewriter go DOWN not up. That bugged me the second I saw it. If I had a use for it that may stop me from buying it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I was reading today's posts here while in the drive-thru at Starbucks this morning (Always a long wait so good time to catch up!), saw the announcement and link on the GR sneak peak and literally let out a gasp when I saw the price of the typewriter. It's really the only thing so far on my hard-to-wait-for-before-sold-out list but also kind of hard to justify as to how much use in my haunt scenes it will get. I guess I could come up with reasons for it to be in the different themes to make it worth it (hotel, check; mad lab, sure why not for taking lab notes; military base over run by alien zombie virus, could see it there on a desk; jungle poachers' tent office, OK--it's not an electric typewriter, right??; Carnevil, not likely). LOL. Have a feeling despite the price of the prop that it will get sold out this year. Now debating on defraying the cost of it by cancelling the last 2 items on my waiting-to-arrive-and-ship order list from them (eyeball spheres and winged statutue). Both items I love and got at a discount but could probably live without if you know what I mean. Always order later I suppose if I feel like spending even more for halloween there. LOL. Decisions, decisions. Well for the moment this has a deadline of free shipping too so got some thinking to do.

BTW that witch's face in the promo looks fabulous. Thankfully I don't really do much with witches!


----------



## A Little Odd

Caroluna said:


> I think I am going to be in a wait and see pattern as to Grandin Road this year. I think we may well see some of the same items at TJMaxx/Homegoods like we did last year with the skulls that were on the pedestals. I also think I am going to wait on some reviews this year since so many folks weren't entirely happy with some items from GR last year. It is likely that we will see some of the skeleton items, such as the large bat, at CVS. That being said, once pictures are available for all items, I will no doubt cave.


This is what I am going to TRY to do as well. Emphasis on TRY. Waiting is the hardest part

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow-art

Minerva is IMPRESSIVE, I love alot of Katherine's Collection, everything but the price tag! Is anyone planning on buying her?


----------



## RCIAG

I'm glad they stepped up their game but didn't expect to see $1,000 props like that. 

She's beautiful though. I'm not even a big witch fan & I find her impressive. She's got resin hands & face, over 6' tall, & she's probably dressed better than most of us here!! She's static so if that's your thing she may be worth it. She's definitely not like the other props like the Spider Lady or Helsa with the weird hair, plastic faces & generic clothing.


Their description makes her sound worth it if that's your thing & I know there's plenty of witch lovers here. And now would be the time to get her with free shipping because I bet the shipping on her is going to be crazy.

Just look at that face!











> No matter how many incredibly convincing sorceresses appear at your next Halloween spooktacular, all eyes fall on our life-size Minerva Discordia Witch Display. Haunting, dark, and everything you'd imagine in an enchanting temptress from another dimension. The magic is in the details – impeccable from hat to toe. Oversized, black velvet witch's hat is adorned with purple tulle, feathers, a crystal skull, and features a positionable brim. Elegant facial features are masterfully hand painted, and silky black hair frames both sides of her face, while intricate braids cover her forehead. Highly elaborate gown and shawl are crafted from layer upon layer of organza, tulle, satin, velvet, and lace. Alas, you're under her spell!
> 
> Life-size, collector-quality witch display, with elaborate detail
> Creation of beloved collectibles designer, Katherine's Collection
> More than 6 ft. tall, for a realistic and imposing presence
> Hunched back adds to her ominous persona
> Posable arms, hat brim, and stand-up collar
> Short, brocade jacket with beaded toggle closure
> Face and hands are handpainted resin
> Sturdy metal stand included
> Arrives fully assembled



Have I convinced anyone yet!??! No I don't work for Grandin Road I just want someone else to spend $1,300 on her so I can live vicariously.


----------



## LairMistress

RCIAG said:


> There's just one thing that bothers me about that typewriter, the keys on a typewriter go DOWN not up. That bugged me the second I saw it. If I had a use for it that may stop me from buying it.


I watched the video because of your comment, and at first, it seemed like maybe it was supposed to be that they were coming back up after being pressed. After watching the whole thing, I can see what you mean, though. Maybe as a first impression, others will think of it as the keys coming back up, too.


----------



## Nox Eterna

My order from GR arrived to day, never even got a shipping notice. Watch your mailboxes kids!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nox Eterna that looks great! I like the coloring. Well I vacillated for a few hours and decided to order the typewriter and nix my eyeball spheres and winged lady. I decided I don't set up a cemetery that often and the eyeballs would have been for indoor decor anyway so don't think I'll regret in the end...although your tombstone looks really nice. The typewriter ships 8/1 so not too long to wait for it. My Skully Zombie, which is now posted to the website for ordering, should be here Monday. I have so much halloween as it is it's become hard to justify buying more without getting rid of some things so wasn't expecting (or hoping) to find anything new. At least the typewriter is compact and won't take up much space.

RCIAG yes I noticed that about the typewriter keys too but I do think that having them pop up makes those "keys" more noticeable to the kids as opposed to them sinking down and coming back up to the same level. The object is to catch the attention of the kids after all otherwise why spend the money for the prop. You could just get an old typewriter and play an mp3 of typing instead. So after thinking about it I'm OK with that design choice. They also colored those 4 keys for visual impact. And in case you didn't notice they rearranged the keyboard so the H E L P were close together. That kind of bothered me a bit too but not enough to really care in the end. I like that the carriage moves in addition to the key movement. And LOVE that you just have the sound of old typewriter keys clacking instead of some horrible sound track for something beyond that. The free shipping on it amounted to about a 15% discount. Better than full price and shipping on top. I was very tempted to wait for a better discount but at this retail price not sure they ordered many to begin with (like the Headless Horseman guy first go round) so didn't want to miss out. 

BTW I had to speak to a rep when I cancelled my previous orders and asked about the catalog. She said they were due to ship first week of August. Got myself added for just that catalog. She thought most of the rest of halloween would be put up by the end of July so items in the catalog could be ordered.


----------



## 19215

I love that witch but I can't afford that much for her. She is definitely a statement piece and I'm sure whoever orders her will love her.

I think my favorite thing so far is the metal witch silhouette. They're a simple decoration but with the right lighting they can be the highlight of a display or look perfect by themselves.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

think i can start a GoFUnd me to buy the typewriter?


----------



## RCIAG

And let the insanity begin. Already Minervas on Ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Katherines-...-Discordia-Halloween-Witch-Doll-/252390246632

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Katherines-...-Discordia-Halloween-Witch-Doll-/252081896704

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Katherines-...dia-Halloween-Witch-Doll-/331651870859?_ul=AR

And other places
http://moonstruckgifts.com/a-kather...een-minerva-discordia-life-size-witch-figure/

http://www.collectibledollsales.com...inerva-discordia-witch-display-doll-free-ship


This site has a ton of Katherine's Collection stuff & may be cheaper than GR, even with their free shipping. Shipping is always the killer with anything lately.
http://www.laraines.com/katherines-halloween--viewall--1.html


----------



## A Little Odd

I love her face, but don't care for the body that much. I would think being so hunched over that her face would be a little more wretched.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## halloween71

Love the flaming pumpkins.


----------



## Cloe

Nox Eterna said:


> My order from GR arrived to day, never even got a shipping notice. Watch your mailboxes kids!
> 
> View attachment 281202


I did get my window ghosts today too. Also no shipping notice. Henry says delivery Sat. which is odd as UPS doesn't deliver on Sat. They are on the cutsey side but I cater to mostly young families and was looking for something quick and easy to change up a few windows this year. They are huge as stated by GR reviewers. That's a 36" door and my granddaughter standing next to him is about 5 foot. Still debating about the typewriter myself too. Would work on my hotel desk so I am having a hard time controlling the impulse but thinking about the size as GOS pointed out. That reason is what stopped me from the gammaphone. I did order a set of the mice already.


----------



## RCIAG

Found this on that Laraine site. I don't like glitter much yet I LOVE this skelly! That's a LOT of money for an 18" bust, but I like his face.
http://www.laraines.com/katherines-halloween-skeleton-bust.html











There's just something about seeing that $1,300 price tag on Minerva & the other pieces that kinda freaks us all out doesn't it? I'd venture to guess that most of us have $1,000 worth of Halloween stuff but there's just something about spending that much all at once on something like that that just kinda makes us all go "WHAT?!?!"

I know some just can't outright afford that much period. Some could afford it if they knew it was coming & could sock away some dough (& I know that some of you would DEFINITELY buy her if you'd know ahead of time) . Some would rather spread out their purchases over a bunch of stuff over one big thing.

For some that "no way" would be because it's just a static prop. For that kind of money you could get several props from Distortions that move & do all sorts of things, or one large one that does all sorts of things.

And while I won't buy her for several of the reasons above, I can't fault anyone for getting her or not getting her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe, Those ghosts are great and way nicer than the one I saw from Walmart I think it was. I decorate for the little ones in mind too so understand. I think they will love your ghost and get a laugh from it. 

BTW I bet if you check your UPS tracking page (at UPS website), it will say that UPS is passing it off to USPS for UPS/*SurePost* delivery on the last leg. This happens to me all the time with UPS and FedEx these days especially on items that came with free delivery or discounted delivery. FedEx calls it SmartPost service when they hand off to USPS. I was told by whatever company I called one time about this when I was expecting UPS to deliver the full way that they figure you'd like to get your package delivered sooner (by post office) than later so feel it's a benefit to the recipient. I was also told I could call the shipper (company I ordered the mdse. from) and request sole UPS delivery M-F instead, but it had to be done early enough in the shipping to accommodate. Our postal delivery frequently comes very late in the day so waiting on a Saturday for a package isn't optimal for me.

As for the typewriter size, I took out a measuring tape the other day and the 12 x 12 x 8 inch isn't as bad as I thought, so don't let my comment nix it for you without judging it for yourself.


Additional thought on the UPS/USPS issue forgot to mention. On the UPS site there's a section called "Additional Information" under the shipment progress list. If your service is listed as UPS SUREPOST, you will find a Postal Service Tracking ID # under Additional Information. That number is now your USPS tracking number and you can plug it into the USPS site to see if it's out for delivery or still on the way to your local post office.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

MattB said:


> I love that witch but I can't afford that much for her. She is definitely a statement piece and I'm sure whoever orders her will love her.
> 
> I think my favorite thing so far is the metal witch silhouette. They're a simple decoration but with the right lighting they can be the highlight of a display or look perfect by themselves.


MattB someone last year posted pictures of some silhouette images they set up in front of their garage door and they were backlit with colored lighting and man was the effect super. I think they cut out the silhouettes themselves from plywood which would be way beyond our handy skills. Not sure if I can find their post but I'll come back and post here if I locate it. It really made a static 2-dimensional prop look fantastic. Guess when it comes down to it many times it's all about the staging and lighting.


Found it! Here's the link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...45035-garage-door-silhouette.html#post1807980


----------



## MrMordrid

They would work awesome with my Cornstalker display but 50-75 a pop? They must be drunk or high to be selling them for that amount.


----------



## Hilda

halloween71 said:


> Love the flaming pumpkins.


haha Sounds like a alternative rock band.


----------



## Hilda

Cloe said:


> I did get my window ghosts today too. .


Thank you for posting photos. I was going back and forth on ordering those. I think I will! They are huge!!


----------



## ooojen

I wonder whether there are multiple Minerva lines. I see the Ebay offering and one of the catalogs lists her at 60" but GR's description says 80". Quite a difference. I assume the hat is permanently affixed so it wouldn't be with or without it. The hat looks like it's about 1/4 of the overall height, so if the whole prop is 5', the witch herself is pretty darned small. But if it's 80", then the witch herself should be 5' or so. I'm just musing, not considering buying. I could get a mannequin with a nice face much cheaper, paint her up and dress her myself. Then I'd have something unique for a fraction of the cost. But for those who can put that much money into a single item, and who don't sew or prefer not to do modifications-- all well and fine. I would guess it will keep decent resale value if it's handled carefully.


----------



## Hilda

So I grabbed bat skeleton and mice skeletons. It only consider the mice as HALLOWEEN HAVEN item to qualify for free shipping today? What the heck. Oh well. Took them anyway.


----------



## 19215

Yes, that garage silhouette looks awesome!

I like these too but I can't get over how much the scene would cost when you factor in the flame pumpkins. The witches would be fairly easy to make. A similar pumpkin could probably be made with the foam pumpkins from michaels and orange bulbs. A flaming cauldron would look good, too.


----------



## Hallow-art

agree, after seeing the different views of her on eBay I'm not as impressed with it as I was in the promo photos. It may be just a matter of posing her and ajusting her a bit but that hunch is way too over the top for such a realistic looking face.


----------



## ooojen

Hallow-art said:


> agree, after seeing the different views of her on eBay I'm not as impressed with it as I was in the promo photos. It may be just a matter of posing her and ajusting her a bit but that hunch is way too over the top for such a realistic looking face.


The description says the face and hands are resin, but not what the body is. It also says, "Hunched back adds to her ominous persona," so repositioning might not be an option.
I think you made a good point that the posture is a bit "old crone" for the young-looking face. Well, maybe we'll get to see some reviews from buyers in the future.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Maybe she's really an old hag witch who cast a "beauty" spell on herself????


Saw another photo of her on GR's instagram page:

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHj5bDUhx0A/?tagged=halloweenhaven


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Cloe said:


> I did get my window ghosts today too. Also no shipping notice. Henry says delivery Sat. which is odd as UPS doesn't deliver on Sat. They are on the cutsey side but I cater to mostly young families and was looking for something quick and easy to change up a few windows this year. They are huge as stated by GR reviewers. That's a 36" door and my granddaughter standing next to him is about 5 foot. Still debating about the typewriter myself too. Would work on my hotel desk so I am having a hard time controlling the impulse but thinking about the size as GOS pointed out. That reason is what stopped me from the gammaphone. I did order a set of the mice already.



I'm on the fence about these. I missed out last year and I REALLY love them. But.... what are your thoughts on wind/rain/snow? Will they hold or blow away? TIA 
****LOVE them in the pictures****


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hilda said:


> So I grabbed bat skeleton and mice skeletons. It only consider the mice as HALLOWEEN HAVEN item to qualify for free shipping today? What the heck. Oh well. Took them anyway.



Yeah, most of the stuff we "uncovered" the other day isn't officially available on their website yet for sale, just a few of the items they posted for the sneak peek like the typewriter, Vladimir and the black skeleton spider . So you were able to order the bat skeleton even though it's not "really there yet"? I'm surprised it went through and didn't get kicked out. Someone at GR is probably scratching their heads wondering how that got ordered in the first place. LOL. If they figure it out maybe they'll hide it better next year . HF members are very resourceful and determined when you tease us with a Hide and Sneak Peek . Speaking of which, has anyone been looking through their summer catalog for hidden halloween items appearing at random?


----------



## A Little Odd

Cloe said:


> I did get my window ghosts today too. Also no shipping notice. Henry says delivery Sat. which is odd as UPS doesn't deliver on Sat. They are on the cutsey side but I cater to mostly young families and was looking for something quick and easy to change up a few windows this year. They are huge as stated by GR reviewers. That's a 36" door and my granddaughter standing next to him is about 5 foot. Still debating about the typewriter myself too. Would work on my hotel desk so I am having a hard time controlling the impulse but thinking about the size as GOS pointed out. That reason is what stopped me from the gammaphone. I did order a set of the mice already.


Thank you for the photos! Mine should arrive tomorrow. I am using them on my "not scary" route to the house. I am planning 3 routes...Not scary, scary, and pee in your pants.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## punkineater

GoS, I _know _you will post your opinion & photos of that typewriter the very instant it arrives It's on the top of my GR want list...
perfect for my Poe scene! The only thing keeping me from hitting the BUY button is the price(thought it would be about $80) Torn between the typewriter and the new Decrepit Doll https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zApjwBJtc_0....grrrrr, choices, choices.

So no discounts _or_ free shipping on any of the new stuff, huh? Bummer.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

punkineater said:


> GoS, I _know _you will post your opinion & photos of that typewriter the very instant it arrives It's on the top of my GR want list...
> perfect for my Poe scene! The only thing keeping me from hitting the BUY button is the price(thought it would be about $80) Torn between the typewriter and the new Decrepit Doll https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zApjwBJtc_0....grrrrr, choices, choices.
> 
> So no discounts _or_ free shipping on any of the new stuff, huh? Bummer.


I'll be anxiously awaiting this package but being on the West coast someone closer to their warehouse will probably get theirs first. 

Today's Free Shipping on all halloween ON their site right now. Some of it is a few of the new pieces. Figured I saved the equivalent of 12% of the price of the typewriter. My shipping was $16 I think. And like you I thought it might be priced at $90 or there about. Really shocked it was that much more. Only way I could justify it was nixing the eyeballs and statute I was going to get. As it is hubby thinks I have enough halloween. I did read the description it was resin and metal and substantial. Hope I'm delighted with it. Thought I might regret getting it over the other 2 items but the decision is sitting well.

Hey glad you mentioned Poe. I bought the HG bust of him what last year or year before so that's a great idea using them both although was the typewriter in his timeframe? Kind of pictured him with pen and quill. But definitely both are related to novel writing.

I wonder if you can remove the paper in the typewriter. I could see printing out some other message or clue ending with Help several times. Great source for a murder mystery party where one of the clues is in the typewritten page.


----------



## Cloe

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> I'm on the fence about these. I missed out last year and I REALLY love them. But.... what are your thoughts on wind/rain/snow? Will they hold or blow away? TIA
> ****LOVE them in the pictures****


I honestly don't know. They are made for outdoors, GR reviewers all seemed happy with their holding power. I will vouch for the suction cups. Very little effort getting it to stay on my door and seemed pretty secure. Of course it was around 90 out. Sometimes when it gets cold things don't adhere as well. I will certainly give it a test where I live. October is a whole mix of rain, wind, and I have seen frozen rain towards the end of the month. They are well covered in polyester and seem to have a good quality suction cups as mentioned. And they are huge!


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Cloe,
> 
> As for the typewriter size, I took out a measuring tape the other day and the 12 x 12 x 8 inch isn't as bad as I thought, so don't let my comment nix it for you without judging it for yourself.
> 
> Thanks. GOS. I was trying to control my impulse buying and now I think I'll have to give in. 2 more hours to decide before losing the free shipping.


----------



## Spookywolf

MattB said:


> I love that witch but I can't afford that much for her. She is definitely a statement piece and I'm sure whoever orders her will love her.
> 
> I think my favorite thing so far is the metal witch silhouette. They're a simple decoration but with the right lighting they can be the highlight of a display or look perfect by themselves.


I love this witch silhouette as well. I didn't see it in the list of links. Is there a price on this yet?


----------



## Cloe

Well I went ahead and ordered the typewriter. Electricity is over rated anyway right? Thankfully We have aliases here lol. Hopefully I'm not disappointed. GOS Henry was shipped to me from Arizona, my ghosts from their east coast warehouse so I'll keep an eye peeled to see who gets theirs first in case it's a dud so I'll have time to prepare myself. Ugh. And today they have 25% off sitewide. Wondering if I should cancel and reorder.


----------



## 19215

Spookywolf said:


> I love this witch silhouette as well. I didn't see it in the list of links. Is there a price on this yet?


The silhouette is $129


----------



## Nox Eterna

25% off everything site wide all weekend, and free shipping on all Halloween use code SCARYFREESHIP 
I don't think you can use both discounts on the same order though .


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe said:


> Well I went ahead and ordered the typewriter. Electricity is over rated anyway right? Thankfully We have aliases here lol. Hopefully I'm not disappointed. GOS Henry was shipped to me from Arizona, my ghosts from their east coast warehouse so I'll keep an eye peeled to see who gets theirs first in case it's a dud so I'll have time to prepare myself. Ugh. And today they have 25% off sitewide. Wondering if I should cancel and reorder.


Ugh is right. One of the things that bugs me about them and their sales policy. The way their sales are worded you have to cancel a previous order instead of getting a credit for the difference like some stores will do within a certain time frame. When it's the very next day it smarts and leaves you feeling kind of bad. It ends up being a 21.25 difference since you still need to pay for shipping.

As for the west coast shipping on your Henry, I noticed when my Skully ground breaker shipped a few days ago it was coming out of Phoenix. So I guess the dead, buried and crawling back out guys must all live in Phoenix these days . Wonder if they now have warehouse space out there or if they were drop shipped from the vendor. Since UPS will be handing Skully off to the Post Office, my guy is expected here tomorrow but it hasn't happened yet so we'll see. 
I love Henry BTW. He's very dapper. Skully....well he's kind of been in the ground too long and is a bit more "aged" .


----------



## Lukewa

MattB said:


> The silhouette is $129


Do you think anyone has a pattern of this witch somewhere...or something like it? I could make it on plywood for a ****load cheaper :/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Lukewa said:


> Do you think anyone has a pattern of this witch somewhere...or something like it? I could make it on plywood for a ****load cheaper :/



Cloe made this post back in 2014 about a company who does wood patterns: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/137797-why-has-no-one-made-full-size-black-horse-4.html#post1682986. She said she bought the horse pattern for her Sleepy Hollow theme. I see from a search on the Woodworkers Workshop site that they have several witches you might find interesting. I linked to her original thread above since she describes how she actually went about using the pattern which I thought might be helpful. The photo of her completed horse is shown here.

http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=11_2030


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I love Henry BTW. He's very dapper. Skully....well he's kind of been in the ground too long and is a bit more "aged" .


Hey now. Don't be making fun of my boys. <3 <3 <3 hahahaha
I said it before. I really wish they would make a fourth version.


----------



## Hilda

A Little Odd said:


> Thank you for the photos! Mine should arrive tomorrow. I am using them on my "not scary" route to the house. I am planning 3 routes...Not scary, scary, and pee in your pants.


HA!!!!! I do the same thing!!!
Well, I have not done the pee your pants section yet.


----------



## RCIAG

Dave Lowe has some cool witch silhouettes too.
http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2013/09/witchcrafty-window-silhouette-printables.html

Here's the rest for anyone interested in his others:
http://davelowe.blogspot.com/search?q=window+silhouettes


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I always love what Dave Lowe does. 

It been a few years since I looked through the projects on the Woodworkers Workshop site I mentioned above, and see they've added some pirate stuff and carousel horses (check under scrollsaw projects which could be enlarged I suppose). I like these 2 haunted house silhouettes: http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=05_WC_0702 & http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ecom&ns=prodshow&ref=11_1396 . A search for "halloween" will yield hundreds of projects.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Like so many others, I'm taken with the typewriter too. I like that it's pretty unique and I do think it can fit into a variety of themes, which is great. It's more "my" type of prop than my DH's - I enjoy scene setting, details & stuff that you have to look a bit more closely at to be surprised. DH, of course, enjoys giant props that spit fog or scare the pee out of people! LOL! 

However, I do agree with DH that it's more justifiable to spend $150 on HIS kind of prop, since they are so noticeable, take up space and really make an impact. There's no way I can spend $150 on a haunted typewriter, even if I built the whole inside of our house around it. 

I know that GR is more of an upscale company for Halloween items, but I hope that the increase in the really expensive props isn't going to be the only path for the future. I'm not saying I want items that fall apart in a year, but I am a huge fan of fun, interesting, animated smaller props that are in the $40 or less price point. GR has great vision & I enjoy their catalogs & videos but if they keep going at this rate, I won't be able to afford to buy from them. Boo! 

As an aside, I also love silhouettes! They provide a ton of affect for a small storage space! LOL! Here's our witch silhouette that was made by a friend. We project it onto the front of our house with a fire & ice type spotlight.


----------



## pipresidente

I bought the three hand holding witches yesterday (2 ct) and got the 25% off coupon today. (I wanted the ghosts last year and they sold out) I was initially really bummed, and then I called and cancelled yesterday's order- I told them it what I was doing on the phone and they were nice about it- they didn't offer to price adjust but cancelled the order, no problem. Even though I had to pay shipping it was a net savings of over $20. I also was able to order the hocus pocus neon sign via the secret links you guys found (many thanks!) and while the free shipping code would not work yesterday for the new "secret" items, the 25% of did work! I tried to order some other stuff that would not add to cart. But it seems that if you can add it to your cart, you can get 25% off (pay shipping), even if it isn't a published item! ?


----------



## Cloe

I love those witches. I contemplated the ghosts last year myself but thinking I needed to order 2 sets as just 3 of them didn't seem to have the look I liked. Was hesitant on forking out the price of 2 sets. I did get the flaming basket on clearance last year and I really like that. Did you order 2 sets of the witches?


----------



## pipresidente

Cloe said:


> I love those witches. I contemplated the ghosts last year myself but thinking I needed to order 2 sets as just 3 of them didn't seem to have the look I liked. Was hesitant on forking out the price of 2 sets. I did get the flaming basket on clearance last year and I really like that. Did you order 2 sets of the witches?


I did get 2 sets. I wanted to get 1 new big thing this year and that's it. I actually ordered 2 sets of the ghosts like 2 mos ago because there was a coupon. They arrived yesterday - The irony. But when I saw those witches I knew I had to have them instead so the ghosts are going back. I love the way they look with those pumpkins but I can't buy 10 of them as shown and they will roll away - you know they won't stay in a nice pile without superglue. I too got the basket last year super cheap. I used it with my skellies and posed them roasting marshmallows. So I'm torn. Do I put the basket in the center? I also have the cauldron, which I love. I don't know if it will be very noticeable tho without a spotlight. We'll have to see.


----------



## Vsalz

At home has the haunted ash urn for $29.99.


----------



## 19215

Lukewa said:


> Do you think anyone has a pattern of this witch somewhere...or something like it? I could make it on plywood for a ****load cheaper :/


It's a variation of this silhouette....


----------



## Kenneth

My Venetian Victoria and lantern came in the mail today! I absolutely adore her.


----------



## revengemaiden

My will power is always weak around Halloween -- particularly in July and August.

I ordered the Animated Haunted Typewriter and, being a fan of Disney villains and Ursula, I just had to have the Octopus Candlesticks, Set of Three. I paid for shipping, but I saved 25% on the entire order.

Can't wait to see the Haunted Typewriter in person.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ok, I've read most of this thread a couple of times now because I saw someone mention the "secret" links to the new items but I don't see any of the links. Have they not be posted or is it in a different thread? I started going through the GR site and changing the numbers myself but didn't know if we were posting those this year?? The stuff by Katherine is nice but oh sooo expensive , the "countess portrait frame" is 700 bucks but I really like here and the witch table top serving thingy is real cute but 1200 ...zoinks


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I like these plates too, I think I like the fact they aren't perfectly round, the edges are wonky. there is a platter to match 59 bucks


----------



## dbruner

I didn't have time to look at all the pics until today, good stuff so far. I MUST HAVE that skeleton door knocker!! Probably the octopus candle sticks too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

pipresident, love the way that basket looks at night ! I wish I had bought it now when it was on clearance last year. looks super cute with the skellys roasting marshmallows. I think it is perfect to go with the hand holding withces, if it is too short ( i don't know its measurements) you could always prop it up on hay stack or something and surround with a few pumpkins.


----------



## Hallow-art

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Like so many others, I'm taken with the typewriter too. I like that it's pretty unique and I do think it can fit into a variety of themes, which is great. It's more "my" type of prop than my DH's - I enjoy scene setting, details & stuff that you have to look a bit more closely at to be surprised. DH, of course, enjoys giant props that spit fog or scare the pee out of people! LOL!
> 
> However, I do agree with DH that it's more justifiable to spend $150 on HIS kind of prop, since they are so noticeable, take up space and really make an impact. There's no way I can spend $150 on a haunted typewriter, even if I built the whole inside of our house around it.
> 
> I know that GR is more of an upscale company for Halloween items, but I hope that the increase in the really expensive props isn't going to be the only path for the future. I'm not saying I want items that fall apart in a year, but I am a huge fan of fun, interesting, animated smaller props that are in the $40 or less price point. GR has great vision & I enjoy their catalogs & videos but if they keep going at this rate, I won't be able to afford to buy from them. Boo!
> 
> As an aside, I also love silhouettes! They provide a ton of affect for a small storage space! LOL! Here's our witch silhouette that was made by a friend. We project it onto the front of our house with a fire & ice type spotlight.


That silhouette looks amazing!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I saw links for two different halloween door knockers but only the one by Katherine had a picture ( that I could see anyway) 
And did anyone get to see Madame Zaltana fortune teller 199.00( I think that's her name, its something like that anyway) was she available last year? 









and they have these skelly portraits hanging with the Countess portrait above. I sort of like them but only sort of . I really have my heart set on the skelly silhouette pics a few people found at Home Goods last year. I sadly never saw them but they were on my "hope list" this year.


----------



## pipresidente

disembodiedvoice said:


> Ok, I've read most of this thread a couple of times now because I saw someone mention the "secret" links to the new items but I don't see any of the links. Have they not be posted or is it in a different thread? I started going through the GR site and changing the numbers myself but didn't know if we were posting those this year?? The stuff by Katherine is nice but oh sooo expensive , the "countess portrait frame" is 700 bucks but I really like here and the witch table top serving thingy is real cute but 1200 ...zoinks
> 
> View attachment 281462



disembodiedvoice- if you look back starting at page 18 of this thread, you will see links at 18 and on (maybe through 20/21?) there are a lot of them that aren't officially up yet!

Thanks for the idea about propping the basket up- I like that a lot!!


----------



## pipresidente

disembodiedvoice said:


> I saw links for two different halloween door knockers but only the one by Katherine had a picture ( that I could see anyway)
> And did anyone get to see Madame Zaltana fortune teller 199.00( I think that's her name, its something like that anyway) was she available last year?
> 
> View attachment 281464
> 
> 
> and they have these skelly portraits hanging with the Countess portrait above. I sort of like them but only sort of . I really have my heart set on the skelly silhouette pics a few people found at Home Goods last year. I sadly never saw them but they were on my "hope list" this year.
> View attachment 281465


I love that door knocker. I have the GR happy hauntings skeleton wreath though so I can't use it as the wreath will block it. &#55357;&#56853; 
I thought about getting the fortune teller with this 25% off as I think it will be a featured item (there's also some artwork they are selling with that name/theme) but I didn't want to bear the risk without seeing it. Sometimes their animatronics have cheesy voices so I'm going to wait for an image or video.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

pipresidente said:


> disembodiedvoice- if you look back starting at page 18 of this thread, you will see links at 18 and on (maybe through 20/21?) there are a lot of them that aren't officially up yet!
> 
> Thanks for the idea about propping the basket up- I like that a lot!!


Thanks for the direction, how I missed these I have no idea, maybe I didn't go that far back I thought I had kept up with this thread pretty well but it may have gotten away from me lol checking em all out again now. thanks GoS for posting and pipresident for showing me the way


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Where are the links to the still hidden GR halloween items?*



disembodiedvoice said:


> Thanks for the direction, how I missed these I have no idea, maybe I didn't go that far back I thought I had kept up with this thread pretty well but it may have gotten away from me lol checking em all out again now. thanks GoS for posting and pipresident for showing me the way



This thread even after a few days can get away from you it's true! For anyone who is coming to the end of the thread first, here's another HF recap of the "secret" links to their catalog items that HAVEN'T all been put on Halloween Haven yet. Some you can order now, others not. Not all have complete photos and some without prices still. But at least you can start forming a Wish List . The scavenger hunt officially began on Page 18 of this thread.


Kenneth posted these 2 videos--Vlad and the Typewriter (on page 18 of this thread):
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146734-grandin-road-2016-a-18.html#post1850559

I posted these 3 groupings (on page 19 of this thread #182, 184, 185):
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146734-grandin-road-2016-a-19.html#post1850576
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146734-grandin-road-2016-a-19.html#post1850589
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146734-grandin-road-2016-a-19.html#post1850591

and CzarinaKatarina posted these 2 groupings (on Page 20 of this thread #192 and 193 right below it):
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146734-grandin-road-2016-a-20.html#post1850619

So far that's all we know but surely there will be more coming on line in the next few weeks. GR made some mention of hundreds of items as I recall and this just must be the early tip of the iceberg and like in years past some of this stuff will probably sell out rather quickly and not be replenished before halloween.


GR Sales -- There have been 2 different discounted offers this week already listed in the thread, so keep following here closely if you have your eye on something so you don't miss an expiration date and can save yourself some money when ordering.


----------



## revengemaiden

Anyone notice the Animated Writing Spellbook? I am intrigued and it isn't too bad at $35, but I don't know if the effect will be cheesy. Besides, I've already purchased the Haunted Typewriter and the Octopus Candelsticks, so my funds are limited...until payday.















http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905505


----------



## revengemaiden

Just noticed the creepy hands. Might be good for the buffet table at a Zombie Halloween party...









http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905506


----------



## halloween71

Love the book and the hands


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

The first time I clicked on the Paper Butterflies Wreath, I didn't see a photo. My kids & I garden for butterflies & we have raised Monarch & Swallowtail caterpillars to the chrysalis stage, then released the butterflies as they emerge. We're all big fans of butterflies and I have a good amount of garden art with butterflies on it, so I was interested to see this. 

http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905575

I like the slight orange tint and the death's head skulls that are somewhat subtly printed on the wings. I actually wish they'd sell some of these butterflies on a wire, like a small bouquet, or that they'd sell some under framed glass like an insect collection. The wreath is great but not sure I have the wall space to devote to it. However on a headband or under glass would be an awesome addition to my curiousities display!


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

revengemaiden said:


> Anyone notice the Animated Writing Spellbook? I am intrigued and it isn't too bad at $35, but I don't know if the effect will be cheesy. Besides, I've already purchased the Haunted Typewriter and the Octopus Candelsticks, so my funds are limited...until payday.


I imagine it'll be similar to the Ghost Writing Book sold by Spirt last year, but the audio might be different.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just ordered a set of three window crasher ghosts and two of the large faux hay bales. (The real ones trigger my wife's allergies. We also had a lot of mold growth a few years back when we last used a real hay bale. I'd rather not deal with that mess again. *shrug*)

And the best part, I basically Jedi mind-tricked my wife into thinking that it was _her_ idea to look at the Grandin Road website this afternoon. Heh.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have bad allergies to hay as well. Had to jump off a hay wagon ride one year and walk back to the store portion of an apple picking farm because my sinuses went crazy. BTW hay is actually food for animals, where as straw has been dried and cleaned. Please post when you receive yours as I'd like to hear how you like the faux bales Saruman of Many Colours. Have held off buying any so far but they'd be nice with pumpkins outside.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Guess who finally arrived at the end of the day?! Skully!!! Consider him my first Halloween prop of this season. He said he had a harrowing trip being packed away in a box all that time. And no one fed him. As you can tell he's still reeling from the tight confinement and darkness. The Horror!










I like him. OK I heart him! He looks like he needs some lovin' and a good home. I think he looks better in person.

I took a photo of his underside and noticed while he normally would sit on the ground or a flat surface he looks like you could insert a pole in him to give him some height. Never thought to check the underside of Larry and Henry. Hilda, is that what you did for your zombie guy that was in a chair photo? Also recall your Skully took on culinary duties and grew to full height. As I mentioned a while back I plan to use the zombie brothers as passengers in our cars on halloween night so if I can adjust him that way that would be great and not take up much space.










Before I forget the box labeling said it was shipped from a vendor # to Cinmar LLC (Grandinroad/Frontgate/etc umbrella company) in Carson, Calif. My UPS tracking info said it shipped to me out of Phoenix.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Guess who finally arrived at the end of the day?! Skully!!! Consider him my first Halloween prop of this season. He said he had a harrowing trip being packed away in a box all that time. And no one fed him. As you can tell he's still reeling from the tight confinement and darkness. The Horror!
> 
> I like him. OK I heart him! He looks like he needs some lovin' and a good home. I think he looks better in person.
> 
> I took a photo of his underside and noticed while he normally would sit on the ground or a flat surface he looks like you could insert a pole in him to give him some height. Never thought to check the underside of Larry and Henry. Hilda, is that what you did for your zombie guy that was in a chair photo? Also recall your Skully took on culinary duties and grew to full height. As I mentioned a while back I plan to use the zombie brothers as passengers in our cars on halloween night so if I can adjust him that way that would be great and not take up much space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I LOVE HIM!!! 

Yes. I do a little bit of whittling away on it. Then you can set it down into a piece of 1 inch pvc pipe. OR over a piece of 1/2 inch cpvc pipe. (I have to check now.) But basically I just set them down. I did that for all three of the GR groundbreakers. 

Larry










Henry










Chef Skully










I just today finished a beating heart bride from one of these types of props from Victorian Trading. I think she was called Volatile Violet.

Before.










After. All I really used was the head and the arm wires. There were no hands. I built her a new frame, and redressed and repainted her face.


----------



## Hilda

disembodiedvoice said:


> I like these plates too, I think I like the fact they aren't perfectly round, the edges are wonky. there is a platter to match 59 bucks
> 
> View attachment 281463


I did not see those plates. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## punkineater

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'll be anxiously awaiting this package but being on the West coast someone closer to their warehouse will probably get theirs first.
> 
> Today's Free Shipping on all halloween ON their site right now. Some of it is a few of the new pieces. Figured I saved the equivalent of 12% of the price of the typewriter. My shipping was $16 I think. And like you I thought it might be priced at $90 or there about. Really shocked it was that much more. Only way I could justify it was nixing the eyeballs and statute I was going to get. As it is hubby thinks I have enough halloween. I did read the description it was resin and metal and substantial. Hope I'm delighted with it. Thought I might regret getting it over the other 2 items but the decision is sitting well.
> 
> Hey glad you mentioned Poe. I bought the HG bust of him what last year or year before so that's a great idea using them both although was the typewriter in his timeframe? Kind of pictured him with pen and quill. But definitely both are related to novel writing.
> 
> I wonder if you can remove the paper in the typewriter. I could see printing out some other message or clue ending with Help several times. Great source for a murder mystery party where one of the clues is in the typewritten page.


Oh duh! You're right! He was early 1800's, typewriter's were latter part of 1800's Dang!!! Well, here's hoping none of my guests will notice...more drinking, people!!!


----------



## pipresidente

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Guess who finally arrived at the end of the day?! Skully!!! Consider him my first Halloween prop of this season. He said he had a harrowing trip being packed away in a box all that time. And no one fed him. As you can tell he's still reeling from the tight confinement and darkness. The Horror!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like him. OK I heart him! He looks like he needs some lovin' and a good home. I think he looks better in person.
> 
> I took a photo of his underside and noticed while he normally would sit on the ground or a flat surface he looks like you could insert a pole in him to give him some height. Never thought to check the underside of Larry and Henry. Hilda, is that what you did for your zombie guy that was in a chair photo? Also recall your Skully took on culinary duties and grew to full height. As I mentioned a while back I plan to use the zombie brothers as passengers in our cars on halloween night so if I can adjust him that way that would be great and not take up much space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before I forget the box labeling said it was shipped from a vendor # to Cinmar LLC (Grandinroad/Frontgate/etc umbrella company) in Carson, Calif. My UPS tracking info said it shipped to me out of Phoenix.


I want skully now!!!


----------



## Famous Pumpkin

Hilda said:


> I LOVE HIM!!!
> 
> Yes. I do a little bit of whittling away on it. Then you can set it down into a piece of 1 inch pvc pipe. OR over a piece of 1/2 inch cpvc pipe. (I have to check now.) But basically I just set them down. I did that for all three of the GR groundbreakers.
> 
> Larry
> 
> View attachment 281575
> 
> 
> 
> Henry
> 
> View attachment 281576
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Skully
> 
> View attachment 281577
> 
> 
> 
> I just today finished a beating heart bride from one of these types of props from Victorian Trading. I think she was called Volatile Violet.
> 
> Before.
> 
> View attachment 281581
> 
> 
> 
> After. All I really used was the head and the arm wires. There were no hands. I built her a new frame, and redressed and repainted her face.
> 
> View attachment 281579


These are AMAZING! Great job!


----------



## Cloe

Great job with the bride, Hilda. I'm liking Skully, Ghost Of Spookie. I think I actually like the looks of him more than Larry. He makes a great chef too. I actually got Henry yesterday and he was delivered by UPS. I had a large food order for my son who has a metabolic disorder delivered so guess they just delivered it themselves instead of dropping it at the PO. I'm pretty happy with the looks of him.


----------



## revengemaiden

Hilda said:


> I just today finished a beating heart bride from one of these types of props from Victorian Trading. I think she was called Volatile Violet.
> 
> Before and After. All I really used was the head and the arm wires. There were no hands. I built her a new frame, and redressed and repainted her face.
> 
> View attachment 281581
> View attachment 281579



Hilda, what fantastic work! I need her for my Haunted Mansion Halloween!


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hilda, I love your bride. Do you have any pictures of her new face? she looks like she got a new dress too. great job !! and I really like Henry. I bought Larry last year but have always liked Henry best but have resisted because he reminds me of someone's grandpa but I think I might get him this year. My big question is how did you get him attached to that walker? he''s so stinkin cute.


----------



## pipresidente

Do Larry and the others move and make sound without sensing movement or sound? I would like to put these in the back of my graveyard but if they are in the back and they require motion or sound activation, they may not move. I see someone asked the sound question on the site and GR said sound activated- I just want to make sure they will light up and move on their own. Thanks!!


----------



## 22606

pipresidente said:


> Do Larry and the others move and make sound without sensing movement or sound?


You will have to ask one of the moderators how the head honcho operates


----------



## HexMe

The typewriter is the stand-out prop for me this year. It's a little curious that the H-E-L-P keys pop up rather than depress but I'll buy it anyway. FYI - I got a note when I was on the website that the typewriter has limited numbers so BUY NOW, essentially. Is this just a tactic GR employs or is it legit? It's a cool prop, but it's also very expensive, I can't imagine it's almost sold out yet. Thoughts?


----------



## ooojen

I got Larry's doppelganger at Target last year for $25. It would be great if they'd come up with one or two of the others!

The skull plates were mentioned above. I love those too, but unfortunately for me, they're just appetizer-sized plates. I really want more dinner plates, but they're difficult to find, especially at a reasonable price. Waiting impatiently for Home Goods...

Yeah, that "limited quantity" thing shows up pretty regularly. I put the oak leaf bowl in my cart to see whether I'd get the discount du jour (nope) and I got the message, too.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

We have Larry & we love him! I'm trying to remember without him in front of me, but I think he only activates if he is touched or hears a noise. Hmm...

Sorry the photo is sideways, but my DH puts him in the car early in October. Our neighbors love that! When my DD was very small, Larry was the scariest decoration we had, so we would sit him on our couch in our front room & each day we'd say "Good Morning, Larry the Zombie!" and we'd tell DD that Larry was scary to look at but what he really likes to do is listen to music & dance. LOL! 

Gradually our kids warmed up to Larry (same routine with our son), and now they adore him at ages 4 & 2! My DH scared the pee out of my Mom one afternoon when she visited because he & the kids put Larry in the shower stall in our guest bathroom, and when my Mom went in there, Larry turned on and she saw him peeking out of the shower door. My kids like to say "Nana, remember that time Larry scared you?". 
He's part of our Halloween family for sure!










BTW, Hilda - I love your chef scene so much! Every time I see a photo of that setup, I want to do something like that! I have a tiny kitchen though, and our dining room gets packed at Halloween since we put out a buffet. He's just so perfect as a chef!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jenn&MattFromPA, I love your photo and story behind your Larry. I was thinking of using my guys inside the car with the windows rolled up (to prevent mischief). Not sure if kids would play with them or not. Did you ever have any issues? 

I know I can get to 2 of my guys and will take them out later today and see how they are sensored, motion or sound. GR doesn't think to post this on any of the guys and as you can tell from my Skully's delivery box it was just a plain brown shipping box unlike store display boxes that would have that info usually printed on it.

I think _EVERYONE_ Loves Hilda's Chef Skully. I find it hard to think of him in any other employment now! I have a chef's jacket and hat I could use on mine although I love what Hilda did with the bloody jacket front and don't think I feel I could sacrifice my chef's jacket for it. Would be great if I could find one cheap at Goodwill or such. Could have food stains on it and it wouldn't matter LOL. Also love how Hilda played with her food .


----------



## printersdevil

revengemaiden said:


> Anyone notice the Animated Writing Spellbook? I am intrigued and it isn't too bad at $35, but I don't know if the effect will be cheesy. Besides, I've already purchased the Haunted Typewriter and the Octopus Candelsticks, so my funds are limited...until payday.
> 
> View attachment 281500
> View attachment 281501
> 
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905505


THis looks a lot like one I saw at Spirit last year. It was pretty good with the right lighting. I have a different one from Grandin that I picked up for half price a couple of years ago. For some reason I always forget it and it hasn't been used. I have two. lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

HexMe said:


> The typewriter is the stand-out prop for me this year. It's a little curious that the H-E-L-P keys pop up rather than depress but I'll buy it anyway. FYI - I got a note when I was on the website that the typewriter has limited numbers so BUY NOW, essentially. Is this just a tactic GR employs or is it legit? It's a cool prop, but it's also very expensive, I can't imagine it's almost sold out yet. Thoughts?



I've gotten that message in the past on things and think I also did when I went to order my typewriter. Out of everything I've seen so far it was the one prop I really liked so just went ahead and just ordered it. Since it is on the more expensive side I wondered if they made/ordered fewer of them to test the waters on prop desirability and price. So hard to know either way. When my Skully showed up yesterday, I noticed on the label that was on the box that it said "Item Description, Groundbreaker Zombie Skully, Qty 1, Carton 1065 of 1653." Ordered him back in May. Curious to see if the typewriter box has similar info on it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Pulled out my Larry who I bought maybe in 2010 from a Spirit or Halloween City I think. He was 39.99 when I bought him and was part of The Gothic Collection. I bought my Skully from GR just in May on a 10% and Free Ship Offer and he ran 41.65 then so comparable (saw online that Menards had him in 2014 for 44.99 and some people posted that Target had him in 2015 for $25 which others said no one else had him that low). I kept the tags (©2010) for Larry which unfortunately didn't indicate his sensor type. In the GR box for Skully only a small piece of paper was enclosed that discussed the battery requirements. I guess I'll have to put batteries in Larry to check him out. He (and I will assume Henry and Skully too) is made by Sunstar Industries. Sunstar is a wholesaler and has no real accessible website for the public. 

I did find Larry listed on Home Depots site: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sunstar-...dbreaker-Zombie-with-Lights-SS82453/204439824. Their description says "Features: Light, sound, motion detecting". Now all of these have light up eyes and turn their heads while moaning with some twinkling kind of music playing in the background. So does "light and sound" mean he does those features and it's just motion detecting or will lights and sounds also trigger him? Unclear to me. I do not understand why all companies can't list what kind of sensor the prop employs. So many people who buy them and don't understand about the different kind of sensors will get frustrated when they don't trigger and then conclude they don't work well.

My Larry does have a Try Me on him which I'm not sure if GR's does. GR's zombies ship with batteries and there should be a pull tab but if you are not using them right away you should take out the batteries so they don't leak.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well played with GR Skully some after pulling the battery tab. He was activated by a loud noise or snap of my fingers done in front of him but he also seemed to be activated when I touched him occasionally. But I didn't see any Try Me button. So think it's sound sensored. I flashed a light at him and got no response and also didn't notice any sensor "hole" on his head anywhere. I didn't try to remove his clothes to see if one was hidden on his body somewhere. Curious what others determine with their props. Don't really have the time to explore further today.


----------



## DandyBrit

I would hope you didn't try removing his clothes - he may be shy!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL at that age and decomp there's not much to see!


----------



## pipresidente

Thanks everyone! I'll get Larry on 25% off and we will see how it goes!!


----------



## Hilda

Thank you all so much!! You are very kind.
I think this is my new thing. I keep buying these types of head and hands props and just dressing them up a bit. I make a pvc frame attached to a round wood base. Use empty milk jugs for body, and recycle soda bottles for legs, pool noodles on the arms. Then redress them. Just a bit of fun to make the characters fit into the theme.

The Grandin Road full standing props are very nice and don't need to be altered. I absolutely ADORE Venetian Victoria.









Also, Valentina (is that her name?) The stand is steady, and the material is full enough on the GR props.















However the standing props from some other places are not sufficient.

I got 'standing old man' prop from Walmart on sale a few years ago. He actually had no body inside at all. Just a string with foam fake shoes hanging down. So I created the pvc body and repurposed an old marching band uniform I bought for $20 from a local high school to make our Bellhop.










This witch prop was OK on her own. However, I wanted a parlor maid for our inn. So I made the pvc frame and redressed her in a store bought costume. I am currently giving her a little more of an upgrade.










Now the bride. I used the head, and the wire arms. She did not have hands, so I actually stole the skeleton hands from the Peeping Tom prop. He is going to be reused to make a groom next. I lightly sprayed the face a light blue. Then dry brushed the lips and around the eyes. The original prop did not even really have a dress. From the waist down... it was just wispy cheap material. I think it was supposed to be pulled out like she is a ghost? It did not even pretend to be like a wedding dress. So I did find a perfect used wedding dress for that haunted mansion feel. I really lucked out on that.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Jenn&MattFromPA, I love your photo and story behind your Larry. I was thinking of using my guys inside the car with the windows rolled up (to prevent mischief). Not sure if kids would play with them or not. Did you ever have any issues?


No issues for us, at least so far. DH won't leave the window down or doors unlocked unless we are outside too, so people have to kind of be looking in order to see Larry in the car. Funny enough - people do see him! An across-the-street neighbor of ours told us that some other people in the neighborhood (who we do not know) will look for Larry in the car each year, and a casual neighbor friend of mine posted a cellphone photo of Larry that she took on her FB page with the caption "Our neighbors are crazy about Halloween".  Yep, that's us!

One year we parked our Jeep horizontally across our driveway to try to direct people up the pathway we had made up our front yard to our door. We kept Larry in the driver's seat then & left the window down. He didn't activate as much as we wanted since he needed noise, but people did check him out there, and our DD kept setting him off by touching his hand. 

I kind of want to get him a shirt with LARRY stitched on the pocket or something.


----------



## punkineater

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> We have Larry & we love him! I'm trying to remember without him in front of me, but I think he only activates if he is touched or hears a noise. Hmm...
> 
> Sorry the photo is sideways, but my DH puts him in the car early in October. Our neighbors love that! When my DD was very small, Larry was the scariest decoration we had, so we would sit him on our couch in our front room & each day we'd say "Good Morning, Larry the Zombie!" and we'd tell DD that Larry was scary to look at but what he really likes to do is listen to music & dance. LOL!
> 
> Gradually our kids warmed up to Larry (same routine with our son), and now they adore him at ages 4 & 2! My DH scared the pee out of my Mom one afternoon when she visited because he & the kids put Larry in the shower stall in our guest bathroom, and when my Mom went in there, Larry turned on and she saw him peeking out of the shower door. My kids like to say "Nana, remember that time Larry scared you?".
> He's part of our Halloween family for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Hilda - I love your chef scene so much! Every time I see a photo of that setup, I want to do something like that! I have a tiny kitchen though, and our dining room gets packed at Halloween since we put out a buffet. He's just so perfect as a chef!


Seriously, I laughed out loud when I saw this!!!! Love it! Hubby would say it looks like me when I'm driving. 

I have Larry, but didn't have the time to DO anything with him last year. Wanted to steal Hilda's idea of having him sit next to guests, photo op style. Would be fun to just cruise around with the windows down in my truck, Larry looking over all peaceful like...


----------



## punkineater

Hilda, ALL of your people makeovers are genius! Can't use enough adjectives to describe how much I loooove each and every one of them


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Hilda, I love the detail of the bluish face! What a great way to make her more noticeable - and more creepy - under that veil! You clearly have a knack for figures!


----------



## ooojen

It looks like there are a few more pictures up than there were last time I looked. I think this will be the last time I fight my way through the numbers, though. I'll wait for the debut. Hope it's soon.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Hilda, your bellhop is f***in AWESOME!

I am so struggling NOT to buy the typewriter...i realllly am.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks folks! I didn't mean to half-hijack on the thread by including the other props. However, I did want to show off what I did with the GR groundbreakers.

I think I missed answering above, about how I got Henry on the walker. I abandoned his short metal stand, and used a piece of 1/2 inch pvc attached to a piece of wood. The wood goes from bar to bar across the walker. The shirt hides the wood. The hands are just positioned on the handles. Not secured. People get a big kick out of him. 
"Oh look. It's a WALKER". Walking Dead humor


----------



## pipresidente

Kenneth said:


> http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905528
> 
> OKAY...I NEED THIS HOCUS POCUS NEON SIGN IN MY LIFE STAT. IT WILL COME HOME WITH ME.


Kenneth I was able to order this using the 25% off even though it isn't a published item! Good luck!


----------



## Kenneth

pipresidente said:


> Kenneth I was able to order this using the 25% off even though it isn't a published item! Good luck!


hmmm I just tried and was unable to order it with the promotion. :-/

edit: Nevermind, I was entering the code incorrectly


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

Those figures are really impressive. Great job!
(By the way, her name's Victoria.)


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda, I love the way you have created unique life-sized characters out of parts or groundbreaker props. What a brilliant way to add more large props to your line-up without spending more money. And they look different from anyone else's. My favorites are the witch-turned-housekeeper, the zombie-turned-chef, the old man-turned-bellhop, and of course, the walker. I must say, though, your new bride is stunning.

Jenn&Matt, your Larry stories are hilarious. He does need that shirt!


----------



## booswife02

I've truly lost my mind. I just ordered Zaltana the fortune teller and have never even seen a pic of her.


----------



## booswife02

FascinatinatedFright said:


> I imagine it'll be similar to the Ghost Writing Book sold by Spirt last year, but the audio might be different.


I got the writing book from spirit and I love it. The Grandin road one looks much better.


----------



## ooojen

booswife02 said:


> I've truly lost my mind. I just ordered Zaltana the fortune teller and have never even seen a pic of her.


Haha! We might get our first sneak peek of Zaltana from you, then! I hope she's great!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

booswife02 said:


> I've truly lost my mind. I just ordered Zaltana the fortune teller and have never even seen a pic of her.



Love that you live on the wild side! I've been dying to know what she looks like. If they post a photo soon before she ships you could always cancel I guess. I have the OT Madame Misery and don't need another fortune teller but still love seeing what comes out.


----------



## A Little Odd

I am anxiously awaiting photos and video of Zaltana! My DH also agreed Venetian Victoria is a "need", not a "want". I knew I did well picking him 24 years ago!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

booswife02 said:


> I've truly lost my mind. I just ordered Zaltana the fortune teller and have never even seen a pic of her.


Oh My Gosh! I was gonna do the same thing. I just looked her up again... AND they have photos posted now!!!! So exciting! 
I like the signs behind her for a complete setup. I think the complete set with my other Gitana Gypsy fortune teller will make for a really fun theme room.

"Madame Zaltana" Halloween Wall Art - $55 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-...ewriter/905574

"Dead and Breakfast" Halloween Wall Art - $55 - http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-...ewriter/905573

I wonder if they are gonna sell that Crystal Ball in the last scene. I see a lot of the stuff in the scene that can be purchased. I will keep my fingers crossed. I *LOVE* it!  No video yet 

Animated Zaltana Fortune Teller, 199.00 http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905492


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I checked a few hours ago and no pic then. Thanks FunnyFreckledFrog! I don't get the head scarf or whatever they have at the top of her head (and would modify or cover that up), but like the veil and her outfit. LOVE LOVE her hands and pointed finger and the tarrot card layout. Hope they will put up a video of her otherwise counting on you guys to do a video. I think I like her look the best of all of the fortune tellers I've seen. I love OT's Madame Misery but she's very beautiful and not creepy. Zaltana is definitely creepy!

Oh and that sign behind her _is_ great!

BTW before you posted I checked out YouTube for Grandinroad videos and only the 2 of the typewriter and Vlad.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

Zaltana looks promising, though she's much better behind a table. I'm expected only mouth movement and LED eyes, but she looks nice.
I like the witch moon wreath (since I've combined the two ideas before), but I feel no need to have it.


----------



## Hallow-art

She really looks amazing, love the detail!!


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I checked a few hours ago and no pic then. Thanks FunnyFreckledFrog! I don't get the head scarf or whatever they have at the top of her head (and would modify or cover that up), but like the veil and her outfit. LOVE LOVE her hands and pointed finger and the tarrot card layout. Hope they will put up a video of her otherwise counting on you guys to do a video. I think I like her look the best of all of the fortune tellers I've seen. I love OT's Madame Misery but she's very beautiful and not creepy. Zaltana is definitely creepy!
> Oh and that sign behind her _is_ great!
> BTW before you posted I checked out YouTube for Grandinroad videos and only the 2 of the typewriter and Vlad.


I googled looking for a video, too. I found out Madame Zaltana shares her name with a porn star. Well, whatdaya know?
I love the hands and pointing finger, too (I'm referring to the Grandin Road Zaltana...didn't watch any other videos.)


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ooojen said:


> I googled looking for a video, too. I found out Madame Zaltana shares her name with a porn star. Well, whatdaya know?
> I love the hands and pointing finger, too (I'm referring to the Grandin Road Zaltana...didn't watch any other videos.)



LOL. She looks a bit old to be doing the pole dance! But I bet Larry, Henry and Skully would find her appealing.

BTW she's still not showing up if you search for her directly on GR's site.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm not sure what happened to the links above to the wall art shown with Madame Zaltana (it returns an error code for me) so thought I would repost them.

Dead and Breakfast Wall Art http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905573

Madame Zaltana Wall Art http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905574


Both are suppose to ship 7/25. Items are not officially on the website yet so these are the only links so far.


Seeing more photos being posted when checking the hidden links. I kind of like this item called Hand Rocky Groundbreaker for it's simplicity. There's a variation of it called Arm Rocky Groundbreak where more of an arm is shown.










http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905568 . Arm version: http://www.grandinroad.com/animated-haunted-typewriter/905567


----------



## ooojen

I like those groundbreakers, too. I was kind of thinking I need something that matches our local soil and rock types, though.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Love Zaltana ! I was afraid that I might. Also love the sign. I think I am going to break my vow of celibacy ( I was swearing off buying new props this year) Oh well, I'm weak.


----------



## Hilda

I need to stay off this thread. I just ordered the Dead & Breakfast sign. 
Ugh. I promised myself I would WAIT until everything was up. Then that flashing 'limited quantities' things got me.
SUCKER!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## revengemaiden

Hilda said:


> I need to stay off this thread....
> Ugh. I promised myself I would WAIT until everything was up. Then that flashing 'limited quantities' things got me.
> SUCKER!!!!! hahahahaha


I totally agree!


----------



## Velvet Vampire

It looks like Grandin Road has uploaded all of the hidden items onto the site. Not seeing any links to videos, and I don't think there are any items, so far, that had not already been found. Maybe there will be more items added Thurs? I'm surprised to see no new tombstones so far.


----------



## A Little Odd

disembodiedvoice said:


> Love Zaltana ! I was afraid that I might. Also love the sign. I think I am going to break my vow of celibacy ( I was swearing off buying new props this year) Oh well, I'm weak.


I am right there with you!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## pipresidente

There's a lot of stuff now under "newest additions" that wasn't showing up before. They must have gotten sick of us buying things hahaha.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Trying to rationalize needing 2 fortune tellers. LOL. I already have OT's Madame Misery but dang I like GR's Madame Zaltana. Love that her hand moves over the cards. So I suppose Zaltana could be the one who does the readings and maybe Misery could be her daughter? She could either be standing outside the tent looking for new marks, er customers, or maybe she could just be standing behind her in the tent. Does that work in a scene for you guys? Any other ideas? One thing I don't want to do is use them competing with each other like one for tarrot cards and the other for spirit ball or seance. Think it would be too much.

Here they are side by side.


----------



## Paint It Black

You could just "trade up" if you like the GR fortune teller better. And sell the other prop. Having said that, they are very different from each other. The OTC one could easily be the daughter.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OH NO! I love Misery and can't see parting with her. That's the trouble with my props I generally buy props I love and then don't want to part with them at all.


----------



## Hallow-art

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Trying to rationalize needing 2 fortune tellers. LOL. I already have OT's Madame Misery but dang I like GR's Madame Zaltana. Love that her hand moves over the cards. So I suppose Zaltana could be the one who does the readings and maybe Misery could be her daughter? She could either be standing outside the tent looking for new marks, er customers, or maybe she could just be standing behind her in the tent. Any other ideas?
> 
> Here they are side by side.


Oh Man I love both of them way too much lol They could almost pass for the same person, young Zaltana and old Zaltana. Would be awesome to do a story based around her, maybe she could be like the Wicked Queen but instead of using a mirror she could use a crystal ball. I think you could do alot with both of them


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OH NO! I love Misery and can't see parting with her. That's the trouble with my props I generally buy props I love and then don't want to part with them at all.


"I love Misery" LOLOL 

I am the same way with my props, GOS. I probably wouldn't listen to my own reasoning.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Yeah GoS don't get rid of Misery ( unless you send her to me , then it's ok) I love both of them and think Misery could def be her daughter. I think it was Punkineater who did a scene with Misery and an old fortune teller at the table and misery standing beside it. I feel more than certain you could think up something. So I vote yes ! get zaltana too.


----------



## punkineater

LoL, "I love Misery"! 

Yes what disembodiedvoice said, we had Misery with her mother, Madame Feldman. I vote yes on Zaltana too! So much you can do with these standing props. I gave Misery a makeover, false eyelashes, new earrings & necklace, a shawl...maybe changed her head scarf but I can't remember...anyway, very versatile! The 2014 pic shows Madame Feldman better, she's a cheap ebay mask on a latex skeleton body, draped with a shawl. Easy peasy.

2014 pic http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...e-w-flying-cards-beginning-come-together.html

2015 pic


----------



## RCIAG

Wow, those tentacle candlesticks are $80! Should I hold out until Thursday?

Does Misery talk?


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Trying to rationalize needing 2 fortune tellers. LOL. I already have OT's Madame Misery but dang I like GR's Madame Zaltana. Love that her hand moves over the cards. So I suppose Zaltana could be the one who does the readings and maybe Misery could be her daughter? She could either be standing outside the tent looking for new marks, er customers, or maybe she could just be standing behind her in the tent. Does that work in a scene for you guys? Any other ideas? One thing I don't want to do is use them competing with each other like one for tarrot cards and the other for spirit ball or seance. Think it would be too much.
> 
> Here they are side by side.


I could have wrote this post too. I also have Madame Misery and am trying to talk myself out of her but it's so hard. I did already order the typewriter but I really like her. I was trying to refrain from any animated figures this year due to them always breaking and running out of space and trying to keep my spending reasonable! Oh this is a tough one. Is Thursday pay day RCAIG or are they offering a new coupon? I have the free ship one from my order but she's still so pricey! I need intervention.


----------



## ooojen

Punkineater--- "Madam Feldman" <3


----------



## DandyBrit

I made the mistake of going on the Grandin Road site - they now ship to the UK.

Oh No - can I resist?


----------



## icemanfred

I like the animated typewriter, The moving keys are a nice touch.
but $150 still seems a bit too much. 

I dont normally shop from them .
what type of discounts do they offer?


----------



## im the goddess

printersdevil said:


> THis looks a lot like one I saw at Spirit last year. It was pretty good with the right lighting. I have a different one from Grandin that I picked up for half price a couple of years ago. For some reason I always forget it and it hasn't been used. I have two. lol


Do you have a video. They haven't posted one yet


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

icemanfred said:


> I like the animated typewriter, The moving keys are a nice touch.
> but $150 still seems a bit too much.
> 
> I dont normally shop from them .
> what type of discounts do they offer?


I think everyone was surprised by the price of the typewriter. Their discounts can be anything from 10 to 25% during the season generally, I've made use of a 30% on occasion and they even have maybe one or two 50% off of _select_ items before Halloween but those are more rare. There are also occasionally Free Shipping offers which can be done alone or in combo with a percentage off. Depending on the item and where you live from the warehouse it can be just as good or better than some of the percentage off discounts. The combo discount and free shipping can save you a lot. They just had a 25% off discount last week. oh, and sometimes the offers last over a weekend, sometimes just one day and there are a few times when they are like 12-hour deals. Really need to be checking the website and here for best heads up. You can also sign up for their mailing list. 

Sometimes I think the offers pertain to one item, other times to your order if I recall correctly. Some of their shipping offers are good for sitewide purchase other times maybe just to a category, like Outdoor Summer or Halloween. I used a free ship on Early Halloween when I ordered my typewriter. The offer was basically a 12% discount if I recall correctly. The next day the 25% offer went up. You can cancel an order if it hasn't shipped but they don't make adjustments otherwise like some stores might.

One of the important considerations is do you wait for an offer or a even better offer and chance getting it _before_ the item sells out? We've all seen some of these early items sell out and then not get replenished at all before Halloween or worse never come back into GR (Lady in Black I think was sold just one year). They do have good sales right before Halloween which can be iffy getting the items to you standard shipping before halloween. Lucked out on some items and not on others that arrived a few days after. My werewolf son showed up Halloween day, his Dad two days after. Kind had hoped to use them together that year.

Best advice I'd give is when it's an offer you can live with jump in. It's kind of like do you buy your cellphone now or wait for the next model with unknown features whenever that will be LOL.


----------



## RCIAG

Cloe said:


> I Oh this is a tough one. Is Thursday pay day RCAIG or are they offering a new coupon?.


I thought that was the opening of Halloween Haven, isn't it?

Nope, it's not. Looks like according to their little "trailer" that "Entranced" is showing up early August.

I may wait anyway. I like the but don't LOVE them $80 worth of love, & even though I could use them all year I know I won't.


----------



## ooojen

(As implied) You can get a "sneak peek" at 'Entranced' now. Looks very cool, imo-- more like their videos in the "old days".


----------



## Kelloween

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Trying to rationalize needing 2 fortune tellers. LOL. I already have OT's Madame Misery but dang I like GR's Madame Zaltana. Love that her hand moves over the cards. So I suppose Zaltana could be the one who does the readings and maybe Misery could be her daughter? She could either be standing outside the tent looking for new marks, er customers, or maybe she could just be standing behind her in the tent. Does that work in a scene for you guys? Any other ideas? One thing I don't want to do is use them competing with each other like one for tarrot cards and the other for spirit ball or seance. Think it would be too much.
> 
> Here they are side by side.


LOL, We were discussing them together, I added her in the background


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looking Good! Thanks for doing that Kelloween. Very nice job incorporating Misery into the GR scene. Impressed. I'm going to order her unless she gets sold out before I get a chance. The question for me will be when and what offer do I go with. I'm not going to use her this year so it complicates my decision a bit. I figure my fortune teller area will be a small tent set up so either they are postioned closely together or Misery goes outside the tent. 

Before I forget, Grandinroad has FREE shipping today. Info is posted on the website on the home page. FALLPREVIEW16 (expires TONIGHT, 7/13 11:59pm EDT).

Someone asked about whether Misery had an audio track. Answer is no. Her eyes light up. Reflected in her $79 price compared to Zaltana who moves her hand and has several phrases in addition to the eyes lighting and jaw moving when she speaks.


----------



## Cloe

Noticed that they now have a trailer up for their video Entranced.
http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven?storeId=11103&langId=-1&catalogId=11103


----------



## RCIAG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Someone asked about whether Misery had an audio track. Answer is no. Her eyes light up. Reflected in her $79 price compared to Zaltana who moves her hand and has several phrases in addition to the eyes lighting and jaw moving when she speaks.


Well that justifies her price then. 

I swear they JUST put new stuff up on the site because this witch mask wasn't there just a few hours ago.










These hands weren't either.










I like this mantel scarf & it's not ridonkulously priced!


----------



## punkineater

Cloe said:


> Noticed that they now have a trailer up for their video Entranced.
> http://www.grandinroad.com/halloween-haven?storeId=11103&langId=-1&catalogId=11103


Beautiful video~thanks for posting, Cloe!!! 
Reminds me of the Roger's Gardens setups in So Cal. Dreamy, magical, perfectly staged.


----------



## RCIAG

It almost seems like they're making up for some cheap choices in the past by offering the $1,000+ figures. Because last year that Mad Hatter thing I got & returned shouldn't have been sold outside a dollar store. That thing was worth $10-$15 at best. Heck, the base was the best thing about it & that probably made up most of the cost of it.

I don't think they ever posted my review of that piece or the mummy last year & I wrote a glowing review of the mummy.


----------



## Hilda

OHHHHHHHH That teaser is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## A Little Odd

Zaltana video up
https://youtu.be/EUUwj1wZKLI

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just checked the Zaltana video out and basically like it. Not the dumb sayings these props frequently get stuck with. Her's are actually quite long too. 

So playing pro and con here, the only real possible con for me depends on the answer to "when she's triggered does she do a routine and stop speaking with a time delay before being retriggered or does she keep going on?" Watching all 5 scenarios had me wanting to grab her arm and stop it. Other than that I'm pretty much still on board for adding her to my carnival theme. She is on/off or sound/motion sensored, and has a volume control! Those a big pros for me along with AC plug.

Here's the GR description of what she says:


Eyes glow white, mouth moves, and she speaks five haunting phrases 
"Let me cast my seeing eye into the foggy mists of your future! Ah very interesting. Here I see the promise of love in your future, and here it shows the chance of fortune... but alas you are to have only bad luck. Five dollars, please." 
"The cards have been dealt, guided by the great beyond... this says you could have everything your heart desires – a loving family, wealth, and health... but alas you are a fool and are your own worst enemy. You shall have none of it, poor thing." 
"Ahhh, so you want to look into your future? Be careful what you wish for. While I see the promise of great fortune and wealth dancing around you, there is one particular trait that stands out above the rest... bad luck."
"I tell the fortune for those who seek it. I have been lucky enough to portend fame! Wealth! Happiness... to most. In your case though, it appears a cloud of bad luck is headed your way. Better settle your affairs, sweetie!" 
"Ahh very interesting; here I see the promise of love in your future, and HERE it shows the chance of fortune! But alas, you are to have neither – only the worst of luck. Too bad."


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

Oh, I like Zaltana! It's nice that she's actually sort of a good person. She's not sadistic, she's helpfully warning you. The arm movement is too choppy, though, but the mouth movement looks great.

Here's the writing spellbook. 






I don't like it. The soundtrack is cheesy and annoying, and the writing effect looks cheap. I like the Ghost Writing Book better.


----------



## Cloe

Looks to me like she needed to be restrained a little more in her chair. Her whole body seemed shaky. I like her and think with a little effort to steady her that her hands wouldn't be so shaky. Like the sound actually too which is rare for me.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe said:


> Looks to me like she needed to be restrained a little more in her chair. Her whole body seemed shaky. I like her and think with a little effort to steady her that her hands wouldn't be so shaky. Like the sound actually too which is rare for me.



I suspect the motor for her arm/hand is similar to a reindeer motor where the head turns left to right. That one is pretty smooth so I think hopefully it will look better.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I knew the forward facing Raven with Monocle looked familiar  Here's the 2014 Raven a few of us picked up from Ross Dress for Less for 11.99. Check it out against the GR one.










I've seen a number of very similar/same items being kind of restocked at different stores this year. Maybe I've been shopping for halloween for too long! 


Wow that Raven is Huge! Sorry for the size posted. Better to see him I guess.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wow that Raven is Huge! Sorry for the size posted. Better to see him I guess.


You crack me up! Thank you for all the shopping information.


----------



## 22606

No luck getting the preview video to play...

My set of bony mice arrived today; they look just as pictured, so no complaints.


----------



## Hilda

Glad to hear that about the mice. My big bat skeleton arrived today. It's pretty awesome!!
I'll snap a photo.


----------



## pipresidente

I got my hocus pocus sign! I love it. I may have to fix the H though- looks R ish. I wish it flickered, but it's pretty awesome.


----------



## 22606

pipresidente said:


> ...I may have to fix the H though- looks R ish.


Not that difficult to tell which letter it is, in my opinion. Now, if the top portion were illuminated, 'Rocus Pocus' would most certainly be the case, which would make Scooby Doo quite happy


----------



## booswife02

I absolutely love Zaltana. Mostly because she says creepy things but not horrible scary things. I live in a conservative neighborhood with lots of little kids so I can't buy props that say things like I'll take your soul or you will die. She will be scary to the kids but not scary enough to give them nightmares. I want kids to love Halloween not be scared of it. With that said I don't care for cutesy either.


----------



## Saki.Girl

My props came very happy with both


----------



## Serpentia

Love those two, Saki. 

Gaaaah, this Katherine's Collection stuff! I want it all and cant have any of it. That Countess Portrait frame! That thing is beautiful! But $700.... not for me. Pity.


----------



## Nickthetoyguy

Sorta new to these kinda props which one is the one on the left I would definitely buy


----------



## ooojen

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I knew the forward facing Raven with Monocle looked familiar  Here's the 2014 Raven a few of us picked up from Ross Dress for Less for 11.99. Check it out against the GR one.
> I've seen a number of very similar/same items being kind of restocked at different stores this year. Maybe I've been shopping for halloween for too long!


I got a couple of those monocled ravens cheap last year too-- the ones looking ahead, not the ones with back-turned heron heads. I don't remember where I got them, though (we don't have Ross near here.) After a couple negative (or What the Heck) comments from family members, I took monocles off. haha!



Garthgoyle said:


> Not that difficult to tell which letter it is, in my opinion. Now, if the top portion were illuminated, 'Rocus Pocus' would most certainly be the case, which would make Scooby Doo quite happy


Hah! Scooby Doo was my first thought, too!


----------



## Kenneth

pipresidente said:


> I got my hocus pocus sign! I love it. I may have to fix the H though- looks R ish. I wish it flickered, but it's pretty awesome.
> 
> View attachment 281945
> View attachment 281946
> View attachment 281947


YUP. Confirmed. I need that in my life. I'm already in the hole for my Halloween budget for the year but what's another 70 something dollars to add to it? Lol


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

booswife02 said:


> I absolutely love Zaltana. Mostly because she says creepy things but not horrible scary things. I live in a conservative neighborhood with lots of little kids so I can't buy props that say things like I'll take your soul or you will die. She will be scary to the kids but not scary enough to give them nightmares. I want kids to love Halloween not be scared of it. With that said I don't care for cutesy either.


I agree. She's ominous, not evil. "Five dollars, please!" gets me every time.


----------



## RCIAG

Saki.Girl said:


>


She looks like she's having a bad hair day! I can relate!  I love the color of the hair too, it may be the same as mine, L'Oreal RR 07!

What sort of face does she have? Like Helsa that's sort of a plastic mask? At least she has hair & not that weird wooly stuff Helsa had.


----------



## RCIAG

I love this witch but have zero use for her & I just can't wrap my brain around the price either. The Katherine's Collection is amazing, high priced, yet amazing. Isn't that the way it always works though?


----------



## Hilda

Wow. That was fast!

Already got my big bat skelly from GR. I really like it!!! Totally fits our vibe.









I put it next to the small skeleton bat I purchased from SpidersoftheWeb via Amazon, so you can see the sizes.


----------



## Paint It Black

Whoa, that GR bat is good-sized. It looks really good hanging on the bookcase. I am so glad you showed a photo of it with the smaller bat for comparison.


----------



## Hallow-art

booswife02 said:


> I absolutely love Zaltana. Mostly because she says creepy things but not horrible scary things. I live in a conservative neighborhood with lots of little kids so I can't buy props that say things like I'll take your soul or you will die. She will be scary to the kids but not scary enough to give them nightmares. I want kids to love Halloween not be scared of it. With that said I don't care for cutesy either.


I agree, there's so many props I see that are cool but they either talk about bloodshed, dying, Hell etc. I don't mind creepy but I don't want to glorify bad things happening to people.


----------



## Hilda

FascinatinatedFright said:


> "Five dollars, please!" gets me every time.


Me too! I listened to it again. Makes me laugh the way she says it.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Had looked at this year's offerings earlier this morning. Other than a few things from previous years that I still haven't gotten around to buying yet, I didn't see anything new that I just had to have. *shrug* Will take another look later tonight.

That being said, the box containing the window crasher ghosts arrived yesterday, but haven't opened it yet. Still waiting on the faux hay bales.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I really like Zaltana too. She's the kind of figure that I hope they keep going in the direction of! Like many have already said, she's ominous but not over the top, she's unique, and she can be used in various ways if you turn the sound off (ie, turn her into a witch one year or a swamp hag the next, just by the way you dress & accessorize her). 

If I were to buy her, she'd get some big eyelashes, some rings, and some gypsy-style bracelets with little bells & charms. I'd love to put her in one of those shawls that have the little coins dangling from them too. 

She's out of my budget this year but I am adding her to my "want list" for someday! LOL! I can't wait to see what some of you end up doing with her!


----------



## 22606

If anyone else was having difficulty viewing the trailer for this year's video at the Grandin Road website, it is now posted another way that works properly:


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I so want the zaltana fortune teller ! She will fit riight in with my gypsy scene


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just something that I thought to check with Madame Zaltana, her height. She's only 52 inches so just over 4 ft. I guess she's suppose to be placed standing at a table and look like she's sitting down? Kind of a weird height. Guess she won't take up much room storing.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I watched the Entranced video the other day and slow-mo'd thru it so see what I could spot. So who is this mysterious lady? Tell me she is going to be a prop and not an actress in their video....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe said:


> Looks to me like she needed to be restrained a little more in her chair. Her whole body seemed shaky. I like her and think with a little effort to steady her that her hands wouldn't be so shaky. Like the sound actually too which is rare for me.



Maybe The Madame has touch of Parkinsons or is just a bit old and shakey. My dad had a touch of P in one hand and when I saw her it reminded me of him. But yeah, I think securing her better will probably stablize her better. I've watched the video a number of times and really do like her voice. Thank god someone got a different voice actress to do her voice from the oh so familiar witchy witch voice.


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I watched the Entranced video the other day and slow-mo'd thru it so see what I could spot. So who is this mysterious lady? Tell me she is going to be a prop and not an actress in their video....


Ohhhhhh a mystery woman.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

This is part of my display last year. Zaltana would really add to it. Not pictured is my butler fron grandid road,d and my cementery and jumping spider =p My neighbour got scared by the fog machine and ran away but she ran straight toward the jumping spider. It was pretty funny.


----------



## Hilda

Just to refresh my memory on when they released the full Halloween Haven videos, I went back and checked. 

Into the Shadows ~ July 30th, 2015
Battle of the Bones ~ August 14th, 2014
The Witching Hour ~ July 31st, 2013
Monster Bash Party ~ August 1st, 2012
It Came From Halloween Haven ~ August 4th, 2011


----------



## 22606

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So who is this mysterious lady? Tell me she is going to be a prop and not an actress in their video....


Definitely an actress. A screenshot that I darkened a little to show the image better:


----------



## pipresidente

Garthgoyle said:


> Definitely an actress. A screenshot that I darkened a little to show the image better:
> 
> View attachment 282051



It's duck lips! (Not my nickname- see pg 16 earlier in this thread)


----------



## punkineater

pipresidente said:


> It's duck lips! (Not my nickname- see pg 16 earlier in this thread)
> 
> View attachment 282053


Hahahaha, nice sleuthing, pipresidente!


----------



## RCIAG

OK, finally gave in & got 3 things. I got the bat mantel scarf, the paper bat wreath, & the creepy hands with lanterns. I figured I'd buy things I really loved, weren't ridiculously expensive & wouldn't find elsewhere & that's what I decided on. 

I've been looking for a cool mantel scarf for a while. The ones they have & I've seen elsewhere tend to look like they'd be nothing but giant cat toys with dangly bits hanging everywhere, this one looks like it will look cool & not be pulled off the mantel.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

I agree on Zaltana's voice. It's got the right amount of an accent, and it's sweet yet powerful in its own way. The absolute worst prop VA I've heard was the storytelling witch Grandin carried a couple of years ago, so to hear something "real" instead of poorly-done or OTT is good. 

So, are there any other life-sizes this year? Zaltana and Vlad seem to be the only ones.


----------



## Kenneth

My witch hat pedestal clock came in today! I'm definitely in love with it, it's bigger than I thought it was going to be.


----------



## Kenneth

Also, sorry for the double post, but Grandin Road sent me an email for 15 percent off. I had went shopping cart happy and placed a bunch of things in my cart and forgot about them, got an email a couple days later basically saying "heyyyy come get these items and we'll give you an exclusive 15 percent off"


----------



## ooojen

I crept through frame by frame on the video before, too, and I recognized Duck Lips. She was very shadowy at first, but clearer in subsequent shots. 
I got my mouse skeletons today. They're tiny, but I like them that way. I have a few spots that are perfect for big rubber rats, but I like the thought of scattering smaller mouse skeletons all over here and there. If GR does a good markdown while there are still some left, I'll get some more. 

Good to be aware that Zaltana is only a four-footer. It might make a big difference on how she's displayed. 

Kenneth- I love that hat clock, too. I've long been tempted by it, even though my decor doesn't really go with it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

ooojen, how tiny are those bony mice? they are one of the things I've had my eye on for some reason. Are they same size as the mice ( scorpions, spiders) like the sell at At Home ? or smaller, if smaller than I think I'm in.


----------



## Hilda

pipresidente said:


> It's duck lips! (Not my nickname- see pg 16 earlier in this thread)
> 
> View attachment 282053


IT IS! IT IS!!

I am LAUGHING!!!!!


----------



## Hilda

I got my box of mice. Wow. They are shipping fast so far this year.



ooojen said:


> I got my mouse skeletons today. They're tiny, but I like them that way. I have a few spots that are perfect for big rubber rats, but I like the thought of scattering smaller mouse skeletons all over here and there. If GR does a good markdown while there are still some left, I'll get some more.


I agree! I love them! I'd certainly grab some more on sale!




disembodiedvoice said:


> ooojen, how tiny are those bony mice? they are one of the things I've had my eye on for some reason. Are they same size as the mice ( scorpions, spiders) like the sell at At Home ? or smaller, if smaller than I think I'm in.


They are smaller than the mice and other critters I've seen so far. 
Poseable tails and moveable lower jaw. Two of each pose.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

thanks hilda, I think I will definitely get some of the mice.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

RCIAG said:


> OK, finally gave in & got 3 things. I got the bat mantel scarf, the paper bat wreath, & the creepy hands with lanterns. I figured I'd buy things I really loved, weren't ridiculously expensive & wouldn't find elsewhere & that's what I decided on.
> 
> I've been looking for a cool mantel scarf for a while. The ones they have & I've seen elsewhere tend to look like they'd be nothing but giant cat toys with dangly bits hanging everywhere, this one looks like it will look cool & not be pulled off the mantel.



I've been checking out the hands , let us know when they come if they are worth it. It says you can remove the lanterns so I thought that was nice, could use them some place else and get more bang for the buck.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I will order some since they are posable! Good price for them!


----------



## CHEFJULI

That witch clock looks great! I may have to order one!


----------



## A Little Odd

Just got an email....$50 off any order over $150. Madame Zaltana you are mine!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## ooojen

Sorry I didn't get back here, disembodiedvoice, but I think Hilda's pictures gave a good size perspective. From nose to base of tail they're around 5". The bad news-- when I picked up a couple to measure them, I see one is missing its lower jaw. I had a busy (fun-busy) day yesterday, and I'd only really looked at a couple of them yesterday. They were all still in the box...but the jaw isn't. I'm sure I could have snapped it back in if it had been there. 
*Sigh* I was feeling good about being able to say something positive. I'll let you folks know whether they send me a jaw, or whether I'd have to send the whole works back to get it made right.


----------



## Cloe

ooojen said:


> Sorry I didn't get back here, disembodiedvoice, but I think Hilda's pictures gave a good size perspective. From nose to base of tail they're around 5". The bad news-- when I picked up a couple to measure them, I see one is missing its lower jaw. I had a busy (fun-busy) day yesterday, and I'd only really looked at a couple of them yesterday. They were all still in the box...but the jaw isn't. I'm sure I could have snapped it back in if it had been there.
> *Sigh* I was feeling good about being able to say something positive. I'll let you folks know whether they send me a jaw, or whether I'd have to send the whole works back to get it made right.


I never even checked mine. I already put them away. Will have to go get them and check. I actually wanted a 2nd set myself. They are small and versatile enough to add a little to many different settings.


----------



## Hallow Girl

i have been waiting this since last year. My heart just flutters just looking it at but its out of my price range even with the $50 off. By any chance, does anyone know the lowest price this has ever sold for?


----------



## Cloe

I love that wreath too but the $$ part is too scary. I've been wanting that Witch hat clock since i first saw it too but have never just given in to get it.


----------



## Cloe

Hilda said:


> I got my box of mice. Wow. They are shipping fast so far this year.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I love them! I'd certainly grab some more on sale!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are smaller than the mice and other critters I've seen so far.
> Poseable tails and moveable lower jaw. Two of each pose.
> 
> View attachment 282064
> View attachment 282065


Hilda, every time I see something of yours I'm in awe. I love the pics on the wall with your butler and love the skeleton cameo too. I'm slightly contemplating the GR ones but love this one. Simple but a perfect touch.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

So I saw two photos (Eva prop hair re-do and the witch hat clock) on Grandinroad's Instagram page posted by our members here.  Nice to recognize and see us represented. 

The mystery lady...I was hoping she wasn't the photo shoot model who pushes her way through the trees at the beginning of the video but a prop instead. One with a head and chest instead of the gauzy chest we typically see. Although I'm not sure how much GR realism I can afford if you know what I mean.  Can't believe I'm going to drop $173 for Zaltana today but I really, really do like her. Maybe I've spent more on a prop from Spirit--thinking Uncle Charlie--who I also really love--but in general both are a bit above what I'd like to set as a cap. I was thinking I might, could, hold off for a 25% off discount (like today's essentially) AND free shipping but I'd be kicking myself if I waited and it didn't happen or she sold out for the year. Guess I'll be OK if next week I see that offer after buying her today. 

For some reason I thought the photo of duck lips lady on instagram was of the photographer not one of the photo shoot models.

Hilda, great photo with all the mice on it. I'll have to dig out the Crazy Bonez mice/rats I got last year and compare sizes. Seeing the grouping of them in your photo just gave me the creeps of place being overrun with mice. LOL.

Off to order the Madame of the Hour who I know I will love with her daughter Misery.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey, when I called to speak to a rep at GR last week or so when I ordered the typewriter I requested a Halloween edition catalog be mailed to me. Just checking my order status now and they listed it as a No Charge order and I noticed that it said Status/Tracking -- SHIPPED! So start checking your mail for yours. Can't wait to look through it.


----------



## printersdevil

GOS, did you mistype or am I missing a sale on Madame Zoltana? Above states $179. I know about the $50 off and am wondering if you have another something that is first. Please let me know. I am dying for her but just can't afford her.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

printersdevil said:


> GOS, did you mistype or am I missing a sale on Madame Zoltana? Above states $179. I know about the $50 off and am wondering if you have another something that is first. Please let me know. I am dying for her but just can't afford her.


Someone mentioned getting an email about a $50 off $150 site wide offer today. I was on their site and it's also mentioned there. Code on the site is 50OFF150JULY. Expires Saturday, 7/16 at 11:59 pm EST. So the Madame is 199 less 50 (149) plus shipping of 24 or 173 actually (I guess I said 179 so will correct above). Shipping is apparently based off the full retail price of mdse not discounted amount.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

So not fair that the discount only works in the us


----------



## Silver Spike

Exactly. I'd love to have this wreath, but for the price it isn't gonna happen sadly.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Silver Spike said:


> Exactly. I'd love to have this wreath, but for the price it isn't gonna happen sadly.


I really love this wreath too plus my daughter is thinking about having her birthday theme be a fiesta/day of the dead so I could get more use out of it but I've been looking at it and think it would be really easy to make if I could find a wreath form made out fo the black leaves. guess could get a grapevine, paint it black and then wrap the black leaf garland around it to get a similar effect then add the flowers and skulls...also sort of hard to find the half skull like this.


----------



## Hallow Girl

disembodiedvoice said:


> I really love this wreath too plus my daughter is thinking about having her birthday theme be a fiesta/day of the dead so I could get more use out of it but I've been looking at it and think it would be really easy to make if I could find a wreath form made out fo the black leaves. guess could get a grapevine, paint it black and then wrap the black leaf garland around it to get a similar effect then add the flowers and skulls...also sort of hard to find the half skull like this.


This could defiantly be made. Last year michaels sold black leaf garlands. buy some flowers. Finding similar skulls not sure but worth looking into.


----------



## Silver Spike

Yes, it can be made. although over here in the UK it's more costly to do sadly.

Love this as well and yes, this is not an impossible make either.










And these are lovely too.


----------



## tzgirls123

Saki.Girl said:


> Can you tell me a little about what is under ventetia victoria's wardrobe? (i ordered & just received the OT version, not 100% thrilled but can spruce her up)...from the out side she seems the same...inside the OT one is a base/pole to hold her up, shoulders/neck are just a hardened cardboard! Face is pretty thin plastic. she is a little lopsided when put together & her arms hang down, won't stay up...can you explain any differences with the GR one?


----------



## disembodiedvoice

tzgirls, the GR one is just held up by a pole and stand as well. I think the face is better quailty and the clothes are thicker ( more fabric, not as see through) other than that they are pretty much the same.. If your prop has an arm hanging down it is probably just broken, did you try bending the wire? you may have to dig up under there and re enforce it with something, more wire, glue, might have to fix it in such a way the arm won't adjust anymore but won't hang down in a way you don't like.


----------



## tzgirls123

disembodiedvoice said:


> tzgirls, the GR one is just held up by a pole and stand as well. did you try bending the wire? you may have to dig up under there and re enforce it with something, more wire, glue, might have to fix it in such a way the arm won't adjust anymore but won't hang down in a way you don't like.


Both arms just hang, it seems like the hands are too heavy for the wire to hold up, but I will get under the fabric better to look if they became detached from something, good idea!! yes, she is a little see through...sounds pretty similar, i got her for $20 less and free shipping from OT...sounds like with a little work, she will look just as good, thank you for the info!! ( I was worried I should have just spent the extra $$ for the GR one after getting mine from OT today)

I just ordered Eva from GR, I have been waiting for a good sale again. I will use her with sir reginold rot (From OT) as "dancing ghosts" in one of my front room windows & use the Victoria look alike (with an axe in her hand) with the head in hand groom in the other window (for my haunted mansion theme)

I also ordered these beauties from GR for my haunted mansion!


----------



## Hilda

For a replica of that DOTD wreath... You can get the Dollar Tree skulls and cut the skulls in half and do a bit of dry brushing! 

I cut off the bottom part of the jaw too. Then I covered it with some stretched out cotton balls with modpodge. Then painted over to get that kind of DOTD look like this...
They would look similar and only be $5 for the five skulls. 

(On this one I cut it far to the front to look like a mask, but if you cut the skull farther back to gain more of the face. I bet it would work.)










AND Micheals has almost that exact ribbon stocked right now.


----------



## A Little Odd

Wow Hilda. How do you think this stuff up? 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilda

tzgirls123 said:


> Both arms just hang, it seems like the hands are too heavy for the wire to hold up, but I will get under the fabric better to look if they became detached from something, good idea!! yes, she is a little see through...sounds pretty similar, i got her for $20 less and free shipping from OT...sounds like with a little work, she will look just as good, thank you for the info!! ( I was worried I should have just spent the extra $$ for the GR one after getting mine from OT today)


I have both some GR props and OT. The difference is all about quality. Everything from the stand, to the pole, to the material and even the gauge of the wire of the 'arm' is more substantial on the GR prop. It really reflects the price difference.

That's not a negative comment. I like to save money by buying those more economical props and then working on them to make them more substantial myself. But the GR props are sturdy, substantial and better made. It's just a fact. And thus (unfortunately), they are more expensive.

But it is super nice that OT offers less expensive opportunities to have some props. So that's a good thing too.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Hilda , thats a good idea on the skulls and 5 bucks is right up my ally. and yes Michaels does have that ribbon again this year. I actually bought one of the bows pre made by Michaels floral on clearance year before last, its actually tied in the same exact shape as shown on the wreath. Michaels is probably a good place to look for the flowers as well, maybe even DT.....ok, I'm convinced. I'm makin it.


----------



## Hilda

disembodiedvoice said:


> Hilda , thats a good idea on the skulls and 5 bucks is right up my ally. and yes Michaels does have that ribbon again this year. I actually bought one of the bows pre made by Michaels floral on clearance year before last, its actually tied in the same exact shape as shown on the wreath. Michaels is probably a good place to look for the flowers as well, maybe even DT.....ok, I'm convinced. I'm makin it.


I was just in Micheals two hours ago and they have some gorgeous flowers in those colors. I picked up some for another wreath I am working on. I believe they had 40% off all stems too. RUN!!! hahahaha


----------



## Hilda

A Little Odd said:


> Wow Hilda. How do you think this stuff up?


Aww shucks.  Just happens. Usually at 3 am when I am trying to sleep but can't.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

Silver Spike said:


> Yes, it can be made. although over here in the UK it's more costly to do sadly.
> 
> Love this as well and yes, this is not an impossible make either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these are lovely too.


Thinking about getting these guys


----------



## Autumn Harbinger

Grandin Road is offering $50.00 off a $150.00 dollar order today. The deal is on their site but if it doesn't automatically pop up the coupon code is 50off150july.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I was prowling around the net as I usually do and noticed The Holiday Barn has those skelly man and woman fancy dressed on a stand but they are more expensive than GR ( 109.00 where GR is only asking 79.00), they also have that wonderful Countess picture for cheaper than GR only 549.00...now thats a price we all can handle  But they had this great Male 3D portrait and a candleabra I loved. The dude is 1100.00 bucks man...wow ! I know this isn't GR related exactly ( except they have some of the same products) but I didn't think we made a new thread for those type of stores....I apologize for putting this hear but I just love the man "portrait"















Again, sorry these aren't actually GR products I just wanted to share their purdiness. If there is a thread for the holiday barn or those other stores that carry bethany lowe products can someone point me to it. Bethany lowe has an apothecary collection I like this year, a cool sign I really dig.


----------



## A Little Odd

GR actually wants $79 for each bust. The other shop wants $109 for the pair. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice

oh really, I just looked at the main picture of them on both sites so I didn't really know the specifics . Oh well that that is a better deal then on HB. thanks for the clarification.


----------



## a_granger

Oh!! the male 3D portrait is so fantastic! OK, that just got put on my to make list. I really love some of these things but Can't go for the prices.


----------



## A Little Odd

Hilda said:


> Aww shucks.  Just happens. Usually at 3 am when I am trying to sleep but can't.


This must be my creativity problem. I can sleep anywhere anytime. I sleep so solid I barely move!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## A Little Odd

a_granger said:


> Oh!! the male 3D portrait is so fantastic! OK, that just got put on my to make list. I really love some of these things but Can't go for the prices.


I could never make anything like this!

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice

a_granger ! if you end up making one of those 3D dudes you have to document along the way so you can do a tutorial. I've been staring at him trying to decide if could do it but I can't sculpt that well,, not even close. How were you thinking of making his head? if he was in the 100's I would get him but the 1000's is coma inducing...can't do it.


----------



## Cloe

Wow. Both that portrait and candle holder are nice. Checked out the site and about the only thing in my budget is maybe the paper signs lol. A lot of great stuff on there though for those that have a much better paying job than me!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

disembodiedvoice said:


> a_granger ! if you end up making one of those 3D dudes you have to document along the way so you can do a tutorial. I've been staring at him trying to decide if could do it but I can't sculpt that well,, not even close. How were you thinking of making his head? if he was in the 100's I would get him but the 1000's is coma inducing...can't do it.


Those witch's hands from LTD Commodities for $5 a pair look similar enough to me if I were going to try to make something like him.

https://www.ltdcommodities.com/Home...Art/Creepy-Hand-Wall-Hangers//prod1071043.jmp


----------



## celipops

I too love the typewriter. I just wish it typed more than "help" the possibilities to reuse for scavenger hunts, parties grows exponentially if someone can hack it. 
I bought the octopus candle holders. I also bought two of the grandin road fire and ice lanterns off eBay, new in box. I do not care for them. If someone is looking for a few more, let me know.


----------



## Serpentia

Oh god those bat and butterfly wreaths i thought i wanted the bats but the butterflies have skullllsssss on them i needs a coupon


----------



## ooojen

Serpentia said:


> ... i thought i wanted the bats but the butterflies have skullllsssss on them i needs a coupon


I think the designer probably intended them as take-off on Death's Head Moths. They have the right wing shape for a Sphinx. Either wreath is pretty darned cool, I agree!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Off topic I know but did you guys see Larry's post in the Stickies about having to sell the Halloween Forum site due to health issues? I was wondering if he was on vacation or such having PM'd him on a few maintenance issues awhile back and not heard back from him. He's always been so prompt and helpful so it struck me a bit odd but I brushed it off thinking well vacation maybe. This is really sad news and I hope he will be okay and just needs to take it easy. 

Not sure what this will end up meaning for all of us here who have become a pretty great family thanks to his and our moderators time and efforts. Going to bed feeling sad tonight and admittedly a bit in shock. Sending good wishes his way.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Off topic I know but did you guys see Larry's post in the Stickies about having to sell the Halloween Forum site due to health issues? I was wondering if he was on vacation or such having PM'd him on a few maintenance issues awhile back and not heard back from him. He's always been so prompt and helpful so it struck me a bit odd but I brushed it off thinking well vacation maybe. This is really sad news and I hope he will be okay and just needs to take it easy.
> 
> Not sure what this will end up meaning for all of us here who have become a pretty great family thanks to his and our moderators time and efforts. Going to bed feeling sad tonight and admittedly a bit in shock. Sending good wishes his way.




I just saw it this a.m. really hope Larry is ok and starts feeling better. Like you I'm really worried we will lose our Halloween home. I have no idea how to run/ maintain a website and really don't know how much such a thing would cost or I would buy it just to know it won't go away. Wish I understood more about it. and sending good vibes out to Larry !


----------



## Hilda

Me too. I'm sad. 
My thoughts out first to Larry. He has treated me so well over the years.


----------



## Hilda

celipops said:


> I too love the typewriter. I just wish it typed more than "help" the possibilities to reuse for scavenger hunts, parties grows exponentially if someone can hack it. .


I believe the rest of the typewriter workings are faux. It's a resin statue. So it couldn't be hacked other than for other four letter words. LOL


----------



## RCIAG

disembodiedvoice said:


> I just saw it this a.m. really hope Larry is ok and starts feeling better. Like you I'm really worried we will lose our Halloween home. I have no idea how to run/ maintain a website and really don't know how much such a thing would cost or I would buy it just to know it won't go away. Wish I understood more about it. and sending good vibes out to Larry !


Same here. I just sent that message through his link. I hope he forgives me for sending it that way but I read this & just clicked on his link in that post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK so I only discovered this 1 Day Sale on "sale" items FOR TODAY ONLY at GrandinRoad by switching between my iPhone and iPad. Saw the sale code shown on my iPhone but not on either my iPad or MacBook. It's advertised on all my devices as "Save on Sale" but the important Code and Expiration details I only could access on my iPhone but I'll share it with you guys  'cause well your family and I like you  - "take an extra 30% off on all sales items" (Code SOSJULY16). Found a few items for halloween use in their sale area (prices listed here are after applying the code): Hocus Pocus Mantle Scarf, 34.30; Edison light bulb strands (white, green and red), 7.70; black and gold glitter pumpkins, 13.30; Gemmy LED outdoor spotlights (red and white, limited quantities...been on sale for a while now), 6.30; Gretzy pumpkin figure, 34.30; spider web shawl, 48.30.

This hidden sale expires TONIGHT at 11:59 pm EDT on Tuesday, 7/19/16. Post if you end up buying anything and let us know if something gets sold out. The sale is pretty deep discount on almost all of these items that were already on sale. I've bought the Gemmy LED outdoor spotlights in green, red and white from them and this is a _super low_ price. They are plug in ON, so no switch but set them on a timer-ed outlet and still versatile. Great vivid color on the red. I picked up the white/clear for signage last year, always good to have one or two clear on hand. Probably not many of these Gemmy spotlights left and we're competing with Christmas folk for these as these were originally listed under their Christmas outdoor area.


----------



## a_granger

disembodiedvoice said:


> a_granger ! if you end up making one of those 3D dudes you have to document along the way so you can do a tutorial. I've been staring at him trying to decide if could do it but I can't sculpt that well,, not even close. How were you thinking of making his head? if he was in the 100's I would get him but the 1000's is coma inducing...can't do it.


I'm far less intimidated by the sculpting than creating the outfit. That will be the hard part for me. I figured I would try the paper clay for the head and hands it's lite and cheep. Then a nice vintage looking frame some apoxi sculpt embellishments and a few of those mini skulls for the corner trim...yeah! Should be a fun chalenge.


----------



## Cloe

I am the only one who keeps getting sorry your item won't be shipped when expected notices? They did send me a 15% off coupon a few days ago in apology but got another e-mail today about the Madame Zaltana sign. Third time now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Oh Cloe I know how that feels from emails I received before. The only email I have received this year, and I was afraid it was the dreaded Cancellation one saying Skully was no longer being made, turned out to be that they weren't shipping him as scheduled and I could cancel if I wanted. Turns out when I checked the new date on my updated order it actually was shipping _earlier_ than expected and it did. He was ordered back in May. I have the typewriter and Zaltana ordered and so far both look on track as scheduled, 8/1 and 8/8 to ship.

As I recall my most recent shipping change emails came from when I had ordered the Villafane Carved Pumpkin half faces. Got a _few_ emails on that with new dates. I finally called Villafane studios to ask about this and apparently there was a manufacturing problem at the company they licensed them to be made. First time they were producing them and they were having issues with quality control. So the problem could be and probably is at the manufacturer/distributor end not Grandinroad's but still annoying to receive all the same.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

There's a Free Shipping on Everything from today thru next Monday, 7/25 (11:59 ESD) offer listed on the website BTW. Code FREESHIPJULY16.


----------



## punkineater

Cloe said:


> I am the only one who keeps getting sorry your item won't be shipped when expected notices? They did send me a 15% off coupon a few days ago in apology but got another e-mail today about the Madame Zaltana sign. Third time now.


Aww, Cloe~that's a bummer! Don't these companies understand how EXCITED we are to be buying new Halloween items (probably about as excited as my family is to hear Halloween talk in June)
Hopefully, your situation is resolved satisfactorily!

Yay, free shipping! Thanks for the heads up, GoS Still resisting that typewriter.....resolve weakening...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you don't need it for this year early and can risk ordering it later, you should hopefully get it for a much better price point by waiting for a really good sale. Just keep watching so you don't miss out of the sale. I had willpower for only a week or so .

I looked back through my GR order history from the first halloween prop I bought, Stone Man, and over the years I got a lot of my stuff on discount, some of it pretty deep if I remember the orig prices. My most expensive purchase prior to the typewriter and Zaltana was the werewolf guys. I'm still kind of shocked thinking about buying these two this year (although got free ship on one and discount on the other). No regrets ordering them and should have them pretty soon so pretty excited about that...but while they stepped up their quality their pricing really went up too. Hand in hand I guess. I will say that of all my halloween props I've bought I probably enjoy my GR ones the most. And funny because I include the people props the most and they really seemed to have cut back on those offerings.


----------



## halloween71

They use to discount their tombstones cheap and well built.I have around 5 slab looking types that have built in screw type stakes they are very wide and they retailed for 75 I got them for 25.I haven't seen them since that year.


----------



## RCIAG

Got the mantle scarf & the wreath.

The wreath is NOT worth $39 but I still like it. The bats aren't a flat black, they have a swipe of white in the middle & an edging of black glitter that's just enough. I'll take pics & post later. It certainly needs some lighting to set off he white & glitter. I've got plenty of battery operated lights floating around that I can use. 

Didn't take the scarf outta the package because it's a mantle scarf & not very exciting. 

I had 7 boxes of stuff waiting for me when I got home so I'm still opening things. It's not all Halloween though. I'll post later or tomorrow with pics.

Forgot to mention that the hands with lanterns should ship 8/8 so I'm still waiting on those.


----------



## ooojen

I mentioned one of my skeleton mice came with no lower jaw. I emailed customer service to see whether they could send one. It took a day and a half for CS to get back to me, which isn't bad considering I contacted them Fri. morning. The answer was rather vague. They'd ask the warehouse folks, and if they could find one for me, they'd email me within 3 days. 
I've heard nothing from them, so I assume it's a no-go. I feel like they should have contacted me either way, and done some sort of follow-up. Not impressed.
So I suppose my only option for getting the item in the condition I paid for, is to pack all six back up, drive into town and ship them back. Closest USPS is almost 10 miles and has very limited not-handy hours. Closest UPS is over a 40 mile rt. 
Hmm..Contacting CS again for a shipping label, waiting for it to arrive, re-packaging, driving time and gas costs, and very possibly standing in line, then waiting for the replacements to arrive--- nope. It's more of a pita than the jaw is worth. But I will bear in mind that some companies do a better job of both quality control and customer service. Frankly, I got a couple very poorly-made (but not cheap) items from GR last year, and I just fixed them rather than sending them back. For the prices they ask, they need decent quality control. I think I'm done with GR for this year, unless something I really like goes on an amazing sale.
We'll see how Target does. It's not apt to be any worse, and my money certainly went farther.


----------



## Cloe

ooojen said:


> I mentioned one of my skeleton mice came with no lower jaw. I emailed customer service to see whether they could send one. It took a day and a half for CS to get back to me, which isn't bad considering I contacted them Fri. morning. The answer was rather vague. They'd ask the warehouse folks, and if they could find one for me, they'd email me within 3 days.
> I've heard nothing from them, so I assume it's a no-go. I feel like they should have contacted me either way, and done some sort of follow-up. Not impressed.
> So I suppose my only option for getting the item in the condition I paid for, is to pack all six back up, drive into town and ship them back. Closest USPS is almost 10 miles and has very limited not-handy hours. Closest UPS is over a 40 mile rt.
> Hmm..Contacting CS again for a shipping label, waiting for it to arrive, re-packaging, driving time and gas costs, and very possibly standing in line, then waiting for the replacements to arrive--- nope. It's more of a pita than the jaw is worth. But I will bear in mind that some companies do a better job of both quality control and customer service. Frankly, I got a couple very poorly-made (but not cheap) items from GR last year, and I just fixed them rather than sending them back. For the prices they ask, they need decent quality control. I think I'm done with GR for this year, unless something I really like goes on an amazing sale.
> We'll see how Target does. It's not apt to be any worse, and my money certainly went farther.


Last year I think the only thing I ended up buying there was the eyeball orbs. This year I went a little over board $$ wise. I too, as you might remember from past posts, had a horrible CS experience with them so I am hoping I don't run into any problems. They really should just send you out a replacement mouse. Either way if you return it they have a defective set.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ooojen did you ask to speak with the customer service manager. I don't let things like that slide if I decided to contact a company to begin with. Too many times the agents you get initially to speak with have limited ability/authority to make decisions on their own. Don't know if that's true of GR but I'd say given the effort required to pack things up and given your issues last year it's worth a second call to someone higher up.


----------



## ooojen

You're right GoS-- I _should_ pursue it; I have a right to receive the undamaged product I paid for -- but I just don't feel like jumping through hoops and spending who-knows-how-long on the phone. There are lots of other places to spend my Halloween budget. Maybe I'll have renewed energy tomorrow and see what happens. 
Thanks!
Cloe -- Yeah, if I send my set back, it wouldn't be out of the question that someone else might wind up getting them.


----------



## A Little Odd

I always receive a return shipping label with my order. I can also schedule a front porch pick up. Make sure this isn't an option first. 
How about taking a photo and putting it on their Facebook page under the Halloween thread. They seem to answer posts within the hour.
I had a major issue with Loot Crate at Christmas. My son's Fallout 4 crate was never sent. I emailed, called...got no where. I took to Twitter and Bam! New crate on the way.


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## allears22

Do you think they will add anything more? I am surprised there isn't a new life size to go with Eva and Victoria.


----------



## Hallow Girl

ooojen said:


> You're right GoS-- I _should_ pursue it; I have a right to receive the undamaged product I paid for -- but I just don't feel like jumping through hoops and spending who-knows-how-long on the phone. There are lots of other places to spend my Halloween budget. Maybe I'll have renewed energy tomorrow and see what happens.
> Thanks!
> Cloe -- Yeah, if I send my set back, it wouldn't be out of the question that someone else might wind up getting them.


you defiantly should call back and ask to speak to a manager, I would also mention that you will not go out of your way to return a defective product. If they want you to return it, tell them you want them to send a call tag, at no cost to you. You can say the post office is not near you and you shouldn't have to drive the 10 miles, cost of gas going and coming back etc. It would be completely different, if you received the item and you decided you didn't want it. Then you do what you must to return it. 

They should send you a replacement free of charge but I dont think they have good customer service.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright

allears22 said:


> Do you think they will add anything more? I am surprised there isn't a new life size to go with Eva and Victoria.


I agree. There are so few animated props this time around.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well if one of the six mice was missing it's jaw it's likely it came that way from the factory so wouldn't be GR fault. I know when I was at CVS last year I saw a mouse there missing the jaw. It's such a small part that you don't really notice it right away. 

However, for customer goodwill, I think GR should either break open a pack of 6 and send you a replacement mouse and take a markdown on the package as damaged/missing or send the whole 6 pack to you if they don't want to take the time to separate the items. That would be what I would do if I was a manager there. Like I said I doubt the rep on the phone had that within their authority to do so. Once I've gone through explaining a situation to a rep and things don't get fixed or responded to I just insist on talking to a manager because chances are the next rep won't be able to do anything either.

I will say that I have ordered about 40 times from them since 2012 and think I've only had one damaged item -- a halloween prop, Stone Man, my very first order with them too, who's nose was squished permanently due to the face material and how the manufacturer packaged them. They shipped out a second one to me promptly and I'm pretty sure I had to return the damaged one although I think some people were told to keep theirs. It was a somewhat common problem that year. Other than that I've had good luck and little contact with their customer service. I did once have to return a green moldy and smelly outdoor umbrella plaster/resin table which we ordered from Frontage (same company really) and they were good about that too. Figure the factory didn't let it dry during manufacturing and packaged it up in plastic which didn't let it breathe. That had to be the worst thing I ever received in bad condition. They were great about arranging for pick up and we just cancelled our order instead of trying to get another one.


----------



## Hallow Girl

sorry if this has already been posted but there is free shipping 

MPORTANT OFFER DETAILS:


free shipping on absolutely everything use ship code FREESHIPJULY16


Free shipping valid on standard ground, in-home, truck charges and oversized handling fees within the contiguous U.S. on orders placed through 11:59 ESD on 7/25/2016. Excludes expedited delivery. This offer cannot be combined with any other special offers or incentives; not valid on previous purchases or replacement orders. Valid only in the US.


----------



## Forhekset

ooojen said:


> You're right GoS-- I _should_ pursue it; I have a right to receive the undamaged product I paid for -- but I just don't feel like jumping through hoops and spending who-knows-how-long on the phone. There are lots of other places to spend my Halloween budget. Maybe I'll have renewed energy tomorrow and see what happens.
> Thanks!
> Cloe -- Yeah, if I send my set back, it wouldn't be out of the question that someone else might wind up getting them.


I've had to contact GR customer service a couple of times (once when I received a defective fire & ice light, and once when I received a broken zombie dog) and both times they were extremely apologetic and refunded me in full, and let me keep the items in question. Heck, once I called and complained that they offered a free shipping code one day after I placed an order, and they refunded me my shipping costs. So if it were me, I would definitely call and mention that you weren't satisfied with their response via email and that you're not happy that you've got a defective item. I know it's a hassle, but the squeaky wheel gets the grease, as they say.

On another note, does anyone own the Window Crasher Ghosts? How do you like them? They're pricey, like most GR stuff, but I'm thinking about buying them and taking advantage of the free shipping.

http://www.grandinroad.com/set-of-three-window-crasher-ghosts/808357


----------



## A Little Odd

I bought the Window Crasher ghosts and LOVE them! They are huge and the suction cups do a good job of holding them in place once the glass surface is clean.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Forhekset someone bought and received their ghosts maybe within the last week or so. Try looking back a few pages. As I recall they posted a photo of it on their patio door???

It was Cloe, she posted the photo here's her post: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146734-grandin-road-2016-a-24.html#post1850880


----------



## Forhekset

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Forhekset someone bought and received their ghosts maybe within the last week or so. Try looking back a few pages. As I recall they posted a photo of it on their patio door???
> 
> It was Cloe, she posted the photo here's her post: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146734-grandin-road-2016-a-24.html#post1850880


Thanks, I hadn't looked through the whole thread and was too lazy to search. Those ghosts are HUGE. Maybe a little too "cute", but I dunno. My decorating style isn't really gory or realistic, I just go for a spooky, classic vibe. I wonder how the ghosts would fit.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> MattB someone last year posted pictures of some silhouette images they set up in front of their garage door and they were backlit with colored lighting and man was the effect super. I think they cut out the silhouettes themselves from plywood which would be way beyond our handy skills. Not sure if I can find their post but I'll come back and post here if I locate it. It really made a static 2-dimensional prop look fantastic. Guess when it comes down to it many times it's all about the staging and lighting.
> 
> 
> Found it! Here's the link: http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...45035-garage-door-silhouette.html#post1807980


I don't remember who it was, but last year when people were posting pictures of their decorations, a couple of people used homemade silhouettes cut out of cardboard or other heavy paper and painted black to great effect. Someone had a really cool homemade plywood witch with one of the blue/purple fire & ice lights that looked really good, too. The light projected the silhouette of the witch onto the side of the house.


----------



## ooojen

Thank you for the nudging, folks-- They made things right, and I feel a lot better about GR Customer Service now. Of course, it would be even better if I didn't have to go all [email protected]$$ about it, but at least I got a very decent cs rep who credited my account, so it's all good.

I don't know whether it was significant, but I did send them a copy of the post I made here.


----------



## Forhekset

ooojen said:


> Thank you for the nudging, folks-- They made things right, and I feel a lot better about GR Customer Service now. Of course, it would be even better if I didn't have to go all [email protected]$$ about it, but at least I got a very decent cs rep who credited my account, so it's all good.
> 
> I don't know whether it was significant, but I did send them a copy of the post I made here.


It's more of a PITA, but I almost always get better service anywhere when I call instead of emailing. It's too easy to blow people off via email. Glad that GR got you all sorted out.


----------



## Cloe

The other thing I have noticed and this goes for more than purchases, is never to call at night or on weekends. Could be coincidental but my take is anyone that has upper authority probably is only there during the week, daytime hours. I personally seem to always end up on the short end of the stick and get no where when I call on a weekend. No guarantees though as CS is becoming a thing of the past everywhere.


----------



## ooojen

Forhekset said:


> It's more of a PITA, but I almost always get better service anywhere when I call instead of emailing. It's too easy to blow people off via email. Glad that GR got you all sorted out.


Yeah I was just frustrated with it, and thinking it wasn't worth the effort, but you guys were right! Thanks again.


----------



## Hallow-art

Forhekset said:


> Thanks, I hadn't looked through the whole thread and was too lazy to search. Those ghosts are HUGE. Maybe a little too "cute", but I dunno. My decorating style isn't really gory or realistic, I just go for a spooky, classic vibe. I wonder how the ghosts would fit.
> 
> What if you draped them in cheesecloth/spookycloth or bought plastic or light rubber masks like the FunWorld Scream face. They'd probably look awesome


----------



## Serpentia

well, I just ordered the skull butterfly wreath using the free shipping.... I'll let y'all know what happens next.


----------



## celipops

Ok. They say the Devils in the details. This looks like real candles to me. I bought 2. Grandin Customer service also agrees it's real candles. So. I have to ask, why does the tag on them say to use with battery operated candles only? They aren't sure either.


----------



## Serpentia

Most likely, because it does not appear to be made of metal; if flame touches it, it may melt.


----------



## celipops

It's metal. I bought two when it was 25% off and free shipping. I think it's more of a way for them to exonerate themselves should a dumb *** burn down their house.


----------



## ooojen

celipops said:


> ... I think it's more of a way for them to exonerate themselves should a dumb *** burn down their house.


That would be my guess, too. Maybe the bases of the holders won't tightly grip every shape and size of wax tapers. It would undoubtedly be easier to just recommend battery operated than to trust people to adapt their candle bases or to use some sort of gripper wax.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LOL. Yes I suppose LED candles would help _prevent_ fires as opposed to using real fire burning candles; and you can bet someone would put real candles in there and light them. That is a really nice candelabra and nice picking them up on the 25% and free ship offer. I can see with real candles that could be quite the bonfire. How many candles does each one take?


----------



## celipops

Each holds 12 candles. It's pretty cool. The octopus candle holders ship date keeps getting pushed back. Not sure when that's shipping. I like the Mercury pumpkins too but I think they are too high right now


----------



## RCIAG

celipops said:


> Each holds 12 candles.


Well that's your answer right there! A dozen tapers would be a fire hazard for some & in certain places too. It's not that you _couldn't_ use real wax tapers, maybe you _shouldn't_.

I guess it all really depends on where, how & when they will be displayed. I'd just make sure it's not near anything super flammable or near a smoke detector because that's a LOT of flame & heat.

Test it out somewhere safe first. Like on a flat surface outside somewhere so you can see how hot 24 tapers will get then see if there's any place in your house or display that could take that kind of heat & flame. If the answer is "nowhere" then invest in flameless tapers. You can get them at the dollar store.


----------



## c910andace

celipops said:


> Ok. They say the Devils in the details. This looks like real candles to me. I bought 2. Grandin Customer service also agrees it's real candles. So. I have to ask, why does the tag on them say to use with battery operated candles only? They aren't sure either.


I love these!!!


----------



## c910andace

I am awaiting a shipment of 2 sets of these. 







I got the purple/orange fire & ice lights as well as some purple and orange led 3 function spotlights. 
One set of these to go with a Homegoods purchase from 2 years ago.







These from Pottery Barn and 2 of their black faux pumpkins..


----------



## Pumpkin5

I want the Witch Moon wreath, so if anyone sees any online coupons for Grandinroad, please give me a shout! They have free shipping now, but I want like a percentage off....50% would be nice, ha, ha.


----------



## RCIAG

Pumpkin5 said:


> I want the Witch Moon wreath, so if anyone sees any online coupons for Grandinroad, please give me a shout! They have free shipping now, but I want like a percentage off....50% would be nice, ha, ha.


I love that thing too which means it will NEVER be half off.


----------



## RCIAG

Here's the bat wreath.

The bats are paper, hot glued to a black foam wreath base. Definitely not worth $40 but I like it anyway & it is pretty cool looking though hard to really tell what they are from far away. When you get up close you can see that the white that looks just like a brush stroke of white is really meant to look like the face, body, wings & ears. The edges are glittered but it's not too much. It's super light since it's just paper & foam.




Close-up of the bats





Closer detail of a bat


----------



## Pumpkin5

RCIAG said:


> I love that thing too which means it will NEVER be half off.


 You are probably right....and a few of my friends have said, "make it yourself"....and I did think about it. But, those foam wreaths are bigger than what you can get at Michael's or JoAnn's, they are 22 inches high and 25 wide, which would actually be perfect for my front door. I figured I would need to get two of them, one for the base, and one to carve down to make the witch out of. The large foam wreaths will run me a little over a hundred for two, then there is all the accent parts, and clay and my time of course. If I can get it for less, this is the wreath for me. Maybe after Halloween during their sales??? I want that wreath, dang it.


----------



## dbruner

I ordered the skull door knocker (overpriced but I love it) and the skull with the gold mask. Unfortunately I gave them my work email address so I have to wait until Monday for any shipping info.


----------



## Pumpkin5

dbruner said:


> I ordered the skull door knocker (overpriced but I love it) and the skull with the gold mask. Unfortunately I gave them my work email address so I have to wait until Monday for any shipping info.



Let me know how you like the knocker, I had looked at that too. I love Katherine's collection. Her style is so detailed and eclectic.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Tommorow I get the buttler can not wait to see him I also ordered the hunted clock I think it comes Tuesday CAN Not wait to see it too


----------



## RCIAG

Pumpkin5 said:


> You are probably right....and a few of my friends have said, "make it yourself"....and I did think about it. But, those foam wreaths are bigger than what you can get at Michael's or JoAnn's, they are 22 inches high and 25 wide, which would actually be perfect for my front door. I figured I would need to get two of them, one for the base, and one to carve down to make the witch out of. The large foam wreaths will run me a little over a hundred for two, then there is all the accent parts, and clay and my time of course. If I can get it for less, this is the wreath for me. Maybe after Halloween during their sales??? I want that wreath, dang it.


I'm pretty sure neither my front door nor my carport door would close with it. It would totally be smushed if I closed either door on it. I have a screen/storm door in front both doors so any wreath I get can only be of a certain width & I know the witch wreath is too thick. 

If I got it I'd have to hang it inside, which wouldn't be horrible, but it's just so cool I'd rather see it on the front door for others to see.

If I made one it would have to be smaller so one from the dollar store or Michaels would actually be better if I want it on my front door. I'd do the witch outta mache if I did it.


----------



## CHEFJULI

I like Katherine's Collection too but it is a little pricey! City Flowers stocks a lot of her stuff as well! I can't wait to see the review on the door knocker!


----------



## CHEFJULI

Got my Hocus Pocus sign from Grandin Road and I really like it!


----------



## Forhekset

CHEFJULI said:


> View attachment 283227
> 
> Got my Hocus Pocus sign from Grandin Road and I really like it!


Where'd you get that awesome Frankenstein bust?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Forhekset, looks like the Home Goods Frankenstein bust from a year or so ago. As I recall his eyes lit up. He was out the same time as the Poe bust. I had to choose and decided to go with Poe. Chef Juli your set up looks great and so does Frankie there.


----------



## RCIAG

Yep, that's the Frankie bust from HG. I got him last year.


----------



## im the goddess

I saw him on Target's website this morning for over $200.


Saki.Girl said:


> Tommorow I get the buttler can not wait to see him I also ordered the hunted clock I think it comes Tuesday CAN Not wait to see it too


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

allears22 said:


> Do you think they will add anything more? I am surprised there isn't a new life size to go with Eva and Victoria.


I thought there was a reveal on August 1st? Maybe they will bring out more items then... Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## A Little Odd

im the goddess said:


> I saw him on Target's website this morning for over $200.


I'm curious if it is the same guy on Target. I know he costs more there but I have $250 in Target gift cards for winning patient satisfaction awards at work.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CHEFJULI

Forhekset, I got that from Home Goods last year! Everyone was buying the Edgar Allen Poe- which I could never find, the vampires, vampire couples etc! It was crazy last year! There will be a thread for HomeGoods and the shopping mania will begin! I found this Frankenstein hidden and it had a chip on it but they gave me 10% off and I just painted it! I love him!


----------



## RCIAG

I repainted Frankie's face green. I know he's supposed to be like the B&W movie guy, & I'm not even sure where or when we started making the monster green, but I just didn't like his face being grey.

I skipped Poe because he had fangs. The work that would be involved & de-fanging him, removing them, filing them off, whatever, just wasn't worth my time. Plus I don't think he'd fit in with the other monstery HG busts I have.

I almost hope HG doesn't have any new large busts this year because I hate storing them & even though I can find room I just don't wanna.

There is already a HG thread, it's combined with TJMaxx/Marshalls/HomeGoods because they're all under the same umbrella of ownership, can be close in proximity sometimes (TJMaxx & HomeGoods even have combined stores) & generally have a lot of the same merch.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...maxx-home-goods-marshalls-2016-halloween.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> I saw him on Target's website this morning for over $200.


wow
I am hoping he is as good as the vid they have of him other wize he will go back


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.Girl said:


> wow
> I am hoping he is as good as the vid they have of him other wize he will go back


Bernard the Butler was out last year as I recall. Someone must have bought him. I like his looks, nice for an older gent. 

I just watched his video again and interesting thing happened when I was on his page. I got a pop up message from GR saying "The following product is in limited supply: LED Outdoor Spotlight, $9.00, order now to ensure delivery, buy now (button)". Now I've clicked on the spotlights before (Xmas outdoor, and in fact purchased in the past) and I have seen a "low quantity" message pop up when I was _on an item_ but never had a message pop up for another item I had looked at while looking at something else.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Bernard the Butler was out last year as I recall. Someone must have bought him. I like his looks, nice for an older gent.
> 
> I just watched his video again and interesting thing happened when I was on his page. I got a pop up message from GR saying "The following product is in limited supply: LED Outdoor Spotlight, $9.00, order now to ensure delivery, buy now (button)". Now I've clicked on the spotlights before (Xmas outdoor, and in fact purchased in the past) and I have seen a "low quantity" message pop up when I was _on an item_ but never had a message pop up for another item I had looked at while looking at something else.



ya I will know today if I like him he is out for delivery. 

I had GR do that to me also for the Halloween garland.


----------



## Vsalz

Just fyi- I got this guy from Tuesday morning today for $10, only mine has led lights in the eyes that change color slowly.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok I received the butler 
My review of him 

The not so good 
He is not worth 199.00 
The battery door screw was stripped 
His mouth you can here when he talks pretty loud yes I could have made it quitter but for the price I paid not going to. 
The raven looks like a stuff animal not impressed at all with this. 
His arms are wires you bend into shape pretty sure in time those would break in time bend after bend since I would put him away after Halloween and have to bend to put in box and bend to shape when out. 
His velvet jacket was missing velvet in places 

The things I like his face and hands were awesome great looking and detail
The candle stick is great
Liked that he had shoes
His voice track and sensor to set him off were great. 

With this being said if he would have been 99.00 to maybe 125.00 I would have kept but he is not worth 199.00 I expect more for that price. 

He is getting returned to GR for me he is not 199 worthy that I paid .


----------



## halloween71

I have the mini version of the butler..got him years ago from maybe kmart.mine has a skull that talks on his tray he also talks.I like the mini version.


----------



## Cloe

I have that mini guy too. I got mine at Walgreens. I felt guilty taking him. Thay had named him and had items on his tray. He stopped working a couple years ago. Probably a wire but I'm not electronically savvy  
Saki: That's too bad about the butler. I thought he looked awesome in their video last year. Even as a static prop I would have liked him but I agree for $200 I would expect more. It seems props are going up and up yet they are becoming so cheaply made it's ridiculous. 
I'm sure it went around but I got the 25% off if you complete our survey e-mail today. I've given them everything this year short of my first born on Halloween items. They wouldn't be happy with my opinions probably anyway. I'm still wondering why I got yet another delay date for the Madame Zaltana sign yet on their site it's listed as in stock. Unless they are holding it to ship with other items.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I did think that Bernard Butler's raven looked kind of wonky from their photo, which didn't look at all like he had feathers so your comment Saki.girl didn't surprise me. His suit does look a bit thread barren in spots or maybe moth eaten?, kind of hard to tell. His suit from the photo doesn't bother me but the raven was a turn off. Otherwise I agree that he looks pretty good overall. I know that most of the props today are basically poles with heads, hands and if your lucky feet of some kind attached. 

My Madame Zaltana runs just as much as Bernard (although I got her for $50 less during that one sale) and she's short and I'm not expecting much in way of construction underneath the clothes. While I like her voice and what she says and maybe how she moves (still to be determined), she otherwise doesn't interact with anything else like Bernard. Hopefully I will find her aged face and hands as good as Bernard's. In a way a butler would be more of a useful prop in my entry way at halloween than what use I'm likely to get out of Zaltana but she just went so well with my Madame Misery I couldn't resist. I do hope I like her. And I do hope the typewriter doesn't disappoint in quality. From the videos I think I'm pretty sure what to expect but nothing like seeing it in person. So far both ship dates are still on track from what was listed.

There's nothing like opening up your beautifully wrapped and anticipated Christmas present and not liking it. Same kind of applies here with all the anticipation and excitement of a new season.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Kind of jealous that some of you have been receiving your orders already. I check my 2 orders daily to see if they are still on track to ship and so far they are. 


I've noticed that GR has done a layout change on the individual product pages on their website. The look is different and I now notice that some of the items including Zaltana and the typewriter say that they are "Special Order". Anyone have any idea what that is suppose to mean? I've seen "Exclusive" used on occasion but not Special Order. Does that mean once inventory is sold out that's it? It's interesting to note which items are S.O. and which are not. Henry zombie is and Skully and Larry are not. The Tapping Peeper, Jumping Spider, Venetian Victoria are -- and Bernard, Snow White Hag, Elwood Bones and Eva are not.


----------



## Forhekset

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Kind of jealous that some of you have been receiving your orders already. I check my 2 orders daily to see if they are still on track to ship and so far they are.
> 
> I've noticed that GR has done a layout change on the individual product pages on their website. The look is different and I now notice that some of the items including Zaltana and the typewriter say that they are "Special Order". Anyone have any idea what that is suppose to mean? I've seen "Exclusive" used on occasion but not Special Order. Does that mean once inventory is sold out that's it?


Just guessing, but I would think special order means that they aren't keeping the item in stock, and if you order it, they have to special order it direct from the supplier - which might affect their return policy, or it might mean that they can't guarantee that you'll actually receive it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That could be Forhekset. I checked their site and no info on Special Orders. I'm sure they would stand behind anything they offer though.


Hey, there's a 20% off offer right now on everything include sale mdse. Code XXW51857. Expires Tonight, 7/27 @ 11:59pm EDT.


----------



## Cloe

Well my sign finally arrived today. Good sized and looks pretty much like the website picture. Heads up to anyone that's considering buying this or the Dead and Breakfast sign as a children's birthday party gift. Note on back states this is not for children under 14 LOL.


----------



## dbruner

I got an email today that my skull door knocker has shipped, but my gold mask skull won't ship until August 4th. Can't wait, I will post pics of the door knocker as soon as I get it. If it looks half as good as the picture on line, it is staying on my door year round!


----------



## Serpentia

Thanks much, RC, for the pix of the bat wreath. Almost nothing GR sells is actually worth the asking price, but much of it is available nowhere else and I really don't have the time or stick-toit-iveness to try and make this stuff myself. So I buy it and if I get it on sale, well and good. 

My Deaths-head butterfly wreath should be here tomorrow, altho I doubt I will be posting pix till Monday because I am working Friday [tomorrow] Sat and Sun. May pick up these bats later.... very interesting and thanks again. Owner's pix are one of the things that makes this forum so great.


----------



## Serpentia

....now, to resist that Hocus Pocus sign. I really want it ARGH


----------



## RichardG

Sure everyone saw this, but if you missed it. This was in the GR catalog. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

My catalog was supposedly sent but I'm still waiting for it.


----------



## RichardG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> My catalog was supposedly sent but I'm still waiting for it.


Nothing exciting yet. I mean it has some Halloween, but it's a centerfold. Not a full catalog. A preview I should say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HaunterMom

Has anyone gotten the Haunted Typewriter? I'd like to hear a review. Thanks!


----------



## ZombieLion

http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore/images/GrandinRoad/ecatalogs/viewer.html?sku=1b00836d


Yum, I have my eye on the black skeleton Spider and the bat. 

So much for working today


----------



## Cloe

I ordered the typewriter but got another "Sorry your order will be shipped later than anticipated" again this morning. Along with one for a pumpkin I ordered. They are beginning to clog my emails LOL. It says anticipated ship date 8/8. I did order it before it officially went online so I'll be curious to see the order they ship them and will post if I happen to get it before others on here that ordered around the same time.


----------



## Cloe

ZombieLion said:


> http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore/images/GrandinRoad/ecatalogs/viewer.html?sku=1b00836d
> 
> 
> Yum, I have my eye on the black skeleton Spider and the bat.
> 
> So much for working today


This is just my opinion but before I paid double the price for the black spider, which I like a lot myself, I'd pick up the large bone colored one at At Home or Cotsco and a can of black paint for plastic.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hauntedmom the typewriter was suppose to ship on 8/1.

I see from reading the above I'm not the only one to receive the email on the Haunted Typewriter:

"Thank you for your recent order with Grandin Road. We are sorry to inform you that the following merchandise is delayed. We apologize for this delay, but anticipate shipping to you by the date indicated below. 152041 Qty: 1 Due: 08/08/2016
Animated Haunted Typewriter 
If you placed your order with a credit card, you will not be charged for this merchandise until it is shipped. If this new date is acceptable, you don�t need to do anything. Your order will be shipped automatically. If this date is not acceptable or you need further information, please call our customer service department at 800-491-5194 or email us at [email protected]. You can check the status of your order at any time by visiting: http://www.grandinroad.com/trackingWe appreciate your patience, and will do whatever we can to ship by the date quoted above, but will ship sooner, if possible Cordially, Grandin Road Customer Sales and Service We respect our customers."

At least we are all getting the same ship date. No real issue for me other than I'm excited to see it so disappointed to received. So the money will just stay in my account a bit longer. Just hoping the situation doesn't drag on like the Villafane pumpkin head of a few years back. That was a new item too. I also ordered it as soon as possible and due to manufacturing issues only got it right before Halloween.

Chances are if they are delayed in shipping it's due to the vendor and out of their control.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe said:


> This is just my opinion but before I paid double the price for the black spider, which I like a lot myself, I'd pick up the large bone colored one at At Home or Cotsco and a can of black paint for plastic.


I don't have any of the black animals or the green alien from Crazy Bonez but would think the coloring is in the plastic which would hold up to scratches in use and storage better than a painted surface. Plus I know all the joint areas when you move the parts will be colorized. 

So a word to the wise, My single experience with spray painting anything was kind of a mess. I didn't first lightly sand and prime the item which apparently needed to be done in my case, and my first coat came off in my hand. I was using silver metallic paint for plastic and was beginning to look like the Tin Man from Oz on my hands (thankfully got off with a little effort). Had to buy a second can of paint during this project so that ran me double ($10-12 total). Tried a second coat and ended up buying primer (more $) and having to redo everything. Then needed to add a sealent coat to it (again more $). Had to do it outdoors on our patio and lost a day when the weather was an issue. For someone who doesn't do craft, the whole experience taught me a lot including I don't really have the patience or workshop space to bother with it. Not having the supplies on hand it ended up costing way more than a simple, quick spray job I thought I was was getting myself into. So I can see value in just buying a factory finished product sometimes. Some of you guys are so crafty and do great work but I can tell you it's not for the craft challenged


----------



## Hilda

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I don't have any of the black animals or the green alien from Crazy Bonez but would think the coloring is in the plastic which would hold up to scratches in use and storage better than a painted surface. Plus I know all the joint areas when you move the parts will be colorized.
> 
> So a word to the wise, My single experience with spray painting anything was kind of a mess. I didn't first lightly sand and prime the item which apparently needed to be done in my case, and my first coat came off in my hand. I was using silver metallic paint for plastic and was beginning to look like the Tin Man from Oz on my hands (thankfully got off with a little effort). Had to buy a second can of paint during this project so that ran me double ($10-12 total). Tried a second coat and ended up buying primer (more $) and having to redo everything. Then needed to add a sealent coat to it (again more $). Had to do it outdoors on our patio and lost a day when the weather was an issue. For someone who doesn't do craft, the whole experience taught me a lot including I don't really have the patience or workshop space to bother with it. Not having the supplies on hand it ended up costing way more than a simple, quick spray job I thought I was was getting myself into. So I can see value in just buying a factory finished product sometimes. Some of you guys are so crafty and do great work but I can tell you it's not for the craft challenged


I'm chuckling. Remember my spray painted red ants fiasco?


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Thank goodness I had coffee when I opened the GR Halloween online catalog! LOL! Thanks for the link, ZombieLion!

I am so far taken with the corner spiderweb - very curious how it feels in the hand & how it would hold up in wind. I like the look of the black spiders too but would have no trouble spray painting a bone-colored one like Chloe suggested. We touch up our cemetery fence every year with black spray paint so a few scratches & such are no big deal to us, despite me ending up with black fingers for a few days afterwards! 

Gosh, Minerva Discordia is STUNNING. I love that her face can be incredibly scary if you put the right light & environment on her, but she could easily stay elegant as well. Her hat is just perfect too. 

On the same page as Minerva, I like the skull mask on the pedestal. 

Oh, the ghost light strand is wonderful! I would buy that if I didn't already have a garland for my fireplace. If I can think of another place to put it, I might buy it anyway! I guess I am drawn to things that could either be elegant or spooky, depending on how you set them up! These ghosts would totally enthrall my kids too! It's a lovely pumpkin display in the fireplace too - I like that a lot. 

As many have noted already, that witch tabletop server is so awesome! I mean, wow. 

Not a DoTD decorator, but gosh that bust is beautiful! The skull DoTD candle is also really lovely. 

I love the colors on the "Pumpkins for Sale" sign - I like incorporating yellow into Halloween & Harvest alike. 

Beautiful table setting with the skull plates, platter & skull card holders! 

Oh, I also love the Haunted Door Knocker (the hand one)! That is beautifully eerie!

Each time I see her, I do really like Victoria. I don't really have a place for her but one day she'd be so lovely in a crypt! (Who else can I make that statement to without seeming completely off the rails?!)

What a nice little interlude, looking at that catalog! And I totally put a Disney movie on for my kids (Brave, for the record), so I could enjoy it in peace! LOL!

I commented here as I looked through the catalog, obviously - DH isn't as interested in the elegant Halloween stuff like I am (he likes fog props & startle props mostly), so this was nice because I know you guys will all get it & actually comment back so it'll feel like I had a conversation with everyone about the neat stuff! 

I guess I am a little surprised, though, that there aren't more smaller interactive items. They have a few from last year & previous seasons, so all in all they do offer a good selection of that kind of thing (urn, spellbook, mirror, clock, now typewriter, etc), but I guess I expected more. Maybe I am forgetting something... anyway, I hope those of you who get the Fortune Teller will love her - I've said before I think she's great so I hope she is!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I can't believe I am saying this but I'm now considering cancelling my typewriter and/or Zaltana. I can't get over how many good things are out there this year. It's a good thing...and a bad thing in a way (at least as far as the wallet goes). This morning I got a notice of the typewriter is being delayed to 8/8, same ship date right now for Zaltana. I picked up the inflatable Dragon for $40 (after $10 coupon) from Big Lots this morning. Since I have a Maleficent costume already for a prop thought it would be a nice window setup for those Halloween rainy nights when I'm reluctant to do much set up in sketchy weather. Then I come back from BL and find out that the really, really cool 74-inch skeleton horse from Home Depot is priced at $200, had expected it to be much more. Watched the video and I think it's a Sleepy Hollow haunter's dream prop (I have the CVS Headless Horseman from 2 years ago to go along with it).....And I am _so_ torn. No way can I justify getting all 4 items. The typewriter is cool and I can work it into 2 of my haunt themes at least so know I could use it and I think the kids would find it fun. Little Zaltana is really cool too. I do have Madame Misery already so Zaltana is a bit redundant although her animation sold me on her. I'm leaning towards cancelling the typewriter and ordering the horse. After writing this I think that's what I'm going to do. Tough call though.

To think we have only started seeing halloween items out this season, I wonder what else will be tempting. Any one else having difficulty deciding what to buy this year? Are you holding out for things unknown? I know HomeGoods hasn't even started to put out their stuff yet.


Update: Well I cancelled the typewriter and ordered the horse. I'm definitely in need of horse blinders from this point forward.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BTW meant to come to this thread and post that GrandinRoad has a 20% off Friends Sale sitewide. Use Code FRIENDS20. Good thru 11:59pm EDT on Monday, 8/1.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok I received the haunted clock. What a cheap thing it is. I sent it back. It is not worth 49.00 in fact 20.00 would be pushing it. 
Disappointed in there quality this year.


----------



## dbruner

I got my door knocker today and it is awesome!!! Worth $129. I don't think the pics I took do it justice but here they are. hopefully. I am having my house painted soon and I am going to wait and hang it when I have a purple front door.


----------



## dbruner

Didn't mean to post three of the same one, I have another one in a chair for scale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That really is elegant and kind of creepy dbruner. Coming upon that on a door makes you wonder what the inside of the house will be like.

BTW if you edit the triple photo thread post you should be able to place your curser after the last image and carefully hit delete twice and get rid of the extra images. Then Save, naturally.


----------



## c910andace

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That really is elegant and kind of creepy dbruner. Coming upon that on a door makes you wonder what the inside of the house will be like.
> 
> BTW if you edit the triple photo thread post you should be able to place your curser after the last image and carefully hit delete twice and get rid of the extra images. Then Save, naturally.


I always need tips on how to post photos here. 

dbruner, That door knocker is a beauty. I ordered the Dearly Departed couple. Can't wait to post!!


----------



## dbruner

Thanks Ghost of Spookie! It worked.


----------



## 22606

c910andace said:


> dbruner, That door knocker is a beauty. I ordered the Dearly Departed couple. Can't wait to post!!


Agreed. 

The portraits or figures? Both look pretty nice.


----------



## Jezebel82

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I don't have any of the black animals or the green alien from Crazy Bonez but would think the coloring is in the plastic which would hold up to scratches in use and storage better than a painted surface. Plus I know all the joint areas when you move the parts will be colorized.
> 
> So a word to the wise, My single experience with spray painting anything was kind of a mess. I didn't first lightly sand and prime the item which apparently needed to be done in my case, and my first coat came off in my hand. I was using silver metallic paint for plastic and was beginning to look like the Tin Man from Oz on my hands (thankfully got off with a little effort). Had to buy a second can of paint during this project so that ran me double ($10-12 total). Tried a second coat and ended up buying primer (more $) and having to redo everything. Then needed to add a sealent coat to it (again more $). Had to do it outdoors on our patio and lost a day when the weather was an issue. For someone who doesn't do craft, the whole experience taught me a lot including I don't really have the patience or workshop space to bother with it. Not having the supplies on hand it ended up costing way more than a simple, quick spray job I thought I was was getting myself into. So I can see value in just buying a factory finished product sometimes. Some of you guys are so crafty and do great work but I can tell you it's not for the craft challenged


For anyone doing any spray painting, I highly recommend this for cans of spray paint
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-Economy-Spray-Grip-Accessory-243546/100140106

I spray painted my pvc fence last year and some outdoor chairs this summer and it made it 1000 times easier. No paint covered hands or achy fingers from pressing a nozzle forever. I find it makes it easier to give a nice even coat.


----------



## Jezebel82

Can I just say you guys are all really bad influences!!!! Hilda, I think you might be the worst  Thanks to seeing what you have done with some of these props I just HAD to order the eyeball orbs, skully and mice. Unfortunately my 3 year old is trying to claim the eyeballs and mice as his own. I mean I love that he's so into Halloween but... mine! He is right on top of me everytime a box is delivered I also got the animated pumpkins, hand holding witches and ordered the swinging bats way back in April and am waiting on the typewriter.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jezebel82 said:


> For anyone doing any spray painting, I highly recommend this for cans of spray paint
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rust-Oleum-Stops-Rust-Economy-Spray-Grip-Accessory-243546/100140106
> 
> I spray painted my pvc fence last year and some outdoor chairs this summer and it made it 1000 times easier. No paint covered hands or achy fingers from pressing a nozzle forever. I find it makes it easier to give a nice even coat.


I actually have two of those and they sure do make spraying with cans nice. Totally agree. Unfortunately it was the paint I sprayed on my pvc IV prop stand that came off in my hands when I handled it. Let it dry a long time too. Prep is always the longest part of doing something sometimes. One instance when I shouldn't have skipped it.


----------



## Jezebel82

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I actually have two of those and they sure do make spraying with cans nice. Totally agree. Unfortunately it was the paint I sprayed on my pvc IV prop stand that came off in my hands when I handled it. Let it dry a long time too. Prep is always the longest part of doing something sometimes. One instance when I shouldn't have skipped it.


Ah yeah, been there. I always hate doing the prep and am just eager to get to the final product.


----------



## c910andace

Jezebel82 said:


> Can I just say you guys are all really bad influences!!!! Hilda, I think you might be the worst  Thanks to seeing what you have done with some of these props I just HAD to order the eyeball orbs, skully and mice. Unfortunately my 3 year old is trying to claim the eyeballs and mice as his own. I mean I love that he's so into Halloween but... mine! He is right on top of me everytime a box is delivered I also got the animated pumpkins, hand holding witches and ordered the swinging bats way back in April and am waiting on the typewriter.


I just received my hand holding witches!! I'm opening them tomorrow! Let us know how you like that typewriter...it's on my wishlist.


----------



## c910andace

Garthgoyle said:


> Agreed.
> 
> The portraits or figures? Both look pretty nice.


The portraits. I have another set of a couple that is more humble from HomeGoods a few years back, they are a relief that is painted. I'd like to start a wall to fit in with those. 

I double stick printed images of Victorian Momento Mori printed on almond cardstock over all family portraits. Does anybody else do this? Too macabre?


----------



## Nox Eterna

Got my GR Halloween Haven catalog today


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

Got my catalog today too! Even though I've seen it online, gonna settle in with a cup of tea with it, my new HGTV magazine and a chocolate chip walnut cookie after the kids go to bed. Woohoo! 

PS - we stopped at Home Goods today & didn't see any Halloween. My DS3 said "Oh, man, Mama! I want to push the buttons. I am mad." LOL! He's ready for the season too & got spoiled at Big Lots!


----------



## Serpentia

Got mine today as well. I told my husband it was like the day the Sears Christmas catalog showed up in the mail when you were a kid. 

Ugh, Minerva Discordia is soooooo beautiful, but even if I had $1200 lying around, I have no space for her. But she is magnificent.


----------



## Serpentia

As promised, pix of the skull butterfly wreath: 

Good pix? No. But pix.

















Overall impression: I am keeping it. With that said, its like when you take a Christmas tree out of the box: you have to bend some stuff here, fluff that there, nudge the other thing back into place.... you have to finesse it into place, for best results. Is it worth $40? No. But I like it.

With that said, I find the black glitter sloppily applied, and in some spots its rubbed off - due to how they have to package it - and I will be dealing with that over the next day or so. An easy fix. If I can get the bat wreath on sale, I will pick that up as well.


----------



## Vsalz

Witchy woman-- I do!!! Every painting in the house:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Nice display vsalz! Our house floor plan is pretty open and we don't have many walls to put furniture against or hang artwork on. I like open but do miss wall space.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Check your e-mails for the Grandin Road survey. If you complete the survey, GR will give you a 25% promo code.


----------



## RCIAG

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Check your e-mails for the Grandin Road survey. If you complete the survey, GR will give you a 25% promo code.


I got one....oh that wreath is calling my name...can't you hear it too? 

It's saying "RCIAG...BUY MEEEEE!!! I'D ONLY BE $254.15 WITH THE DISCOUNT & SHIPPING!!"

Not that I'd know that or put it in my cart or anything like that. 

FTR, you can't use the Free Ship code with the 25% off code.


----------



## RCIAG

Serpentia said:


> Overall impression: I am keeping it. With that said, its like when you take a Christmas tree out of the box: you have to bend some stuff here, fluff that there, nudge the other thing back into place.... you have to finesse it into place, for best results. Is it worth $40? No. But I like it.


That's exactly how I feel about the bat wreath. I like it & didn't return it but it's certainly not worth the price they're asking, at least not without a discount or free shipping.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

30% off code thru 11:59 PM tonight (08/03): XXW52763


----------



## Pumpkin5

dbruner said:


> I got my door knocker today and it is awesome!!! Worth $129. I don't think the pics I took do it justice but here they are. hopefully. I am having my house painted soon and I am going to wait and hang it when I have a purple front door.
> View attachment 283746


Love this!!! I may have to wait for a sale, but it is lovely! Elegant and creepy and very detailed. 

Hey all you Grandinroad fans out there, 30% off today on one item for online orders. I had to jump on the witch wreath, I just had to. I'll let you know how I like it. (plus I had a store credit for free shipping for a broken item I received last year, so I am thrilled that the witch wreath soon will be MINE!)


----------



## Creepcakes

Okay, I pulled the trigger on Eva and the metal cauldron on a stand. The 30% off coupon took Eva down to $60ish. Both were labeled "in stock," although I got the "limited quantity" message when I had Eva in my cart. Looking forward to getting Eva - I think in the dark she'll look amazing. Might put her on the porch, although I'd have to bring her in every night. Will report back when I get them.

Wish there would have been more new stuff in the catalog this year, but I get a lot of good ideas from their background setups too. I think I may do my own spooky trees by painting some branches black and using my own lights.


----------



## Mapleton Manor

Yeah We got our Halloween Haven Magazine in the mail yesterday. I may have to take the credit card away from the wife. And she drooled all over the magazine already.


----------



## dawnski

Grandinroad has two 30% off codes XXW52763 and 30FORYOU. I've tried it and you can do two separate orders and get the 30% off on each.


----------



## RCIAG

Pumpkin5 said:


> I had to jump on the witch wreath, I just had to. I'll let you know how I like it. (plus I had a store credit for free shipping for a broken item I received last year, so I am thrilled that the witch wreath soon will be MINE!)


Ooooo I can't wait for YOU to get it & see your pics & review!!!


----------



## dbruner

I ordered the dearly departed portraits the other day with the 25% off I got for doing the survey. I think I am going to get one of the mantel scarves with today's 30% off for our reception desk at work. Does anyone have one of these? Do you like it? 

Also, my jeweled skull arrived. I thought I ordered the one with the gold mask, maybe I did and it was GR's mistake, but I am going to keep it, I think I like it better.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I am wavering. Ever since I bought the Big Lots animated bat (which I love), I've been eyeing GR's Cocoon Bats because I think they'd be a great display together in an area of our yard that we do as a sort of haunted cornfield. I love the 30% off sale but shipping feels so expensive & it eats up most of the discount. 

Ugh... I'm somewhat naturally cheap anyway , but without having seen what Home Goods is offering, I'm reluctant to make a decision. I like them, but I want 30% off AND free shipping, dang it!


----------



## Cloe

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Thank goodness I had coffee when I opened the GR Halloween online catalog! LOL! Thanks for the link, ZombieLion!
> 
> I am so far taken with the corner spiderweb - very curious how it feels in the hand & how it would hold up in wind. I like the look of the black spiders too but would have no trouble spray painting a bone-colored one like Chloe suggested.
> 
> 
> I ordered that corner spiderweb. Heads up it's made out of a stiff felt like material. Forgive my being naive about material type names. Too much hassle for me to send back and may look okay in the dark. It may avoid a major tangled mess as I have a grey polyester one that takes me forever to straighten it out. Definitely not what i expected by the picture. Also, I did get the Dearly departed portraits. I put them away but if anyone wants a close up I can grab them and take a picture.


----------



## Saki.Girl

My days from buying from these guys are over I have had to return almost everything I have bought quality is poor or damaged dissaponted with the price they charge I expect quality not damaged cheap 
2 faceless reapers damaged the replacement was worse then the first one . 
1 haunted clock very cheap not worth 59 
Buttler no way is worth 199 
I canceled the rest of items not shipped I will shop eles where.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Saki.Girl said:


> My days from buying from these guys are over I have had to return almost everything I have bought quality is poor or damaged dissaponted with the price they charge I expect quality not damaged cheap
> 2 faceless reapers damaged the replacement was worse then the first one .
> 1 haunted clock very cheap not worth 59
> Buttler no way is worth 199
> I canceled the rest of items not shipped I will shop eles where.


Did you call them and tell them of the damage, if so, how did they handle it? Maybe they will give you a discount. I hope for your damaged items they wont make you pay to return it. They should offer a free return for you.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WickedChick said:


> Did you call them and tell them of the damage, if so, how did they handle it? Maybe they will give you a discount. I hope for your damaged items they wont make you pay to return it. They should offer a free return for you.


Yep I did I said if they gave me half off of the faceless septor I would keep it they said sorry no we can not do that. Well send another and that was worse shape then first one. 
Oh and take photos of your return labels. When I returned buttler and was checking on refunded well they had no record of a return label shipped . I said I have a photo and tracking number and they said oh. Well ok now I see it has made it back to ware house.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Saki.Girl said:


> Yep I did I said if they gave me half off of the faceless septor I would keep it they said sorry no we can not do that. Well send another and that was worse shape then first one.
> Oh and take photos of your return labels. When I returned buttler and was checking on refunded well they had no record of a return label shipped . I said I have a photo and tracking number and they said oh. Well ok now I see it has made it back to ware house.


Good thing you took a picture, i always keep the accepted receipt or take a picture like you do for incidents like yours. Will they wave your return shipping or did they just credit you?


----------



## Restless Acres

dawnski said:


> Grandinroad has two 30% off codes XXW52763 and 30FORYOU. I've tried it and you can do two separate orders and get the 30% off on each.


Thanks! I used this and finally broke down and bought a Beware raven tombstone. Been eyeing for years. I have read that they are a little small, but I haven't seen one in person so can't really comment. I really have to upgrade my tombstones/add some obelisks, etc. This is the start! (Aside from 2 Target $20 Wolf statues that I had to buy at that price.)


----------



## Jezebel82

Halloween Haven video is up!

http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee..._mmc=facebook-_-halloweenhaven-_-video-_-8416


----------



## Ditsterz

Saki.Girl said:


> My days from buying from these guys are over I have had to return almost everything I have bought quality is poor or damaged dissaponted with the price they charge I expect quality not damaged cheap
> 2 faceless reapers damaged the replacement was worse then the first one .
> 1 haunted clock very cheap not worth 59
> Buttler no way is worth 199
> I canceled the rest of items not shipped I will shop eles where.


I just ordered a faceless ghost guy myself the other day. I hope he comes in good shape.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts

I bought Venetian Victoria, and she showed up fine. Hoping for the same for the witch.


----------



## RCIAG

Until last year I was really pleased with GR. After the Mad Hatter, I'm a little leery of some of their stuff now.

I'd love to know how those $1,000+ props show up. Those things have to got to be heavy so I hope they'd package them well & that they'd be quality. 

I think most of the Katherine's Collection stuff is a little too expensive but it also LOOKS pricey & it's not some crappy poles, a plastic face & creepy cloth.

As for what I've purchased this year, a mantle scarf & the bat wreath, I'm happy with it all, but the wreath is overpriced. I hope they don't continue on the $1,000+ direction, because that's pricing a lot of us out of it, but I also don't want them to continue on the "overpriced creepy cloth" road either. 

I will also be interest in what's leftover come October that they wanna get rid of. Even if the higher priced stuff was 50% off I still wouldn't buy it, but I do wonder what they'll cut prices on.

Just watched the video. Meh overall, but the stuff is staged beautifully!! I'd love stills & closeups of each set.


----------



## DaveintheGrave

I just got a Grandin Road 50% discount code, but it's only good until 5:59 PM today (8/4). I'm not sure if it covers Halloween items or not, but it's:

XXW39812.

I hope it includes Halloween items and someone here can use it.


----------



## Jezebel82

DaveintheGrave said:


> I just got a Grandin Road 50% discount code, but it's only good until 5:59 PM today (8/4). I'm not sure if it covers Halloween items or not, but it's:
> 
> XXW39812.
> 
> I hope it includes Halloween items and someone here can use it.


Unfortunately it's only summer stuff. These sales only apply to a set group of items. They don't usually include Halloween in their 50% off sales until maybe October. I think it was early October last year that I got the inflatable arch for 50% off.


----------



## ooojen

I like the video! They don't always use "my" colors (fuschia screams "80's" to me, rather than "Halloween") but overall, I thought it was a step up from the last couple years. It has that ethereal quality they used to have. 
I love the pumpkins spilling out of the fireplace. I like the effect of the model walking past, and appearing in the mirror walking the other direction before her hand has gone off screen. A couple items didn't seem perfectly placed (like the typewriter on the ground in the greenhouse) but overall I like the arrangements. I played the whole thing with my finger on the pause button so I could take time to see each set. 
Yep, fun-- and it helps give perspective of props' sizes and how they look with other props. 

I had high expectations that weren't filled last Halloween. I did buy quite a few things during the winter & spring when the prices were dirt cheap, and I _*wasn't*_ disappointed in them-- but it's easier to be happy with an $11 mediocre prop than with a $75 mediocre prop. GR did come through for me on the damaged mouse, so that's something. In the future, I'll still buy from GR, but I won't rush to be the first. I'll be cautious; I'll read reviews, spend some time thinking about purchases, and if something is sold out before I move, so be it. I can live with that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jezebel82 said:


> Halloween Haven video is up!
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/hallowee..._mmc=facebook-_-halloweenhaven-_-video-_-8416



Thanks I was wondering when it was going to come out. Nicely shot as usual. Way less scary than some of the shoots in the past, in fact didn't see anything really scary at all. I did like their garden set up but again for my decorating taste it was too bright. Since I don't need any more indoor decor items, the only things I'm interested in this year are Zaltana, which hopefully is shipping on the 8th, and if I end up with extra money before halloween, will consider re-ordering the typewriter. I really do love my HD skeleton horse so don't have regrets about cancelling that order when I did.


----------



## Jezebel82

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Thanks I was wondering when it was going to come out. Nicely shot as usual. Way less scary than some of the shoots in the past, in fact didn't see anything really scary at all. I did like their garden set up but again for my decorating taste it was too bright. Since I don't need any more indoor decor items, the only things I'm interested in this year are Zaltana, which hopefully is shipping on the 8th, and if I end up with extra money before halloween, will consider re-ordering the typewriter. I really do love my HD skeleton horse so don't have regrets about cancelling that order when I did.


I'm thinking of doing the same and cancelling the typewriter since I got the horse. My outdoor haunt consists mainly of a big cemetery scene and then I have a little walkthrough that's 10 X 20 in an enclosed tent. Last year was the first year I did the tent and I'm still torn on the theming. I ran out of time so I just kinda threw a bunch of props in on tables. ToTs loved it but it bugged me that there wasn't necessarily a cohesive scene. If I get the typewriter I would put it in the tent but still can't figure out how to stage it.


----------



## Ditsterz

I just watched the video. Bored me to tears. Nicely staged but thats it.


----------



## Cloe

Jezebel82 said:


> I'm thinking of doing the same and cancelling the typewriter since I got the horse. My outdoor haunt consists mainly of a big cemetery scene and then I have a little walkthrough that's 10 X 20 in an enclosed tent. Last year was the first year I did the tent and I'm still torn on the theming. I ran out of time so I just kinda threw a bunch of props in on tables. ToTs loved it but it bugged me that there wasn't necessarily a cohesive scene. If I get the typewriter I would put it in the tent but still can't figure out how to stage it.


Stop it both of you! How can I rationalize my getting it when you both backed out. My horse isn't here yet but I still want the typewriter for my hotel desk. And if it's a complete dud and I'm the only sucker that bought it I'll cry.


----------



## Jezebel82

Cloe said:


> Stop it both of you! How can I rationalize my getting it when you both backed out. My horse isn't here yet but I still want the typewriter for my hotel desk. And if it's a complete dud and I'm the only sucker that bought it I'll cry.


Oh no please don't let me influence you. I haven't actually backed out yet, but debating it. At least it sounds like you have a spot that makes perfect sense for the typewriter. I think it will look great but just not sure I really have the spot for it. However, I know I'll be totally jealous seeing everyone's pics when they start shipping them out.


----------



## 22606

ooojen said:


> I like the video! They don't always use "my" colors (fuschia screams "80's" to me, rather than "Halloween") but overall, I thought it was a step up from the last couple years. It has that ethereal quality they used to have.


Personally, I prefer the more interactive ones from years ago, with the actors making their way through the various rooms full of props. They were darker in tone, plus I think that they were _better_. While I did like some of the room designs, this video more closely resembled a promotion enticing people to come visit a store/boutique to see the setup, a la Roger's Gardens (which looks truly amazing).

After completing the survey (let's just say that they now know without question that I am not among their wealthiest consumers... heh) and getting a 25% off code, I opted to order the smaller beaded skull, new candelabra, and both of the Day of the Dead candles (which are supposed to now ship on the 12th). As far as I know, there are no photos posted of the glam skull, so here it is from various angles:


----------



## Hilda

Garthgoyle, Funny you should mention that.... I too thought of Roger's Garden's videos when I watched this one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe said:


> Stop it both of you! How can I rationalize my getting it when you both backed out. My horse isn't here yet but I still want the typewriter for my hotel desk. And if it's a complete dud and I'm the only sucker that bought it I'll cry.


Hey, if I end up with more funds a bit later end August or so, I'd still like to order it. I do have plans for it. And besides your one of our reviewers, right? .


----------



## Pumpkin5

DaveintheGrave said:


> I just got a Grandin Road 50% discount code, but it's only good until 5:59 PM today (8/4). I'm not sure if it covers Halloween items or not, but it's:
> 
> XXW39812.
> 
> I hope it includes Halloween items and someone here can use it.


It doesn't....I tried....I was just going to order another wreath and send the higher priced one back. It was just on furniture and indoor décor. I will have to say, I ordered two lamps from Grandinroad in February and though it took four months to get them, they are wonderful. My husband says at least once a week, "I would NEVER have picked those lamps, but they are just fantastic".... 

Thanks Grandinroad!!! Even though there seems to be a lot of people with issues with the Grandinroad stuff, I am a fan. Some of my best props are from Grandinroad. That being said, I do order most of my Grandinroad items with a coupon, or when they are running a sale. I love me some Grandinroad, but I'm not crazy.


----------



## TheNextMartha

Does anyone have this witch? 

Is it easily triggered and is the voice clear enough to understand?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jezebel82 said:


> Oh no please don't let me influence you. I haven't actually backed out yet, but debating it. At least it sounds like you have a spot that makes perfect sense for the typewriter. I think it will look great but just not sure I really have the spot for it. However, I know I'll be totally jealous seeing everyone's pics when they start shipping them out.


As part of my theme, I'm planning on having a small tent set up that was a field office for a jungle explorer. Actually he was an antiquities thief and jungle wildlife poacher. The typewriter was going to be on his field desk (or crate set up) along with maps and trinkets and shrunken heads and such. Plan to drape garland vines around and add some wildlife to the area (snakes hanging down from things and crawling around the table with empty food rations strewn around with mice getting the last morsels). The explorer is either gone or now native stew, haven't decided. My horse comes into play just outside the jungle encampment. A zombie warrior will be riding him guarding the area and watching all who come. Maybe you could do something similar especially with such a big tent space. Your guy could instead be a medical doctor looking for a cure among the jungle plants. Set up tables with lab equipment and cages or jars of specimens. You could have the typewriter on a table with the dead doctor, now a skeleton, collapsed over the typewriter. He apparently found something or got infected with something deadly that killed him and he spent his last minutes trying to type a message for help. Anyway, both Horse and Prop can be made to work in such a scene. . I really do still want that typewriter as you can tell LOL.


----------



## Pumpkin5

TheNextMartha said:


> Does anyone have this witch?
> 
> Is it easily triggered and is the voice clear enough to understand?



 My good friend, Hilda. has that witch, and she has had nothing but good things to say about it. Maybe you could PM her and ask her directly. She has posted some pictures, and she (the witch) looks pretty awesome.


----------



## Hilda

Pumpkin5 said:


> My good friend, Hilda. has that witch, and she has had nothing but good things to say about it. Maybe you could PM her and ask her directly. She has posted some pictures, and she (the witch) looks pretty awesome.


You rang?!?!?!  





TheNextMartha said:


> Does anyone have this witch?
> 
> Is it easily triggered and is the voice clear enough to understand?


Oh yes! We love her. Great face. Triggers easily. Very clear audio. We are very happy.
The ONLY thing that bothers me is (and this is with ALL these kinds of props) is it is obvious there is no 'body'. No legs. Lays very flat on the lower body. I keep meaning to do something to beef her up, but that is really not a big deal. 










I added a furry rat in her pouch around her waist.


----------



## Jezebel82

TheNextMartha said:


> Does anyone have this witch?
> 
> Is it easily triggered and is the voice clear enough to understand?


I have her too and love her! The kids all love her too. Her voice is clear and she is easily triggered. My only complaint with her is her hair/hat. The first year I had her it was constantly falling off leaving her bald  The following year I added my own wig. I put her next to a fogging cauldron with a green light last year and the year before I put a bubble fogger next to her. She's been a favorite of all the ToTs.


----------



## TheNextMartha

Hilda said:


> You rang?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes! We love her. Great face. Triggers easily. Very clear audio. We are very happy.
> The ONLY thing that bothers me is (and this is with ALL these kinds of props) is it is obvious there is no 'body'. No legs. Lays very flat on the lower body. I keep meaning to do something to beef her up, but that is really not a big deal.
> 
> View attachment 284630
> 
> 
> 
> I added a furry rat in her pouch around her waist.


Thank you for your input! I want to upgrade my witch situation and think this one is a good fit.

I'm familiar with the "flat body" syndrome they have. Sometimes I use garbage bag filled with other bags/netting to fluff them up.

I think with your input this one might be the winner.


----------



## ooojen

Hilda said:


> ...
> 
> I added a furry rat in her pouch around her waist.



Ohhhh! it's a furry rat! Whew! 

I can't really say I've ever found the GR videos exactly scary, but I think this year's was a step up over the last couple years. I can see the comparison with Roger's Garden videos, for sure.


----------



## TheNextMartha

Jezebel82 said:


> I have her too and love her! The kids all love her too. Her voice is clear and she is easily triggered. My only complaint with her is her hair/hat. The first year I had her it was constantly falling off leaving her bald  The following year I added my own wig. I put her next to a fogging cauldron with a green light last year and the year before I put a bubble fogger next to her. She's been a favorite of all the ToTs.


Perfect. I've been known to hot glue hats down. 

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't know if this was mentioned today but when I went on their Halloween Haven area saw that there's free shipping on all halloween tonight, 8/4. Expires 11:59pm EDT. Only halloween. Code Spookyfreeship.


----------



## Kruella

Today is 15%off and free ship on everything. I ordered the skeleton door knocker, set of six mice, and the hocus pocus sign. I would LOVE the Katherine's collection tabletop witch server, but I can't bring myself to spend the money on it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Any one with some of the GR tombstones, do you recommend them and which one do you like the best? Do they stay pretty stable on the ground?
on this note, does anyone have pictures of the tombstones they have offered in the past or are they the same?


----------



## thehalloweenchick

With the 15% off plus free shipping today I pulled the trigger on the Zultana fortune teller, Bernard the Butler who I have been wanting for years, and one of the big tombstones. My Halloween shopping for the year may need to be done now. Does anyone else have any of these items?


----------



## mraymer

My first GR tombstone was the celtic zombie gravestone. I liked it so much I ordered more, so I added the "welcome to the boneyard" tombstone with the vulture on top, the "beware" tombstone with the crow on top, the "my beloved" tombstone, and "winged lady statue". They're heavy enough that I don't worry about them falling over and they look great. They'll also last for years. In my opinion, they're worth $70-$80. The ones that are $139 and $159, I'm not crazy about at that price point because of the size. I was disappointed in "my beloved" when I got it last year. They look great, but are smaller than I care for at that price. My favorite would probably be the celtic zombie gravestone that I got several years ago.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

mraymer, thanks for the answer. I wish I had pictures of the ones they offered before. I think I vaguely remember the celtic one....is it just a celtic cross? you called it celtic zombie so did it have something different about that made it zombish? I'm leaning toward the one with the vulture and the and the one with the reaper/crow on it. been sitting here all morning trying to make up my mind lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Went to check GR this morning to see if my Zaltana shipped before the 8th. Hasn't yet. Saw that offer. When they do a certain discount on the whole order and free shipping those offers can get really attractive even if the discount amount is small like 15%. Glad to see a number of people jumping for that and all with good stuff. I will still need to wait for more of a break between horse purchase to think about ordering the typewriter. I know there will be other offers but just not sure of the inventory count. Can't wait to see photos of what everyone gets.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Disembodiedvoice, for early images of the older tombstones, go back to their older video shoots on youtube or maybe they have images from them still posted on their website. I'd suggest going back to our older year Grandinroad threads here but seeing as they are usually miles long that might not be the most efficient!


----------



## mraymer

disembodiedvoice said:


> mraymer, thanks for the answer. I wish I had pictures of the ones they offered before. I think I vaguely remember the celtic one....is it just a celtic cross? you called it celtic zombie so did it have something different about that made it zombish? I'm leaning toward the one with the vulture and the and the one with the reaper/crow on it. been sitting here all morning trying to make up my mind lol


Here's a link to my post when I got the celtic zombie gravestone, includes a GR photo of the tombstone. http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/105972-grandin-road-halloween-haven-up-post1122343.html#post1122343

I think the vulture and crow tombstones are worth the $70-$80, even better if you can use a 30% off coupon. But the others that are over $100 I was disappointed with because of the size of them. I should have returned it for the price I paid, but I didn't.


----------



## dbruner

Kruella, you will love the skull door knocker. It's the best thing I've ever bought from GR.


----------



## Restless Acres

Kruella said:


> Today is 15%off and free ship on everything. I ordered the skeleton door knocker, set of six mice, and the hocus pocus sign. I would LOVE the Katherine's collection tabletop witch server, but I can't bring myself to spend the money on it.


Thank you! I used this to get the Welcome to the Boneyard tombstone to match the Beware one I bought two days ago. As others have posted, I am concerned about the size of their resin tombstones, but these two seem to be the most bang for the buck. Would love the winged lady one, but know it's too small. Not that a little small is a deal breaker, given storage concerns. I also like the fact that skeletons, tombstones are usually 3/4 scale, as my yard is not gigantic.


----------



## A Little Odd

Just got the message that Zaltana won't ship till 8/15 now.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## thehalloweenchick

A Little Odd said:


> Just got the message that Zaltana won't ship till 8/15 now.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Yes, when I ordered mine it was showing 8/15 as the shipping date.


----------



## A Little Odd

thehalloweenchick said:


> Yes, when I ordered mine it was showing 8/15 as the shipping date.


Mine had said 8/8. Have been counting down

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I received the same delayed email on Zaltana this a.m. rescheduling to 8/15. No biggie really here. Guess funds will be in my account a little longer. This is one of the reasons I grew to like ordering things early, less panic and stress if things get delayed with still plenty of time til halloween.

I see from their website that the typewriter has been delayed to 8/15 too. Was hoping you guys were going to get it on time after the first delay and I'd get a review soon. I wonder if both these items were coming from the same vendor.


----------



## dbruner

I got the Dearly Departed portraits today. They are very good quality for the price, even without the 25% off I got for doing their survey, and I would recommend them.


----------



## RCIAG

Just got an email that my hands holding lanterns has shipped. I should have it Wednesday.


----------



## 22606

Here are both Day of the Dead LED candles. Nice size to each of them, plus the designs are gorgeous. The spiders repeat all the way around, while the skull is printed on only one side, as can be seen when photographed from a different angle. Batteries are included. When lit, they are a bit on the dim side, but I would think that the effect would show far better when it is dark.


----------



## screamqueen2012

anyone else loving watching grandian road do almost daily flash sales this year? remember last year they didnt do nearly a thing?.........im guessing their marketing person got a bit smarter finally or got replaced...........good...haha


----------



## Serpentia

More pix of the moth[?] wreath...









.... And as part of my vanitas.... which changes now and then, I add and take away elements as whim moves me.


----------



## Serpentia

screamqueen2012 said:


> anyone else loving watching grandian road do almost daily flash sales this year? remember last year they didnt do nearly a thing?.........im guessing their marketing person got a bit smarter finally or got replaced...........good...haha


Yep, just bought a second purple spot to match the one I have now.... I was going to get two fire and ice ones, but thought the purple looked cooler in the videos.


----------



## Creepcakes

Creepcakes said:


> Okay, I pulled the trigger on Eva and the metal cauldron on a stand. The 30% off coupon took Eva down to $60ish. Both were labeled "in stock," although I got the "limited quantity" message when I had Eva in my cart. Looking forward to getting Eva - I think in the dark she'll look amazing. Might put her on the porch, although I'd have to bring her in every night. Will report back when I get them.
> 
> Wish there would have been more new stuff in the catalog this year, but I get a lot of good ideas from their background setups too. I think I may do my own spooky trees by painting some branches black and using my own lights.


Got my cauldron and Eva last night. I was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the cauldron - it really is a pretty sturdy hammered metal, and stands about 2 feet. There is a shallow pan that sits just inside the lip that you fill with water and insert a mister with color changing lights. There is some bizarre plastic piece that is supposed to "diffuse" the mist, but it was misshapen when it came in the packaging and actually prevented the mister from reaching the water and creating mist. I just threw it away. The whole thing works pretty nicely - just have to place the cauldron up a bit so people can't see down into it to see the mister.

Eva on the other hand... Her face isn't completely glued to the head form - it's sticking out and very unstable. Her hair has a bunch of glue all over it, and is falling out of whatever bun is on top of her head. Her hands seem very tiny for the size of her head... Mailing items back is such a pain, but I'm not pleased with her.


----------



## RCIAG

I would love to know how many of those $1,000+ props they're selling.


----------



## Jezebel82

RCIAG said:


> I would love to know how many of those $1,000+ props they're selling.


i'd love to know that too and I bet it's more than we think. I think some of the stuff is very nice but I could never fathom spending that much on a static indoor piece, but that's just me. It reminds me of a "Halloween decorating" class I took at Pottery Barn a couple years ago. I was so excited to learn some new stuff and was quite disappointed when it was nothing more than an hour long Pottery Barn sales pitch. They just walked us around the store pointing out the halloween items and the teacher raving about their LED timer candles. One of the items was a poseable skeletong for $100. When I saw it online I assumed it was at least higher quality, but nope, same exact skeleton I had purchased in CVS for a whole lot less. I asked if anyone ever bought him and she said oh yes he's a big seller. I assume there is a similar market of people for GR items.


----------



## RCIAG

Jezebel82 said:


> I asked if anyone ever bought him and she said oh yes he's a big seller. I assume there is a similar market of people for GR items.


And those people aren't us usually because WE know there's an exact copy somewhere else cheaper. There's also people that think if you spend more $$$ on something it's gotta be THE BEST EVAR!! even if it's the exact same thing that Walgreens or CVS is selling.

If I'm going to spend $1,000+ on a prop it would be a Distortions type prop or something equally fabulous & huge. But I do bet those top $ items probably are good items & not the usual pole, fabric, plastic face stuff. Even if it were 50% off it would still be more than I'd spend on a static prop.

I guess that stuff is also marketed to the "normals" like a lot of the stuff at Spirit. Its not meant to be used every night for a month, it's for a party or a few hours on Halloween. Plus GR is generally more upscale furnishings in general so I guess they know their audience. 

That stuff would have to be 75%+ off for me to buy it. I do like that witch table topper, but even at $500 it's more than I'd spend, but if it were 75% off I'd think about it & I'm not even a big witch fan.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

RCIAG said:


> I would love to know how many of those $1,000+ props they're selling.


ok...so my husband is a doctor and makes real good money so we have a bit of disposable income and i would pay $1000 for a good display prop. But I AM trying to figure out how to MAKE a copycat of the Katherine's collection Lord Display frame before i give up and buy it ...and i prolly won't buy it at all.


----------



## Jezebel82

RCIAG said:


> And those people aren't us usually because WE know there's an exact copy somewhere else cheaper. There's also people that think if you spend more $$$ on something it's gotta be THE BEST EVAR!! even if it's the exact same thing that Walgreens or CVS is selling.
> 
> If I'm going to spend $1,000+ on a prop it would be a Distortions type prop or something equally fabulous & huge. But I do bet those top $ items probably are good items & not the usual pole, fabric, plastic face stuff. Even if it were 50% off it would still be more than I'd spend on a static prop.
> 
> I guess that stuff is also marketed to the "normals" like a lot of the stuff at Spirit. Its not meant to be used every night for a month, it's for a party or a few hours on Halloween. Plus GR is generally more upscale furnishings in general so I guess they know their audience.
> 
> That stuff would have to be 75%+ off for me to buy it. I do like that witch table topper, but even at $500 it's more than I'd spend, but if it were 75% off I'd think about it & I'm not even a big witch fan.


Completely agree with everything you said. I think the majority of people here on the forum are much more into DIY and have a high level of creativity. We also share so much so it is very easy to know that it's the exact same skelly at CVS. I love the concept of the witch table topper although it's not my style at all and my first thought is ok how can I DIY something similar. I think I take my creativity for granted sometimes and I forget that some people just would not even know where to start with that kinda stuff. With GR they also have the advantage of having really unique items. That's what drew me to them in the first place. So I can see there being a particular audience of customers who don't want to put in the work to make something but have the money to spend to get a showstopping piece for their house or a party. Though with things like the PB skeleton I think you nailed it when you said some people just think something is better because it's the most expensive. I'd hate to add up what I end up spending over a Halloween season, but I'd bet it comes close to the cost of one of those bigger items.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

well...you know...i can't DIY worth a crap. But i really AM gonna try to copy the Lord frame. we'll see how he turns out. 

and if i did buy one HUGE thing...i wouldn't be able to buy much else in a season. 

So i haven't bought him yet...maybe after my trip to rogers gardens.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

has anybody bought the animated fortune teller, Zaltana? 

any thoughts on it (even if you haven't bought her)


----------



## professor_key

Anybody have the GR fogger? Any comments? Far inferior to Chaves 1301?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Saki.Girl

wickedwillingwench said:


> has anybody bought the animated fortune teller, Zaltana?
> 
> any thoughts on it (even if you haven't bought her)


i know someone who did and it got returned


----------



## a_granger

wickedwillingwench said:


> well...you know...i can't DIY worth a crap. But i really AM gonna try to copy the Lord frame. we'll see how he turns out.
> 
> and if i did buy one HUGE thing...i wouldn't be able to buy much else in a season.
> 
> So i haven't bought him yet...maybe after my trip to rogers gardens.


I love that piece too and am trying to make one. I emailed holiday barn for the size since I did not see it on the description. It's 34" × 30", so a really large piece.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Well, my wreath came today and I unpacked it and low and behold, there was no spider dangler....the holes were in the wreath...but no spider. So I contacted Grandinroad and their fix to this problem? Me, packing up the wreath and sending it back to them so they can ship another one out. WHAT?? I asked the CS rep, if the spider is missing from the wreath you sent to me, then how do I know there will be one in the new wreath you send out??? She didn't have an answer, but said, oh, it will probably be in the new wreath....Then I asked them to take a spider dangler out of a wreath they have there and send it to me and everything would be great....but they said they are not allowed to tamper with unordered merchandise. SHEESH!!! 

I just sat there.....if I didn't like the wreath so much, I sure as shooting would send it back and be done with them....but the craftsmanship on the wreath is top notch.....I really want it for my front door.


----------



## Serpentia

The video is really pretty, it did remind me of Roger's Gardens. I like my Halloween elegant and this video was certainly that. I think it was a bit too well-lit, a bit too daytime. It needed more of an evening air about it, complete with beautiful spotlighting and whatnot. Topiaries with white mini-lights say Christmas to me, not Halloween.

Its a vast improvement over that year they did the game-show video, though. Ugh. 

I am also curious as to how well these $1000+ props sell. Where do people store this stuff? If I had that kind of money to spend, this is the KC prop I would have bought: 









This lady would be up all year 'round.... IIRC, she was about $1500 and the costume was available to fit people. OMG! But way too rich for my blood.


----------



## MacabreWeb

RCIAG said:


> And those people aren't us usually because WE know there's an exact copy somewhere else cheaper. There's also people that think if you spend more $$$ on something it's gotta be THE BEST EVAR!! even if it's the exact same thing that Walgreens or CVS is selling.
> 
> If I'm going to spend $1,000+ on a prop it would be a Distortions type prop or something equally fabulous & huge. But I do bet those top $ items probably are good items & not the usual pole, fabric, plastic face stuff. Even if it were 50% off it would still be more than I'd spend on a static prop.
> 
> I guess that stuff is also marketed to the "normals" like a lot of the stuff at Spirit. Its not meant to be used every night for a month, it's for a party or a few hours on Halloween. Plus GR is generally more upscale furnishings in general so I guess they know their audience.
> 
> That stuff would have to be 75%+ off for me to buy it. I do like that witch table topper, but even at $500 it's more than I'd spend, but if it were 75% off I'd think about it & I'm not even a big witch fan.


I can only imagine having the disposable income to drop $1000 on a Halloween decoration and it not be a thing. Anyone who can that is awesome and I'm not judging, I would if I could! But I do feel like some things are a bit of a rip off when you break down exactly what they're made of and how they're put together. 

I think it's a bit of a tricky thing, I DIY a lot of stuff and will replicate something if I cannot afford it. I know though not everyone is craft savvy or has the time to do it. If it's a handmade, original, or limited in how many are made I can justify spending a little more on something, but some stuff is ridiculous. Wooden signs with wording on them is what really gets me, its a square sign, with text and glitter, why is this thing $20? 

I was thinking about this the other day, why purchase ___ when you can make it yourself for cheaper? But is it really cheaper? One thing that always bugged me is when Martha Stewart would say "You can make this with things you find around your house" and then it's things only someone who IS a crafter would have. When you add up the actual tools needed as well (hot glue gun, paint, possibly a saw) it's not actually cheaper. 

So I can get why people would rather drop $$$ than hassle with it, but I still think they take advantage on a lot of things. GR has beautiful things, but all I can do is press my nose against the glass and dream. Most of the items would blow my whole budget this time a year.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

MacabreWeb said:


> So I can get why people would rather drop $$$ than hassle with it, but I still think they take advantage on a lot of things. GR has beautiful things, but all I can do is press my nose against the glass and dream. Most of the items would blow my whole budget this time a year.


well,l even if i can do a reasonable facsimile of the Lord, it will never look as elegant or polished as the one from KC. But it might be kinda cool. Only time will tell.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I haven't received an email of an updated shipping date but when I checked my GR account (orders) this morning my Madame Zaltana order has changed from shipping on 8/15 to tomorrow, 8/11. And interesting, now if you check her online at the website it says she ships on 8/16.


----------



## RCIAG

I know I have more than $1,000 worth of stuff in my basement but unless I get more than 30 ToTers (last year half that) I'm not spending that much on one giant prop, Distortions or otherwise. I'd have to go bigger & better, post flyers, Facebook, etc. to get people in to think those $1,000+ props be worth my while.

They've gotta break down somehow, they can't be shipped as they are. At least I hope they're not shipped as they are. I'd love to see them in person too. They're pretty awesome in just the pics, I hope they're as awesome in person.

I need to see pics of that Witch wreath please Pumpkin! At least a spider is something that's easy to add & it's not broken or damaged in any other way. I wanna know what it's made of too.


----------



## ooojen

I'll be interested to hear what people think of Madame Zaltana. I noticed in the video they changed camera position AND slightly altered the position of the prop itself in different shots, to make it appear as though she were pointing to several different cards on the table. I *think* there are actually only two arm positions. That doesn't mean she won't be a great prop, but I do think the video was shot to be a bit misleading. I know that's just how it's done; Caveat emptor.
The talk above about expecting quality when the price is high-- yep. That one smacked me in the face last year-- though my idea of a high price per individual prop is fairly modest.

Minerva Discordia's description says she has poseable arms. I think if they used high-end mannequin ball and socket joints, they'd say so in the description. Even if they used ratcheting joints, I think they'd promote that. So, I can only assume Minerva's "poseable arms" are the same as Venetian Victoria's, ie, wires that can be bent. I hope Minerva's are a little stiffer wire so they hold their position better. Also, while her hands and face are resin, I saw nothing in the description about the rest of her body-- just "sturdy metal stand". By that, I'd guess that she has no body, either-- just a metal pole. She does look pretty sunken in. "Sturdy metal stand" sounds better than VV's "metal pole with plastic base", but nowhere near as good as a solid body. 
If you're not one to build or craft, you could still buy a fully poseable mannequin for $350, hire a seamstress to make a $500 costume (with your own choice of design and detailing), give a starving artist $100 to re-paint the face, and pocket several hundred bucks' difference...on top of having a solid prop that you could reposition however you wanted. To each his or her own, but clearly_* I*_ don't see much point in dropping the high-end money for what probably isn't high-end construction.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's a prediction: Shouldn't be long for Madame Zaltana to make her appearance. I rewatched the video of her and guess I never got the impression she would point to different cards really. I'm sure her arm works like a reindeer head motor, left and right, so basically 2-positions. We might be able to run her animation and adjust the mat with the Wheel or Chance of Fortune imprinted card to be positioned to where she points to it during one of her sayings but other than that you're not going to see adjustability in her hand movement from what I can tell.

I do like that she will need to be triggered after each saying instead of going on and on (hopefully with a timer for a non-activation period as well), but the swinging hand movement shoudn't look as repetitive as she does in the video. They must have edited it to show it as continuous between all the sayings. Site says she has an 80 degree triggering range so not bad I guess and more directed to being near her. You clip her sensor onto her clothing so there might be some additional ways to narrow that even further, like to someone standing right in front of her. I plan to put her in a small tent structure anyway so she doesn't get triggered at random by movement in the general area. Hubby will like the volume control on her for sure. 

There is now a pdf on GrandinRoad's site for her assembly and operating instructions. You have to scroll down through the description to see it. Kind of helpful to know what to expect. She's constructed pretty much like I expected. I do like that the headband and veil aren't sewn on to her head and can be switched out as a result. Wasn't fancying the headband in the video and I like to personalize the props on occasion. Well I am excited about her shipping finally. Since I'm on the West coast there will be others who ordered early that will get theirs first and will look forward to your pics and reviews.


BTW I'm on a Mac and have Apple's iBooks standard app to organize pdf files. I've been collecting the manufacturer pdfs for my props and organizing them in iBooks for a quick reference (Tekky Toys is great about putting them up on their site and Home Depot has posted the Skeleton Horse pdf on their site). The pdfs frequently tell you what type of AC adapter you need which is great because you don't want to grab the wrong one and maybe burn out the motor for the prop.


----------



## Renfield

I love GR but tend to stick to their simpler props. I'm lucky enough to live near their outlet, which ends up with all the broken things that people send back. The more intricate the prop, the more fragile & cheaply made it is. The quality is definitely not reflected in the price, in most cases! I have a lot of their stuff, 99% of it sale & clearance items. Grabbed the eye orbs this year & looking hard (but skeptically) at the haunted typewriter & the hand door knocker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooojen

Renfield said:


> Grabbed the eye orbs this year & looking hard (but skeptically) at the haunted typewriter & the hand door knocker.


Welcome, Renfield! If you get the door knocker, I'd love to see a review. That has been tempting me, too.


----------



## Serpentia

ooojen said:


> If you're not one to build or craft, you could still buy a fully poseable mannequin for $350, hire a seamstress to make a $500 costume (with your own choice of design and detailing), give a starving artist $100 to re-paint the face, and pocket several hundred bucks' difference...on top of having a solid prop that you could reposition however you wanted. To each his or her own, but clearly_* I*_ don't see much point in dropping the high-end money for what probably isn't high-end construction.


A good fully poseable mannequin is going to run you more than $350, but one could probably be purchased in the position desired - there are many seated mannequins available, for instance. I paid about $110 for my standing mannequin and consider it money well spent. 

And why pay $500 for a costume? You could, if you wanted really high-end - but for just about anything a haunter would want I am guessing a ready made costume is already available. These could easily be added to or altered. 

I avoid moving props in general, as I KNOW they are going to break down sooner or later. Probably sooner.


----------



## ooojen

Fully articulated: http://mannequinstore.com/flexible_mannequins.htm

Not fully poseable, but as much so as the GR prop for less than $200:
http://www.zingdisplay.com/Sarah-Fl...fdom=adwords&gclid=CIng0vK-t84CFY-AaQoduBULWA

I certainly wouldn't pay $500 to have an outfit made. I would either buy a cheaper one, or sew it myself for a fraction of that. My point was just that if a person doesn't construct or craft but really wants a similar prop, they could have it assembled for them, just the way they wanted, for significantly less than $1300.


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I haven't received an email of an updated shipping date but when I checked my GR account (orders) this morning my Madame Zaltana order has changed from shipping on 8/15 to tomorrow, 8/11. And interesting, now if you check her online at the website it says she ships on 8/16.


I got another one of those oh so familiar emails on the 6th saying shipping was delayed for mine with an anticipated date of 8/15. I know mine hasn't shipped because they haven't pulled the $$ out of my account yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cloe said:


> I got another one of those oh so familiar emails on the 6th saying shipping was delayed for mine with an anticipated date of 8/15. I know mine hasn't shipped because they haven't pulled the $$ out of my account yet.



I got my delay notice on the 6th as well. Have you checked your order status yet today? Mine now says 8/11, tomorrow. I'm interpreting this as the packaging is being readied for shipment and will go out tomorrow and my cc will be charged then.


----------



## RCIAG

Got my arms with lanterns yesterday & opened them today. I'm pretty happy with them.

They are very substantial. They're like the Lakeside hands on steroids! They have a metal ringed keyhole hangar on the back so they could be hung, but they're heavy resin so you'd have to put a pretty good hanger in a wall to hang them. I don't think Command strips would do it. You do get a left & right hand.

They have a base on them unlike the Lakeside hands, that's where the hanger is. You could use them standing up & cover up the base or you could use them without the lights.

The lights are little cages & you could put a real candle in it or a fake one. I'd go with fake just because it would heat up the bit of the hand that's over the light.

Definitely worth it.


----------



## Kenneth

RCIAG said:


> Got my arms with lanterns yesterday & opened them today. I'm pretty happy with them.
> 
> They are very substantial. They're like the Lakeside hands on steroids! They have a metal ringed keyhole hangar on the back so they could be hung, but they're heavy resin so you'd have to put a pretty good hanger in a wall to hang them. I don't think Command strips would do it. You do get a left & right hand.
> 
> They have a base on them unlike the Lakeside hands, that's where the hanger is. You could use them standing up & cover up the base or you could use them without the lights.
> 
> The lights are little cages & you could put a real candle in it or a fake one. I'd go with fake just because it would heat up the bit of the hand that's over the light.
> 
> Definitely worth it.


Awesome!!! Waiting on mine to be delivered!!!


----------



## ooojen

I got the lunging bats I ordered months ago when they were on sale. I need to pop some batteries in and make sure they work. If they do, then they're worth the sale price. I sure hope we have decent Halloween weather so they can be outside and still be seen.


----------



## Cloe

My Zaltana hasn't been shipped yet. Another apology for further delay this am for the typewriter and my pumpkin. Didn't get one yet for Zaltana so maybe they finally have her in stock. Sure hope it's not the same deal as those Zillafane pumpkins liked you had mentioned Ghost Of Spookie. If I lived near a Home Goods or TJ maxx I may have just stalked them for their static typewriter and saved a few $$.


----------



## A Little Odd

Got the email....Zaltana new ship date 8/16. Someone said that a person wasn't happy with theirs and shipped it back. Wonder where they got it because I ordered mine first days available.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yeah, I've been checking my actual Zaltana order on the GR site daily, sometimes morning and night to see changes to the Status there as opposed to waiting for emails from them. Orig it was scheduled for 8/8, then received an email and it got pushed back to 8/15. However since that time the status on my Order has changed dates several times. After 8/15 it went to 8/11, then on the 10th changed to 8/12 and then late last night went to 8/16. No emails received about any of these date changes to my Order but like I said watching the Order I saw the date changes get posted. I've contemplated what all the dates could mean, like it was due to come in and then got delayed, only partial shipment was received, stuff was damaged, assuming it comes from China might be a customs issue, I don't know. Maybe the vendor or shipping company to GR doesn't have a handle on their logistics. If I would have been getting emails for each date change I saw, I could see people getting pissed and wondering what the heck was going on over there. I'm assuming this is GR being given delivery dates that aren't met, like with the Villafane pumpkins a few years back by that other company Villafane licensed the rights to manufacture. I don't think this is GR doing this but am sure they aren't too pleased to disappoint people with the date changes. 

I've read here a comment about Zaltana and the typewriter being returned by someone who didn't like them. Personally I take that with a grain of salt as I've seen people not like something and I've been pleased with mine. Sometimes people don't think it's worth the money they paid and give it bad marks for that but the item looks and performs like shown when I've received mine. Since both items have delivery dates on the website that haven't happened yet, I don't know how these people even got theirs already. Oh well, here's hoping Zaltana gets shipped on the 16th. At least we are many weeks away from Halloween for anyone who plans to use her this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's my take on the typewriter which I cancelled solely due to the HD horse surprise reveal and limited funds at that time but still would like to order at a later date. If it comes in about the size as stated, looks pretty much like it, has keys that move and a carriage that moves and triggers decently, I'll still order it. If we could add our own paper to it all the better. I'd like to type out a different message and insert it, age the paper with tea stain. The one I saw in a photo from TJMaxx didn't have any of that movement and that's really what I'm after so willing to pay the extra for it. The TJM one looked less realistic to me too. Guess I want a prop rather than a figurine of sorts that will just sit on a shelf.

BTW the instruction manuals for both Zaltana and the Typewriter are downloadable pdfs from GR. The link appears in the product overview area if you scroll to the bottom. I was able to see and download the full pdf using my laptop but not my tablet where the series of icons -- magnifier, read and download -- just don't appear at all. On the Typewriter, on my tablet I just see the first page but there's actually a second page I can't see or access. Also can't download without the icons visible. I'll call them and see if they can fix. Had to laugh that the typewriter has 2 separate parts, the typewriter and the platen and it suggests 2 people install!! ROTFLOL. Maybe someone holds one part and hands it to the other. Or maybe someone holds the batteries while the other inserts them. Good laugh to start the day off.

Put the request in for a fix on the mobile sites. In the meantime here's the image from the Typewriter:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Typewriter is now scheduled to ship 9/5 on the website. For those that have it already on order, has your delivery been pushed back too?


----------



## Jezebel82

ooojen said:


> I got the lunging bats I ordered months ago when they were on sale. I need to pop some batteries in and make sure they work. If they do, then they're worth the sale price. I sure hope we have decent Halloween weather so they can be outside and still be seen.


I just got mine today too! Those guys are huge! I guess I didn't bother to read the dimensions but I definitely did not expect them to be so big and also so surprisingly light. Can't wait to test them out later.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love to see a photo of the bats guys!


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The Typewriter is now scheduled to ship 9/5 on the website. For those that have it already on order, has your delivery been pushed back too?


My email this am says 8/16. I'm thinking maybe they just pull a number out of a hat. Keep slowly upping the date but not too far off to avoid anyone cancelling


----------



## Renfield

Got my eye orbs today & I love them! They look like something out of an Edward Gorey illustration! Now, waiting anxiously for haunted typewriter reviews! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenneth

Got my swinging bats today. The size is definitely a plus an the LED lighting is very effective. It's also very lightweight which is a plus but i'm just not sure yet if i'm happy with the swinging mechanism. It comes with velcro straps and if it's not butted up against something EXTREMELY tight then the lunging mechanism fails and it looks like he's just flailing around. Also, on top of the box it comes with a sponge that is supposed to be used like a grip and mine has already started to tear from the swinging motion. 

In my apartment i don't really have anything to hang it on but my shower curtain rod and as tight as I could try and get it, the mechanism still didn't work properly. It seems like you'd need a thick wooden piece or something with some texture to it that the sponge could grip on to in order for it to work. I want to keep it but i'm just not sure yet.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

I got my Spell Casting Witch, decided to get her after reading reviews for her on here from last year. Everyone who got her seemed pretty happy so I'm hoping I will be to. I haven't unboxed her yet so fingers are crossed she is in good shape and works. The box is actually damage free , so that something special. 

Anyone who has the witch, show me some pics of your set up with her, would love to see some.


----------



## RCIAG

For anyone interested in Katherine's Collection stuff, Traditions has it a little cheaper than GR, even Minerva though she is sold out there.

https://www.christmastraditions.com/katherines-collection.htm


----------



## Shockwave199

Got my catalog last week. Kept it, checked out the links to some things online. I like some of it but damn the prices are high. Tossed the catalog. I never seem to purchase Grandon road stuff. Someday I will. With local Spirit's nearby, I always seem to make the key purchase for the year from them while I'm in the store. 20% coupon, no shipping involved- done.


----------



## RCIAG

What I get at GR seems less & less every year. If they're going the $1,000+ direction they'll see less of my money too.


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts

Received my Spell-Speaking Witch today. My 4-year old son and II put her together and played with her a bit, then may daughter and I packed her up again. I'm generally very pleased, but the mechanism that moves her mouth is pretty loud, She needs to be fleshed out more, especially her bottom half, so I'm going to get some foam to wrap around her. The motion sensor worked well, and the speaker was pretty good. She was in very good condition, too. My only gripe about packaging is that her hat was just laid on top of everything else. It really should at least have been in a bag like the rest of the outfit.


----------



## Shockwave199

RCIAG said:


> What I get at GR seems less & less every year. If they're going the $1,000+ direction they'll see less of my money too.


Agreed. Although this prop isn't GR it typifies how out of hand things are. This zombie hoard is a 270 dollar prop, which is essentially a deer motor prop with cheap fabric. I mean, seriously. It's insane. GR is guilty of the same thing. It's wires covered in cheap fabric being sold for a ton of money and...we know it. It's our business to know it. I know I'm ranting. Sorry bout that. Hope everyone gets great things this year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GrandinRoad has never had really scary or gory props like Spirit Halloween might carry so having seen photos of your yard haunts Shockwave I can see why you wouldn't find a lot of what they have of interest and many of us here has expressed a similar feeling. Yet they do get in some very unique items that make them worth checking out all the same. They have leaned towards more of an elegant eerie setting and things more for decor purposes over the past few years. A comparison of props would be their Werewolf Dad and Son they had either last year or the year before to SH's spitting or limb gnawing werewolves. Both of GR's stand up right and would tilt their heads back and howl, no rising up or down or other perceived scary actions. I have both the father/son GR werewolves and felt they were a better fit for the younger kids in our area. Even so I had a few kids not want to come close for candy because of them but most just enjoyed seeing them and hearing them howl and I'm fine with that type of haunt and actually wouldn't buy Spirit's for the same reason you probably do. The construction on both the father and son was comparable to some of my other Spirit (Tekky/Gemmy) props.

As for GR prices, yes some can be pretty expensive like this Katherine's line. I see those as more like those collectable dolls that some companies put out or a very high end Deptartment 56 type thing. I think they are really geared for people who want to decorate inside for their family and friends and want something that looks nice and clearly have the funds to spend on it. Those of us that do shop GR will take full advantage of their sales and free ship offers to bring prices down. They run these offers off and on all the time and people who shop there know that. 25-30% and free ship can be a pretty good discount. They also do some deep discounting like Spirit does after holiday and they also do this a few times during the season when they will offer a group of select halloween items at 50% off. They've had Gemmy colored spot lights for as low as $6.40 so hard to say that they aren't worth checking out. It all comes down to do you like the look of what they offer or not. Just like shopping at any other store. 

As for prop quality, they have some very nicely done props of pretty high quality and some average stuff like you will find in other seasonal or big box stores. The quality is similar. I know we have all had the discussion before many times on how props have gotten "cool"-er in some ways because of the electronics in them but for the average Joe buying them the construction on the rest of the prop has gotten cheaper. While I will hold on to my props for years and can't imagine getting rid of some of them ever, I don't think many families retain them for long regardless if they buy them from Spirit, Target or other seasonal or retail stores. They use and either donate or sell or toss. People in my area, where we don't have basements to store stuff, either fill their garages with stuff and park their cars outdoors or they toss/recycle things for lack of storage. The homes and yards are much smaller than where we lived back east. So I think that has influenced a lot of design/manufacturing decisions. They have built in obsolescence like everything else these days pretty much.

Metallic has kind of been a underlying choice for a number of their things just like Michaels and others were into Glitter. Neither are something I gravitate towards. A few years back GR had some great looking props, a lot of them female which you don't find at other places unless they are ugly, terrifying, zombie like or severed. They were pretty much static with glowing eyes only but were reasonably priced for what they were (and more so on sale). These props were just beautiful but eerie. Lots of people in this thread have multiple props from that shopping timeframe. I pretty much have more than enough of those so that I don't need more now, but I find it sad that GR seems to have gone away from that look. We were even commenting on their videos not being that spooky, eerie quality as before. Oh well. Everything changes I guess and not always for the better.


----------



## Shockwave199

Some GR stuff does catch my eye for sure. I have a lot so I'm always looking for one unique addition each year. GR is also good for early sales too, which I haven't taken advantage of in years past. Maybe this year. There's a couple things there floatin my halloween boat, lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I guess the most frustrating thing for me about GR is the numerous delays for shipping you sometimes get. Today I got one on Zaltana again. Now they've pushed it back to 8/17. That makes 5 different dates since the original 8/8 date. I tried talking to Customer Service Friday but the agent I spoke to said she spoke to them and they didn't want to talk to me (and that's how she put it), that the info she had was all they had. Have to say that conversation kind of rubbed me the wrong way. The lady I spoke with prior to her however seemed more informed and customer friendly. At this point I'll be shocked it I get an email saying it actually ships on 8/17. The nicer lady said something about they only ship a few days out of the week and the next day for shipping would be Wednesday, which is the 17th.


----------



## Cloe

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I guess the most frustrating thing for me about GR is the numerous delays for shipping you sometimes get. Today I got one on Zaltana again. Now they've pushed it back to 8/17. That makes 5 different dates since the original 8/8 date. I tried talking to Customer Service Friday but the agent I spoke to said she spoke to them and they didn't want to talk to me (and that's how she put it), that the info she had was all they had. Have to say that conversation kind of rubbed me the wrong way. The lady I spoke with prior to her however seemed more informed and customer friendly. At this point I'll be shocked it I get an email saying it actually ships on 8/17. The nicer lady said something about they only ship a few days out of the week and the next day for shipping would be Wednesday, which is the 17th.


Whats funny is in reading my delay email it states if you would like to cancel or care to discuss it further call their CS at... If they don't want to talk to anyone maybe they should reword their email.


----------



## Shockwave199

The Zaltana prop caught my eye but an honest assessment of my tot's behavior is a quickie visit, probably because they're freaked out lol. They come and go and even though they do take the time to look at most everything, the Zaltana prop would be wasted. A prop with too much to say would just not work for my display. I like a long animated sequence from my props but anything too talky and long would fall on 'deaf ears' with my visitors. Believe it or not, the animated pumpkin at GR caught my eye. But Spirit has a bevy of good props this year too. Tough one this year.


----------



## Serpentia

RCIAG said:


> For anyone interested in Katherine's Collection stuff, Traditions has it a little cheaper than GR, even Minerva though she is sold out there.
> 
> https://www.christmastraditions.com/katherines-collection.htm


I feel honor-bound to mention that Christmas Traditions is the outfit that put "11" in front of my total, and ended up charging me $1127-ish for a $27 dollar order last year. 

It was refunded, of course but almost gave me a heart attack, put us in danger of a checking account shortfall and really ticked off my husband. And what could I say....? It really was my fault.

CAVEAT EMPTOR no kidding. Be careful.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Checked my order status on the GR website to see if Zaltana was still scheduled to ship on the 17th as last told. Nope now it says 8/18. Are your orders showing the same thing at their site? Since no one here has posted anything about receiving her and I'm not seeing any reviews on the website, I gather she hasn't shipped to anyone yet. What I find more bothersome is that the Zaltana product page now shows as delivery date of 9/12.


----------



## Kruella

My haunted typewriter shipped....I actually received an email right before stating it was still backordered. It shipped right after the email with no further notice. I'm beginning to believe the backorder notices are computer generated or the order and shipping dept are not communicating!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey, that's great Kruella! Looks like you'll be our first reviewer of it. It's still on my wishlist. I kind of expectedly received an email from cs (Grandinroad's customer service) officially telling me that Zaltana wouldn't ship until 8/18, which I had seen on my order status last night. The fact that either of these props has shipped is nice to hear at least.


----------



## Jezebel82

I got a shipping notice for the haunted typewriter too. Will be here on Thursday according to UPS. I'm actually a little annoyed because I meant to cancel it. Oh well, will probably end up returning it.


----------



## Cloe

Jezebel82 said:


> I got a shipping notice for the haunted typewriter too. Will be here on Thursday according to UPS. I'm actually a little annoyed because I meant to cancel it. Oh well, will probably end up returning it.


I wouldn't have known mine shipped if I hadn't checked after seeing the two of your posts. Funny I just checked my bank balance this am and it wasn't taken out yet. Mine says Saturday but when I got Larry (groundbreaker) said the same and it was here Friday. We are probably close to the same distance, maybe a tad less on my part (7 hrs.) to central Ohio but anything coming UPS heads to Buffalo first for me. Being an hour away that's always good for at least another day LOL. Funny on your note about the cancellation. I too am so up in the air about it. Guess I'll be making up my mind when I see it. Though admittedly I am horrible about taking the time to return things unless it is defective. Oh by the way GOS got that same Zaltana email today ha ha!


----------



## halloween71

any coupon codes for gr?The only one I have seen in a few days is free ship.


----------



## creepymagic

I just got my typewriter and I really like it. Not a lot of animation but lots of atmosphere and it appears well built (or at least heavy). 

https://youtu.be/T1i11lxGxXY


----------



## Kruella

creepymagic said:


> I just got my typewriter and I really like it. Not a lot of animation but lots of atmosphere and it appears well built (or at least heavy).
> 
> https://youtu.be/T1i11lxGxXY
> 
> View attachment 286820


Mine arrived today too! 
I'm very pleased.
My husband decorates his office every year with a skeleton sitting at his desk.. This typewriter, along with some skeleton mice are a really nice addition to his theme.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Creepymagic thanks for posting your video.. That typewriter does look impressive. 
How is it activated? I know GR says it's motion, but is it infrared? If not, how well does it activate in low light? Thanks in advance for the info.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

CreepyMagic and Kruella, did they make it so you could insert a different piece of paper in there?

Thanks for the photo, video and both of your reviews.


----------



## creepymagic

I think it would be an easy matter to remove the paper, its probably glued on with some low adhesive. There is a slot on the drum where it sits on the typewriter so you would have to make a slot in the new paper after gluing but I doubt it would be an issue.

It is motion activated, not sure about infra red Velvet Vampire but its a prop you probably want illuminated to get the best out of.

I put the instructions below, they do read a little strange


----------



## creepymagic

Sorry, it shrank the pic, here is a link to a readable version
http://jameshalloweenparty.com/instructionstypewriter.jpg


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Thanks for posting the instructions, Creepymagic. The type of sensor input looks the same as what was used on the Werewolf Dad and Son a couple of years back, and it worked very well. I might have to order one of these. Usually, I stay away from the small Gemmy-type props because, although they work awesome in the well-lit stores, they're hard to activate in a dim, candlelit room - at least without dancing around in front of them. I think I decided that the Werewolves were infrared. If that's the case with this prop, it would also help explain the hefty price tag. And imo, it would be worth it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just checked my Order on Grandinroad site and under status instead of 8/18 for the ship date it now says IN STOCK. Looks like those of us waiting on our pre-orders, they will be going out. Should get an email on shipping tomorrow.


----------



## icemanfred

I like the typewriter, just cant justify the cost.

I dont understand why they used red lettering on the H E L P keys and didnt use standard keyboard configuration.
I guess to stand out. but for my it stands out in a bad way.


----------



## A Little Odd

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Just checked my Order on Grandinroad site and under status instead of 8/18 for the ship date it now says IN STOCK. Looks like those of us waiting on our pre-orders, they will be going out. Should get an email on shipping tomorrow.


Money taken out of my bank account this morning. Looks like shipping today.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jezebel82

Got my typewriter today and... I just can't bear to return it. I love it! I guess it was just meant to be that I didn't cancel it in time. I know that the way it works doesn't necessarily make sense but I love that it doesn't have any loud obnoxious saying or music. It just adds this subtly creepy vibe. My only complaint is the paper came rolled the wrong way so I'm gonna have to flatten it so it lays right in the typewriter. Definitely thinking about just making my own paper for it.


----------



## Cloe

Got my typewriter today too and have to admit I won't return it either. Also got my flaming pumpkins. Not bad but I am a little disappointed. I thought it would have a fire and ice type effect light inside but it's more of a flickering light.


----------



## booswife02

Still no Zaltana :/ I did get the sign, shadow the skelly dog, two purple ice lights and some bats though haha....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Grandinroad seems to update order status late in the evening PT so figure tonight I see it shipped and then sometime tomorrow morning I'll get an email.


----------



## thehalloweenchick

Got another notice on Zaltana on 8/16, not shipping til 8/18 and now on the site she shows as unavailable/out of stock! Going to be very upset if I do not get her at all. Has anyone heard anything else?
When I check my account, she shows as "IN STOCK" but no shipped date or tracking number.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I noticed the same think last night about Zaltana -- no longer being listed anywhere on their site and felt a little panic since my Order Status was only showing the 8/18 date and no indication she had shipped on the 18th. However just a few minutes ago my GR website Order Status popped up as Shipped, and then when I checked back a few minutes later I saw it changed from Shipped to the UPS tracking number. I'm sure all of us who ordered her and were promised a ship date of 8/18 will get ours. Looks like she's one of those early sold out GR props and gone for the season (no guarantee she'll return, so many haven't). Hope I like her and she works fine. Guess it will take UPS a day to update their system and show an actual delivery date to me.


----------



## thehalloweenchick

Wow! I went and checked again after reading your post and refreshed and I have a tracking number now as well. Yay! This was the one thing I really wanted this year and my 7 year old would have been so disappointed if we didn't get her.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> I noticed the same think last night about Zaltana -- no longer being listed anywhere on their site and felt a little panic since my Order Status was only showing the 8/18 date and no indication she had shippedon the 18th. However just a few minutes ago my GR website Order Status popped up as Shipped, and then when I checked back a few minutes later I saw it changed from Shipped to the UPS tracking number. I'm sure all of us who ordered her and were promised a ship date of 8/18 will get ours. Looks like she's one of those early sold out GR props and gone for the season (no guarantee she'll return, so many haven't). Hope I like her and she works fine. Guess it will take UPS a day to update their system and show an actual delivery date to me.


----------



## Jottle

Not sure if these are the same items, but Trendy Halloween has similar (the same?) rat skeleton for much cheaper than GR. You can find them here and here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Jottle said:


> Not sure if these are the same items, but Trendy Halloween has similar (the same?) rat skeleton for much cheaper than GR. You can find them here and here.


I've never ordered from them but took a look at these. Not cheaper after factoring in shipping and with GR's free shipping now. When GR has their free shipping or % off they really are often very competitive pricewise. 

BTW the Hands with the Lanterns are now sold out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Glad I made the earlier decision to cancel my typewriter order instead of the one on Zaltana, seeing now that she's sold out and removed from the site. However after seeing the photos of the typewriter and how everyone who received theirs likes it so much, woke up this morning feeling like maybe I should take advantage of the free ship now and reorder it while it's still available. Know I'd be kicking myself if I tried at this point to hold out for more of a discount and then it got pulled before placing my order. It's cutting into my build fund for materials I still need but there is still what? 72 days left and more paydays ahead, so pulled the trigger on it. I'll only feel bad if on Monday it's still on the site and there's a free ship and 20% off offer! You know how that goes. Happened to me before.  Have to say this is probably my most expensive prop year between Home Depot and GR. I usually only pick up one over $100 prop per year so I'm good for a few years now.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey got my dedicated Halloween Haven catalog in the mail today. Nicely done. 

I had to wonder if they saved some Zaltana props for their catalog customers. For those not on the internet it would be their first time seeing her and then to find out she's sold out already would be very disappointing. Same SKU for catalog and website.


----------



## Shockwave199

Have you gotten yours yet?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

If you mean Zaltana Shockwave, no she's schedule UPS ground by end of Thursday. Since I'm across country from them I'm sure someone else here will be reporting in before me.

BTW I recall you mentioning something to the effect that she talked too long and kids wouldn't stick around. She only says one saying each time she's triggered as I understand it. For demo purposes they ran all 5 or 6 sayings together so people knew what she said and how she sounded saying them. Her sayings and voice were part of the reason I ordered her.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

ok, ok...you talked me into it. I ordered the typewriter today. I hope i love it as much as y'all do!!!


----------



## Shockwave199

Ghost of Spookie said:


> If you mean Zaltana Shockwave, no she's schedule UPS ground by end of Thursday. Since I'm across country from them I'm sure someone else here will be reporting in before me.
> 
> BTW I recall you mentioning something to the effect that she talked too long and kids wouldn't stick around. She only says one saying each time she's triggered as I understand it. For demo purposes they ran all 5 or 6 sayings together so people knew what she said and how she sounded saying them. Her sayings and voice were part of the reason I ordered her.


Cool. Please weigh in about this prop. It looks very cool, I guess so much so that it's sold out! It doesn't fit into my display but it would be great for an indoor themed room in a haunt.


----------



## A Little Odd

My Zaltana is supposed to arrive Wednesday. I never get home from work before 11 at night. I might have to have some caffeine so I can unbox her after a 16 hour day.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Grabbed the tentacle candlesticks for the mantel when I saw luminara makes a fake that fits.


----------



## creepymagic

Zaltana showed up today, I am happy with her and thrilled she worked since I doubt I could replace her. below is a video link and pic.

https://youtu.be/GikN7sgGQTo


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool! She's really out there and still scheduled for delivery here on Thursday. So what do you think of her clothing? She looks and sounds pretty much like what I expected. I do hear the arm movement. Can't wait to get mine. I forgot, is she AC adapter powered? Thanks for the video!


----------



## A Little Odd

Mine should arrive tomorrow! They must have heard me whining about Wednesday

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## JLWII2000

creepymagic said:


> Zaltana showed up today, I am happy with her and thrilled she worked since I doubt I could replace her. below is a video link and pic.
> 
> https://youtu.be/GikN7sgGQTo
> 
> View attachment 287725


Does the arm movement seem like it goes too far out?


----------



## creepymagic

JLWII2000 - Perhaps, I am going to angle her a bit rather than bending the arm though and live with the exaggerated movement. If you angle her too far it looks like she is pointing to someone sitting on her left, which is interesting but not the look I want.

Ghost of Spookie - It does comes with an AC adapter.


----------



## RichardG

Ordered something from GR Sunday. Just got the email that shipping was pushed back 2 days from the original day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloe

My Zaltana arrived today. Peeked in the box and saw a head, what looked like a wire arm, a bunch of parts, and the clothes in a bag. Thought nope this looks above my patience level for assembling things. Will have to wait for my daughter to get a chance to do the deed. Fingers crossed she works.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mine got rescheduled and was delivered today. I'll probably set her up tomorrow to make sure she's okay.


----------



## creepymagic

Zaltana arm movement sometimes looks a little long but if you put something to her left it looks like she is pointing to it. 

Here is a short clip of Zaltana and a Spirit prop
https://youtu.be/RacMrZbuVpM


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thanks for the video! So I'm thinking if she were lower to the table and to the mat with the cards on it, it would seem like her finger goes from one end of the front most row of cards to the other end of the front cards. Looks to me to be the distance her finger travels. Her movement might seem more natural that way. Otherwise she does look like she's pointing at whatever is across the table. I also think if she's "seated" at the table and the patrons to her tent are standing they will have a different perspective of the hand movement with more of a downward view. Then definitely it will look like she's pointing at the cards.

Convinced after rewatching your video a few times that that's the range they gave her so she appears to scan the range of cards. I do like her looks. A timer delay on her arm moments with fewer swipes back and forth might have been nice. Taking mine out tomorrow.


----------



## RichardG

Thanks for the video. She is really cool. If only I got TOTers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooojen

Is Zaltana's arm adjustable wire? Because it seems (and on the GR video, too) that it moves at a bend in the middle of the upper arm--above the elbow, but not quite up at the shoulder.


----------



## creepymagic

Its a wire covered with foam, you probably could bend it but I would be afraid to try because - according to Zaltana - I have nothing but bad luck.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

creepymagic said:


> Its a wire covered with foam, you probably could bend it but I would be afraid to try because - according to Zaltana - I have nothing but bad luck.



OH you crack me up! Still laughing at that one.

The typewriter still looks on track to ship on 9/5. Keeping fingers crossed there's no delays, I know just being a kid here but the video posted looks so cool and I want to play with the paper in the platen. Spent a good part of the day hitting the Ross Stores today and too late to pull out Zaltana. Hubby has tomorrow off and we'll be doing things throughout the weekend so might not get to her until Monday.


----------



## ooojen

creepymagic said:


> Its a wire covered with foam, you probably could bend it but I would be afraid to try because - according to Zaltana - I have nothing but bad luck.


HAHAHA! 
And the extra point goes to creepymagic!


----------



## RichardG

Thought I would share this coupon with everyone. 
20% off sitewide PLUS free shipping. 

Offer code- XXW17991


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That's a nice discount. Wish they would let you just apply it to outstanding orders, could have gotten another $30 off on my typewriter otherwise although I did get free shipping when I ordered. With just a little over a week away from it shipping, and with Zaltana another Special Order item having been sold out and pulled, I'd kick myself if at this point I cancelled my order, waited for my cc to release that amount, reordered a few days later and went to the back of the orderline and got a cancellation notice because it had sold out by then. I guess if it was a prop I wasn't that excited to get I might risk it. I think my shipping on it was something like $21, so for anyone ordering now $50 off the total cost would be a sweet deal.


----------



## RichardG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> That's a nice discount. Wish they would let you just apply it to outstanding orders, could have gotten another $30 off on my typewriter otherwise although I did get free shipping when I ordered. With just a little over a week away from it shipping, and with Zaltana another Special Order item having been sold out and pulled, I'd kick myself if at this point I cancelled my order, waited for my cc to release that amount, reordered a few days later and went to the back of the orderline and got a cancellation notice because it had sold out by then. I guess if it was a prop I wasn't that excited to get I might risk it. I think my shipping on it was something like $21, so for anyone ordering now $50 off the total cost would be a sweet deal.


I had an item on order and not due to ship til next week. Called and cancelled the order to reorder using that code. 
I can understand your issue though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichardG

This is my first time ordering with Grandin Road, how many times do they push the ship dates back before they finally ship the item?? My date started on the 29 and now is to 9/1. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehalloweenchick

So I placed an order for some of the fire & ice spotlights the other day with the free shipping plus 20% off coupon and now I see my order status/ship status as CANCELLED. I went on to see and they show as in stock on the website. Has anyone ever had them cancel an order this way? Might they be out of stock now?


----------



## RichardG

thehalloweenchick said:


> So I placed an order for some of the fire & ice spotlights the other day with the free shipping plus 20% off coupon and now I see my order status/ship status as CANCELLED. I went on to see and they show as in stock on the website. Has anyone ever had them cancel an order this way? Might they be out of stock now?


I would call. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

thehalloweenchick said:


> So I placed an order for some of the fire & ice spotlights the other day with the free shipping plus 20% off coupon and now I see my order status/ship status as CANCELLED. I went on to see and they show as in stock on the website. Has anyone ever had them cancel an order this way? Might they be out of stock now?



I know a lot of their fire and ice spotlights and lanterns sold out early in previous years so could be what happened to you. I ended up going to Spirit Halloween and picking mine up there with the 20% off coupon and no shipping with in store pickup when they first came out. Still an option today if you have a store nearby. Also think a few stores, maybe BL, HD? might be carrying them too. Back then when GR first carried them it was just them and SH. The orange/red ones sell really well. 

Which one did you order that got cancelled? I've had some Cancelled orders over the years on clearance stuff and a few popular items that sold out early in the season. More often have occasionally had the Sorry but your item is going to be delayed notices. I think those are caused by shipping delays to them and which they find they can't fulfill in the planned timeframe and have to tell the customer. Sometimes they will delay a few times and then cancel if they can't get more in.


----------



## Renfield

thehalloweenchick said:


> So I placed an order for some of the fire & ice spotlights the other day with the free shipping plus 20% off coupon and now I see my order status/ship status as CANCELLED. I went on to see and they show as in stock on the website. Has anyone ever had them cancel an order this way? Might they be out of stock now?


If you can't get them at GR, HD had fire & ice spots for $19, free ship to home on their website.


----------



## thehalloweenchick

thank you so much for this tip



Renfield said:


> If you can't get them at GR, HD had fire & ice spots for $19, free ship to home on their website.


----------



## thehalloweenchick

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I know a lot of their fire and ice spotlights and lanterns sold out early in previous years so could be what happened to you. I ended up going to Spirit Halloween and picking mine up there with the 20% off coupon and no shipping with in store pickup when they first came out. Still an option today if you have a store nearby. Also think a few stores, maybe BL, HD? might be carrying them too. Back then when GR first carried them it was just them and SH. The orange/red ones sell really well.
> 
> Which one did you order that got cancelled? I've had some Cancelled orders over the years on clearance stuff and a few popular items that sold out early in the season. More often have occasionally had the Sorry but your item is going to be delayed notices. I think those are caused by shipping delays to them and which they find they can't fulfill in the planned timeframe and have to tell the customer. Sometimes they will delay a few times and then cancel if they can't get more in.


It was the purple and orange light which was what I liked about it and I haven't seen anywhere else. I am going to call tomorrow and see what is going on but it probably sold out because I did get notices before checkout that it was in limited supply. Oh well!


----------



## Tarker Midnight

Using the 20%/free shipping offer this past weekend, I ordered the set of 3 hanging bats and a fire and ice lantern on Saturday. With all the issues everyone has been having with their orders I was a bit nervous. But I checked my tracking page this afternoon and both items shipped out today and are on their way. Fingers crossed that they arrive in good condition! I will say that when I added the bats to my cart I got a "limited supply" message, but no message for the fire and ice lantern. Guess they still have plenty of lanterns.


----------



## HexMe

Just FYI - I returned the purple and orange fire and ice spots because the color they cast is not at all how it's pictured...it's hot pink/fuchsia. Not the look I was going for. I exchanged for the regular purple spots which are actually purple.


----------



## Forhekset

HexMe said:


> Just FYI - I returned the purple and orange fire and ice spots because the color they cast is not at all how it's pictured...it's hot pink/fuchsia. Not the look I was going for. I exchanged for the regular purple spots which are actually purple.


I had the same experience last year with that exact spotlight (purchased at Home Depot). I returned it and opted for blue instead. I was glad to see that they now make a plain purple spotlight (HD sells it as well, but only in a 2-pack).


----------



## thehalloweenchick

Well some kind of error on their end had happened and my order on the lights was cancelled. I went ahead and placed it again and they are set to arrive tomorrow. Now after reading what you are all saying about the light looking hot pink I am worried I will be returning them. Bummer.
I also ordered a large tombstone & am not sure that I am happy considering the price I paid and how small it is. Is it easy enough to return things to Grandin Road?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Grandinroad has a 40% off sale on _select Sale_ Items today only thru 11:59pm EDT. There are only a couple of halloween items there under Seasonal--Hocus Pocus Mantle Scarf and the Black and Gold Glitter Pumpkins, plus the spotlights although part of xmas. Code is FALLSALE16. Click on the Shop Now link on the Sale Banner at the top of the page to access that section. 

If anyone is looking for inexpensive Gemmy solid spot lights, they are on the Sale list. The price on the spotlights comes down to $5.40 each (plus shipping). Red and/or White spotlights. Limited quantity available. http://www.grandinroad.com/led-outdoor-spotlight/grand-finale-outlet/gifts-celebrations/823731


----------



## lbc

Just received an email that Grandin Road has a popup Halloween Shop in the Macy's Herald Square location, now through October 31st.


----------



## Nox Eterna

Today only all skelly dogs 50% off and free shipping


----------



## Jezebel82

I read the pop up shop will also have exclusives! I wanna go but can't get down there for at least a week since I'm on vacation next week. Please please please someone go check it out and take pics


----------



## Jezebel82

Forhekset said:


> I had the same experience last year with that exact spotlight (purchased at Home Depot). I returned it and opted for blue instead. I was glad to see that they now make a plain purple spotlight (HD sells it as well, but only in a 2-pack).


I know it was not liked by many but I really like how the purple/pink light looked shining up in the big tree in my cemetery set up. You don't even see the pink anymore.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Been checking in on my typewriter order and it's still says due to ship 9/5, which of course is Labor Day and unlikely to actually ship then. I'm hoping the typewriters aren't on a Hanjin cargo ship sitting off shore somewhere. For those who haven't followed the news, Hanjin declared bankruptcy and ships aren't leaving or able to come into port to unload. I immediately recognized their name after having seen their freight cars on train tracks for years.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Grandinroad has a Pre-Labor Day Weekend special going 25% off sitewide (stylesale16).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ahhhhh figured as much...Saw a 9/12 ship date now on the Haunted Typewriter on the GR website, and so checked email to find a cs email advising me of same. Sure hope this batch of typewriters isn't on one of those containers.


----------



## Forhekset

Jezebel82 said:


> I know it was not liked by many but I really like how the purple/pink light looked shining up in the big tree in my cemetery set up. You don't even see the pink anymore.


It didn't look bad, I was just going for more of a darker blue/purple hue. Someone here on the forums used one of the purple/pink lights (IIRC) and used it to project a silhouette of a witch & cauldron onto their side of their house last year and it looked AWESOME.


----------



## Jezebel82

Forhekset said:


> It didn't look bad, I was just going for more of a darker blue/purple hue. Someone here on the forums used one of the purple/pink lights (IIRC) and used it to project a silhouette of a witch & cauldron onto their side of their house last year and it looked AWESOME.


Ah gotcha... I also have the regular purple spotlights and just this year got the 2 pack of just purple F&I from HD and love those too. Well, really I love anything purple


----------



## wickedwillingwench

got an email today that my typewriter ship date is pushed back to 9/12 from 9/5


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saw this listed on ebay, a 2013 Ghost Bride prop. Did anyone buy this before? I don't remember her at all. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-ANIMATE...ng-PROP-Glows-Sways-Grandinroad-/142078236523

I'd never be interest in it at that price but do miss the props GR offered like this a few years back. Here's another listing for one, still more than I'd pay but this one has some closeups of her face and she was stunningly gorgeous. And to think she claims her husband stabbed her at the alter apparently. The hussy! Quite an audio track on her!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-A...e-Sways-Glows-Talks-Grandinroad-/391537000551

Also found Serena listed. Man She was gorgeous too. Really sorry I didn't buy her from GR when I had the chance on one of their sales. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-G...NA-Haunted-House-Prop-VAMPIRESS-/381752632801


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jezebel82 said:


> I read the pop up shop will also have exclusives! I wanna go but can't get down there for at least a week since I'm on vacation next week. Please please please someone go check it out and take pics


I will be going today, will post pictures.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

WickedChick said:


> I will be going today, will post pictures.


oh can't wait ! I didn't know they did pop up stores so I'm interested in what it is like.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Anyone who ordered the set of six mice, did yours come with 3 different poses ? I think I got only 2 poses. I got 4 that look exactly the same to me, not sure if they are the standing or the crouching lol Not sure whether I should call them over this, if I'm crazy and just can't tell the difference or if I should just forget about it. They are all in good shape I just wanted the 3 poses.


----------



## Hallow Girl

I am going to apologize right now for taking such crappy pictures. The shop was absolutely stunning, everything from the floor to the celling was done up, the cash wrap was completely covered up with snakes. I tried to take good pictures but i was so distracted with looking at everything, i even missed an entire room/section that i did not take pictures of. Some pictures i took were completely blurry. i was just taking pictures. there was an awesome area where you can try on the costumes and then take a picture and text it to yourself


----------



## Hallow Girl

sorry for the sideway photos. Dont know how to rotate them


----------



## Hallow Girl

more.......


----------



## Hallow Girl

............. the skull face was a beaded cross body bag. $75 picture is at the bottom of this post


----------



## RichardG

How awesome!!!!!! I wish I was closer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow Girl

trying on the costume which was beautiful


----------



## Hallow Girl

ughhhh I am now remembering everything i saw and i didn't take a lot of pictures. They had the type writer, witch table top server.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

thanks Wickedchick ! What did that Framed Lord look like in person ? tell me he was crap....


----------



## Hallow Girl

disembodiedvoice said:


> thanks Wickedchick ! What did that Framed Lord look like in person ? tell me he was crap....


it is an exquisite piece  Very detailed and If i had it I wouldn't put it on my door out of fear someone would want to take it.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

where are these pop up stores?


----------



## wickedwillingwench

WickedChick said:


> it is an exquisite piece  Very detailed and If i had it I wouldn't put it on my door out of fear someone would want to take it.


i also love the Countess...and I would NEVER put them outside.


----------



## dbruner

OMG! What an awesome experience that must have been. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

wickedwillingwench said:


> i also love the Countess...and I would NEVER put them outside.


yeah me either, I don't think they are intended for outdoors. I want both of them so bad but would hate myself for spending that kind of money when I need real life things so I will just keep dreaming of them I suppose. Was he pretty large? he looks big


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Thank you so much for the pictures, WickedChick. Just out of curiosity, do remember how much the Lord of Manor cost at the popup shop? Thanks again


----------



## dawnski

Hopefully Grandinroad's pop up idea will be a big success and they will include it in Macys stores around the country. One can always hope! http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...iconic-macys-herald-square-nyc-300309319.html


----------



## dbruner

I'm going on a girls weekend in NYC in 3 weeks, will try to talk the others (not so halloween inclined) into stopping by.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Velvet Vampire said:


> Thank you so much for the pictures, WickedChick. Just out of curiosity, do remember how much the Lord of Manor cost at the popup shop? Thanks again


I did not look at the price for that particular piece but for the items i did look at, they were the same as online.


----------



## Hallow Girl

disembodiedvoice said:


> yeah me either, I don't think they are intended for outdoors. I want both of them so bad but would hate myself for spending that kind of money when I need real life things so I will just keep dreaming of them I suppose. Was he pretty large? he looks big


It wasn't huge nor too small. maybe around 6-7 inches.

Everything was put together so beautifully and there was so much to see. 

I really fell in love with the skull plates. I wish I got one. I believe online you have to buy a set but in the store you could buy as many or as little as you wanted.


----------



## Hilda

Thanks so much for the photos! How exciting it must be to see the merchandise in person.


----------



## Renfield

Grandin Road has 25% off & free shipping today. [emoji1]


----------



## Renfield

And extended to today, also. Trying. To. Resist...[emoji16]


----------



## Jackielantern

Renfield said:


> And extended to today, also. Trying. To. Resist...[emoji16]


I totally failed.  Managed to resist all weekend (probably because I was out of town and had bad cell service).


----------



## Geekella

I shopped for the first time at grandinroad this past Sunday! I love what they have to offer, and if was wealthier I would have bought way more than I did! But we settled for just getting one Venetian Victoria and one Eerie Eva, and a little witch hat headband for me  I think Victoria and Eva are old, but I wanted to share my excitement to have bought them! Can't wait to get them in and figure out exactly what I'll be doing with them!!


----------



## Jackielantern

Awe hell, I just saw the haunted clock. What are peoples thoughts on it?

(My so-called budget is totally shot this year)


----------



## Renfield

Jackielantern said:


> Awe hell, I just saw the haunted clock. What are peoples thoughts on it?
> 
> (My so-called budget is totally shot this year)


I didn't see it work, but I saw one at the outlet & wasn't' impressed with the way it looked. Cheap plastic. Probably cooler in action.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Haunted Typewriter new ship date on site*

Heads up Haunted Typewriter orders. Not sure if this applies to those of us waiting for the 9/12 ship date (rescheduled from 9/5) or not. But the new date for the Typewriter on the site as of this afternoon is now 10/03. When I was online last night I put a typewriter in my cart and then saw a message pop up that it was in limited supply. So guess it's possible all those in the 9/12 window got sold out and another set is now being ordered? I'm not in a hurry for it but was hoping to see it ship on the 12th. I start to get nervous when GR gives out October ship dates.

If you are waiting for one, might want to check your email later tonight or tomorrow to see if they send the 9/12 group of orders an email delaying it again.


----------



## Muffy

I'm in trouble now....got a Gradin Road credit card. I went a bit overboard. Already received the magic book with the feather. The one they sent had no feather so I called them and they said keep it and sent me a new one. I ordered the gypsy that reads the tarot cards.....she looks a bit challenging to put together!lol I also ordered the physic sign that sits behind her. Was really disappointed because we had an early shipping date which now has changed to 10/26 eeeeeeeeee!
I called them to check on that and so we hope it gets here by Halloween, still I won't need it till next year.

25% off day the 4th could not resist....ordered the harmonica playing skeleton and the peeper. OK I'm putting this credit card away till next year!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

WickedChick said:


> I am going to apologize right now for taking such crappy pictures. The shop was absolutely stunning, everything from the floor to the celling was done up, the cash wrap was completely covered up with snakes. I tried to take good pictures but i was so distracted with looking at everything, i even missed an entire room/section that i did not take pictures of. Some pictures i took were completely blurry. i was just taking pictures. there was an awesome area where you can try on the costumes and then take a picture and text it to yourself


I CANT! I JUST CANT! The tall woman with the black skirt and tall hat simply fabulous!!!!
My eyes keep darting all over these pictures I cant get enough


----------



## Saki.Girl

Muffy said:


> I'm in trouble now....got a Gradin Road credit card. I went a bit overboard. Already received the magic book with the feather. The one they sent had no feather so I called them and they said keep it and sent me a new one. I ordered the gypsy that reads the tarot cards.....she looks a bit challenging to put together!lol I also ordered the physic sign that sits behind her. Was really disappointed because we had an early shipping date which now has changed to 10/26 eeeeeeeeee!
> I called them to check on that and so we hope it gets here by Halloween, still I won't need it till next year.
> 
> 25% off day the 4th could not resist....ordered the harmonica playing skeleton and the peeper. OK I'm putting this credit card away till next year!!


look forward to hearing how you like the harmonica playing skeleton I have been thinking about getting him


----------



## Muffy

Saki Girl...I'll let ya know. I also ordered a skeleton about the same size that has a mic in front of him and sings...figured they would look cute together. The singing skeleton is from Big Lots. These guys will go with our Cadaver Kitchen scene for next year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

look forward to seeing if reviews were wrong


----------



## dbruner

YAYY!!!! The others is my girls weekend agreed to a trip to Macy's, although I think they just want to go to the wine bar. Who cares, I get to see Grandin Road live and in person. I never would have known about it without this wonderful forum!! Many thanks to you WickedChick.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Heads up Haunted Typewriter orders. Not sure if this applies to those of us waiting for the 9/12 ship date (rescheduled from 9/5) or not. But the new date for the Typewriter on the site as of this afternoon is now 10/03. When I was online last night I put a typewriter in my cart and then saw a message pop up that it was in limited supply. So guess it's possible all those in the 9/12 window got sold out and another set is now being ordered? I'm not in a hurry for it but was hoping to see it ship on the 12th. I start to get nervous when GR gives out October ship dates.
> 
> If you are waiting for one, might want to check your email later tonight or tomorrow to see if they send the 9/12 group of orders an email delaying it again.



Well the website still is showing the Typewriter shipping on 10/3. However my Order Status for it that has remained 9/12 has as of tonight been pushed back to 9/19, a week later. Not 10/3, but given the creeping ship date wondering if it will end up there. No email notice of the new 9/19 date...yet. It gets frustrating not knowing when you'll be charged or receive it. Assume I'm not alone and others have had their order status revised too?


update: received the "delayed" email this morning.


----------



## RichardG

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Well the website still is showing the Typewriter shipping on 10/3. However my Order Status for it that has remained 9/12 has as of tonight been pushed back to 9/19, a week later. Not 10/3, but given the creeping ship date wondering if it will end up there. No email notice of the new 9/19 date...yet. It gets frustrating not knowing when you'll be charged or receive it. Assume I'm not alone and others have had their order status revised too?


Completely agree. Had the same issue with an item I ordered. Ship date let getting pushed back. Never knew when I would be charged. Ugh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hallow Girl

HSN is having a promotion with visa. If you pay with visa check out you get $20 off of $40 and they break up payments.

http://www.hsn.com/content/VisaChec...8f7c7a9545b5bfc10INT-NA&sourcemailid=comjunct

There is a lot of items from grandin road and it's a great way to save $20 bucks


----------



## Muffy

Hey Saki.Girl,

Here's his picture! We absolutely just love him! Sound is good and loud.

Here is also a photo of the gypsy tarot reader. Have not tackled putting her together yet. The Physic sign behind her is coming 10/26 eeeeee!

Next is the Peeper guy and lastly the magic book. Managed to get 2 of them, the 1st one did not have the feather in it so they said keep it and sent another one.


----------



## Jezebel82

Not sure if this was posted already but they now have an interactive video posted. It's kinda cool to really get to look at all the details in each scene.

http://www.grandinroad.com/wcsstore...3299&cm_mmc=facebook-_-entranced-_-91016-_-NA


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

There's a 13 hour 50% off select item flash sale going on right now. A few seasonal halloween items. Code is FALLFIFTY16. Ends at 11:59 pm PDT. Guess they've adjusted that time to give us West coast people a cut off before midnight our time instead of 9pm. 



HEAD UP Typewriter purchasers:
Only found out about this sale because I was checking my credit card balance and noticed a rather large amount was unaccounted for so went to GR to see if maybe it was for my Typewriter that wasn't suppose to ship until 9/19 next Monday. Well sure enough my order status now shows it shipped and was given a UPS tracking number. Happy it shipped and am anxious to see it in person but kind of annoyed that they would ship it out early now after getting so many delay notices and not even send me an email saying they were going to ship (and of course bill my cc earlier). Too early to tell what delivery date UPS will give me yet. 

Anyone now ordering still has a 10/3 date. Anyone else waiting for their typewriter and given a 9/19 date? Wonder if mine is a return or if their shipment from the vendor came in early. hmmmm. I had noticed a while ago Zaltana had made a reappearance on the Halloween Haven and then fairly quickly was listed as sold out. I assume those were return units so will be interested to see how my typewriter packaging looks when it arrives.


----------



## Velvet Vampire

Spooky, they must've gotten their shipment in early. Mine had a date of 9/19 that changed to 10/3 over the weekend. Then it went back to 9/19 yesterday, and late last night, Discover notified me that my card had been charged. Just checked, and mine has a tracking number now, too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Well that makes me feel a bit better. Always prefer to get unopened new packaging. I had no idea the date even changed over the weekend to 10/3 although I was wondering come Monday the 19th if it was going to be updated to that. I just checked my email account to see if I had received any emails from them but hadn't. Well I'm excited that both of us are going to be getting one this year. Not sure if 2 special orders from them to the vendor is a decent amount or not and whether they will offer it again next year. I have really gone beyond what I wanted to spend on big items this year (HD horse and Zaltana) but I liked this from the very beginning and didn't want to regret it next year if they didn't pick it up again. Plus it was good to get positive feedback from everyone who received theirs in the first shipping go round. I'm thinking you'll get yours first being closer to their warehouse. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

my typewriter was charged last night but....hey, they charged me full price...it was supposed be 20% off. I will have to call and get an adjustment. Sigh.


----------



## [email protected]

Ghost of Spookie , i missed this as they normally send their emails in the morning. Do you know if the werewolf wrap was on sale? I cant check as it says offer ran out. I will be so upset if it was.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

[email protected] said:


> Ghost of Spookie , i missed this as they normally send their emails in the morning. Do you know if the werewolf wrap was on sale? I cant check as it says offer ran out. I will be so upset if it was.


Not to worry, it was not on the list. I still don't get their emails but happened on the site when I did to check on my order and saw it posted.

Can't recall all of what was on there now but remember things like their white Glass pumpkins, the witch's hat dip and chip server, the set of the poseable snakes, the hanging ghost display, the skull string art, the neck massage sign and the blood stain removal sign. That's 7. Believe there were 12-13 items that were fall/halloween. No real props.


I see UPS has my typewriter in their system now and I'm set for a Tuesday, 9/20 delivery...by SurePost....well that added another day to my delivery. 


Today they have a Everything ships Free offer listed on the website, including oversized items.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

I got my fortune teller yesterday but I haven't opened her yet. Will post a pic when I do.


----------



## RichardG

Just a heads up, but tomorrow at 9am EST Grandin Road will be having a Facebook live event touring the store set up in Macy's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cloe

CaliforniaGirl said:


> I got my fortune teller yesterday but I haven't opened her yet. Will post a pic when I do.


I held my breath when I plugged mine in knowing if she didn't work there was no way of replacing her. She seems fine. Of note I posted a while back of a table I picked up on craigslist in anticipation of getting her. I got extremely lucky, which doesn't happen often, and the table is the perfect height for her. Her hand grazes at just the right height across the cards. Not hitting but looks to be pointing at the cards and not someone walking by LOL. Her motor is definitely audible though with the sound turned down.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl

yeh mine seems to work well too. I'm glad she has a volume control as well because as she is she's quite loud. I have to find a table for her still.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Thru the 19th (Mon., 11:59pm EDT) they have a Save 25% Sitewide offer. STORY25.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Mailman (SurePost) just delivered the Haunted Typewriter and plugged in the batteries and I really like it. I have daylight in the room (not sure what kind of sensor it came with) but it triggered easily when I waved my hand in front of it. Love the click clack of the key sounds and the platten movement and the ring of that little bell. Gosh that is going back years in memory. The H E L P keys do move but as others have said, it's not something that you'd notice from a distance but it's still cool that they do. Nice solid weight to it. And it looks like it will be super easy to change the paper out on the platten. Always bothered me the type on the paper was all different sizes. That for me was a bigger deal than the keyboard layout not being like a standard keyboard or that the keys moved up not really down. 
This is definitely a prop I could see left out on a desk or featured on a table or bookcase and not put back in the box for storage.  How are the rest of you making out with your typewriters? Wickedwench and Velvet Vampire I know you were waiting through the delays on it. 

BTW this prop is still available to order and if you have wanted to get it and can do so, order it before it's discontinued. The 25% sitewide discount is gone but on the Halloween Haven area I see them advertising a 20% Off All Halloween (XXW50106), valid thru 10/3, which happens to be the date they indicate the Typewriter can ship out on. 


I haven't gotten around to opening my Zaltana yet to check her out. She came when I was really busy and like you guys said there aren't any to exchange her for if she doesn't work. But I plan to at least get her out of the box this week in case she's damage and really needs to be returned.


----------



## Jezebel82

For anyone who is in driving distance of NYC, I just got an invite to an event at the Grandin Road pop up shop.

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/celebrate-halloween-with-grandin-road-at-macys-tickets-27356373650

Tickets seem to be limited to 2 but are free. I will definitely be there, anyone else going?


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jezebel82 said:


> For anyone who is in driving distance of NYC, I just got an invite to an event at the Grandin Road pop up shop.
> 
> https://www.eventbrite.com/e/celebrate-halloween-with-grandin-road-at-macys-tickets-27356373650
> 
> Tickets seem to be limited to 2 but are free. I will definitely be there, anyone else going?


I could go but I already went to see it. What is the event for exactly? What is nice is they are giving away a $10 gc to use that day.


----------



## Hallow Girl

double post


----------



## EPD

Hi everyone!

A quick question..... has anyone with Zaltana set her up yet? Could I sit her in a chair? And what height table are you using with her?!
Mine got all the way over to the UK at the end of August, but she's been packed away in storage ever since due to some building work we're doing on the house! I've found a perfect chair for her in a charity shop, but can't measure her up at the moment!!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours

Just got an e-mail: 30% off any one item today (09/21): XXW74813


----------



## davy2

Is Zultana gone? I don't see her on website anymore


----------



## Renfield

EPD said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> A quick question..... has anyone with Zaltana set her up yet? Could I sit her in a chair? And what height table are you using with her?!
> Mine got all the way over to the UK at the end of August, but she's been packed away in storage ever since due to some building work we're doing on the house! I've found a perfect chair for her in a charity shop, but can't measure her up at the moment!!


OMG also perfect Morticia Addams chair!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

davy2 said:


> Is Zultana gone? I don't see her on website anymore



Zultana sold out some time ago. She and the Haunted Typewriter were "special orders" according to their site. While the typewriter sold out too, GR continued to offer it for additional orders. I have seen Zaltana reappear on their site after she sold out, once, but later that day it was then listed as sold out and removed again. I suspect these were units that were returned or "found" in the warehouse.


----------



## Jezebel82

WickedChick said:


> I could go but I already went to see it. What is the event for exactly? What is nice is they are giving away a $10 gc to use that day.


I think it's just a general event to promote the pop up shop. Food and drink at the bar in the lower level of Macy's before with dessert in the pop up shop after. If anyone else decides to go and wants to meet let me know. It'd be great to meet other haunters in this area.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Zultana sold out some time ago. She and the Haunted Typewriter were "special orders" according to their site. While the typewriter sold out too, GR continued to offer it for additional orders. I have seen Zaltana reappear on their site after she sold out, once, but later that day it was then listed as sold out and removed again. I suspect these were units that were returned or "found" in the warehouse.


if anyone is near nyc going to macys could be a option. I know they had a lot of items.


----------



## A Little Odd

Certain items are 40% off today using eerie16
I bought snakes, rats and witches legs.


----------



## RCIAG

They're doing 40% off today, discount shown in the cart.

I thought about getting the skull string art since I see the witchmoon wreath is gone.


----------



## Pumpkin215

RCIAG said:


> They're doing 40% off today, discount shown in the cart.
> 
> I thought about getting the skull string art since I see the witchmoon wreath is gone.


I saw that! Do people here recommend Larry or Skully the zombie?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have both Larry and Skully...and Henry and like all three. They're my zombie brothers. Anyone of them would be a nice addition especially at 40% off. If you haven't seen Hilda's post where she modified them a bit and gave them bodies, I'd suggest looking it up.

Found a post Hilda made where she showed pictures of all three: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146734-grandin-road-2016-a-30.html#post1851447


----------



## Forhekset

I'll second Larry. I got him from Target last year. Not sure if Grandin Road's version is any different, but he's $25 at Target.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-zombie-groundbreaker/-/A-51030559


----------



## Pumpkin215

Forhekset said:


> I'll second Larry. I got him from Target last year. Not sure if Grandin Road's version is any different, but he's $25 at Target.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-animated-zombie-groundbreaker/-/A-51030559


There is one left at my local Target! Thank you for the tip.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Haunted Typewriter 40% Off Today Only, Th 9/22*

Not all their items are at 40% off but since I like my Haunted Typewriter so much, thought I would mention it's one of those items on the discount list. From 149.00 to 89.40. Just picture your scene--as you enter you hear someone typing, and as you get nearer you see a skeleton slumped over a typewriter, dead of course being it's a skeleton , but you see the typewriter carriage moving, hear the keys clacking and the little bell ding when the carriage returns (the platten does move a little to the right and then to the left repeatedly while triggered for about 30 seconds), and lo and behold there's a message on the paper. Easy enough to remove the paper it comes with from the platten and add your own tea-stained message from beyond.

Anyway Sale is over tonight at 11:59pm EDT (code EERIE16). Got Free Shipping when I ordered mine but wouldn't have minded the 40%. The typewriter (needs 3 AAs) and the platten are both encased in a 2-piece block of white styrofoam, so very nicely protected. It's pretty heavy. The battery compartment is on the back and the typewriter sits on 4 rubber feet. Bottom is enclosed with a panel and you can see the area that the HELP key mechanism is located but it's protected. Very nice design and viewable from 3 sides. The back is finished too but the black recessed battery pack is visible although flush with the unit.

Photos of Creepymagic's typewriter:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/146734-grandin-road-2016-a-69.html#post1864069


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Played a little with the Haunted Typewriter today. Removed the supplied printed paper message that was on the platten. On mine it was lightly adhered and I kept lifting the paper until it detached. Had one small area stick but otherwise came off pretty cleanly. Keeping the original as a template for the hole that needs to be added to any new paper used so it will fit on the platten allowing it to be animated in the typewriter. I'll probably go back in to my HELP text and try adding some spacing between the letters so it more closely matches the platten movement's starting and stopping points. I wanted to make the typewriter look like it was typing HELP over and over in the same spot so bolded it. When satisfied with the placement will add some blood splatters to the letter as it was a bloody end to the poor P.I.! He'll be laying slouched over the desk while the typewriter types on it's own when the kids trigger it. I think the kids will like it.

Here's a video I made of it. You can go into the youtube player settings wheel to up the resolution in Quality if the image doesn't look sharp, seems to default to 320 for some reason (don't do many youtube videos so it's probably something I set or didn't set when uploading). You should be able to see the typed report very clearly.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Played a little with the Haunted Typewriter today. Removed the supplied printed paper message that was on the platten. On mine it was lightly adhered and I kept lifting the paper until it detached. Had one small area stick but otherwise came off pretty cleanly. Keeping the original as a template for the hole that needs to be added to any new paper used so it will fit on the platten allowing it to be animated in the typewriter. I'll probably go back in to my HELP text and try adding some spacing between the letters so it more closely matches the platten movement's starting and stopping points. I wanted to make the typewriter look like it was typing HELP over and over in the same spot so bolded it. When satisfied with the placement will add some blood splatters to the letter as it was a bloody end to the poor P.I.! He'll be laying slouched over the desk while the typewriter types on it's own when the kids trigger it. I think the kids will like it.
> 
> Here's a video I made of it. You can go into the youtube player settings wheel to up the resolution in Quality if the image doesn't look sharp, seems to default to 320 for some reason (don't do many youtube videos so it's probably something I set or didn't set when uploading). You should be able to see the typed report very clearly.


i'd love to know what you wrote on the new paper.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

wickedwillingwench said:


> i'd love to know what you wrote on the new paper.



Here's what's in the typewriter. Came up with it kind of quickly to see how it would look and work in the typewriter. I might change the last line to be something like "I thought I just heard someth " leaving it mid-word. Thinking that would convey interrupted typing better. I also did add extra spacing between HELP to fit the movement better. The typewriter platten keeps moving back and forth over the HELP area.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Grandinroad has skeleton dogs featured at 50% off and with Free Shipping. No codes, just a sale. Spike, Shadow, Sasha (the larger 3 dogs) and Sparky (including golden Sparky).

BTW they also have a spend $100 and get $100 later (form of certificate to be used by 10/29). See site for info and code.

Also looks like the latest shipment of typewriters due 10/3 arrived early and are probably shipping out. Seeing a few more things listed as No Longer Available.


11:30pm Just noticed that GrandinRoad still has the dogs on 50% sale and free shipping. There's now an additional 20% off on Halloween and free shipping offer posted (Code FREEFORALL). Expires 10/3 at 11:59 pm EDT. I don't need any dogs at this point but tried seeing if the code would do take an additional discount on the dogs and sure enough it did. Sasha was $99, down to 49.50 (50%) but then went down to 39.60 in my cart with the Code. However the details on the Freeforall code state that the Skeleton Dogs are priced as marked and are excluded from any additional discount, so even though it applied it in my cart they may readjust it when processing. Just a heads up.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The GrandinRoad Hocus Pocus LED "neon" sign for Hocus Pocus Investigations arrived just now. It will be used in conjunction with the Typewriter. Came packaged in the box you see it on which was then inserted into a larger shipping box for extra protection. 










Plugged it in and the color is a very nice rich uniform red/orange. Very pleased and glad I bought. Might not have if I hadn't seen earlier photos from ChefJuli when she got hers (thanks ChefJuli). The sign certainly will get seen from a far if I put it in my upper window facing the street. 

Here's a photo of it lit, taken at close range. The camera picked up the individual LEDs but your eyes just see a solid color. 










Plan to position this on the ledge of our courtyard half wall, so working on some ideas to suspend it. Have to say I'm so glad we added outlets to the outside of our house when we redid the landscaping. This is one of the times when batteries won't do for power.


Just read the instructions that come with the product. Two-sided page. Front side spells out all those typical safety precautions. The next section is on Use and Care and had to laugh when I read #1 and #2 which talk about when placing the product on a live tree and needles and keeping the tree holder filled with water. LOL. For sure they have the wrong holiday I think (I know there are black halloween trees now but clearly this was xmas intended). 

Then I flipped over to the back and it reads: "Congratulations! You're the proud owner of your very own Neon Sign from Gemmy!" There's all the typical Gemmy info at the bottom and it's © 2016 Gemmy Industries Corp. Interesting and thought I would pass it along. I guess it's not a big stretch they would be doing this as they have a number of LED lighting products already. Just didn't see this one coming down the pipeline. Can see more in the future.


----------



## Jezebel82

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The GrandinRoad Hocus Pocus LED "neon" sign for Hocus Pocus Investigations arrived just now. It will be used in conjunction with the Typewriter. Came packaged in the box you see it on which was then inserted into a larger shipping box for extra protection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plugged it in and the color is a very nice rich uniform red/orange. Very pleased and glad I bought. Might not have if I hadn't seen earlier photos from ChefJuli when she got hers (thanks ChefJuli). The sign certainly will get seen from a far if I put it in my upper window facing the street.
> 
> Here's a photo of it lit, taken at close range. The camera picked up the individual LEDs but your eyes just see a solid color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan to position this on the ledge of our courtyard half wall, so working on some ideas to suspend it. Have to say I'm so glad we added outlets to the outside of our house when we redid the landscaping. This is one of the times when batteries won't do for power.
> 
> 
> Just read the instructions that come with the product. Two-sided page. Front side spells out all those typical safety precautions. The next section is on Use and Care and had to laugh when I read #1 and #2 which talk about when placing the product on a live tree and needles and keeping the tree holder filled with water. LOL. For sure they have the wrong holiday I think (I know there are black halloween trees now but clearly this was xmas intended).
> 
> Then I flipped over to the back and it reads: "Congratulations! You're the proud owner of your very own Neon Sign from Gemmy!" There's all the typical Gemmy info at the bottom and it's © 2016 Gemmy Industries Corp. Interesting and thought I would pass it along. I guess it's not a big stretch they would be doing this as they have a number of LED lighting products already. Just didn't see this one coming down the pipeline. Can see more in the future.


It's interesting to see it unlit and see that it looks liked they taped over or covered the sections that should not be seen. I don't know if anyone has considered this but you could probably make something similar with EL wire and it would be battery operated. You could also have it blink too. I only recently discovered EL wire while helping my husband make his ghostbuster costume but it's available pretty cheap on amazon and easy to work with . Being that this is LED I feel like it would have been nice to have it battery-operated. Then again maybe that's just my preference because I'm always short on outlets lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

For Wednesday only, 10/5, Grandinroad has a 40% off Sale on over 100 halloween items. Code EERIEOCT thru 11:59pm EDT.


Vlad btw is marked down to 129.00 so the 40% off will be off on that sale price. There are a few other items on sale that are part of this event.

BTW if you bought the Typewriter under the recent 20% off _and_ free ship offer, this sale (which the typewriter is part of) would only save you an additional $9.20 based on my ship zone -- so sometimes the larger percentage might sound like a huge savings but might not be so much. Really depends on the shipping cost of the item. 

Both Vlad and the Typewriter had a popup window on my device showing they were in limited quantity.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

arrrgh....I could have saved 40% on the Countess. Sigh.


----------



## Jezebel82

Did anyone else end up attending the pop-up shop party at Macy's last night? I went and it was sooooo worth it. Everyone got $10 gift cards at the door. They ended up giving me an extra by mistake so between me and my husband I had $30 in gift cards, plus everything in the store was 30% off. The gift with purchase was a bag with chocolate truffles and 2 adorable skeleton mice. I also have a feeling the woman at the register may have given some extra discounts because I ended up taking home the haunted mirror for $68. No idea how that worked out but I wasn't asking questions  It was really nice to see a lot of stuff in person too. I ended up getting some small eyeball orbs, a large octopus candle holder, the haunted clock, haunted mirror and haunted spell book. I also got 2 sets of tombstone salt & pepper shakers that I don't recall ever seeing on the site. I think they were a store exclusive. All that for around $135 total. It was so much fun and my husband was a pretty good sport about it all. It started out in the lower level bar & grill with passed apps. The whole place was decorated with lighting and spider webs and Grandin Road products. I thought they did a great job. After about an hour they started bringing people up to the shop and passing around desserts. I wish I got pictures of the desserts because they were great. My favorite was chocolate mousse in a square cup with dirt and a tombstone on top. Very yummy! I also have to say their customer service for the event was outstanding. They did everything they could to help people check out as quickly as possible because lines were moving very slow. Katie Linendoll hosted and then hung out in the shop helping customers as well. You never would have known she was any type of celebrity. She chatted with everyone and helped people find stuff. I took some pictures that I can upload if anyone is interested. All in all a fantastic night!


----------



## restingWITCHface

Im very late as this is my first time on the forum this entire year, but im so thankful that i saw this thread...i think i might pick up the 6 pack of mice skeletons ...unless maybe i should wait perhaps there will be a better sale..? Any thoughts? Shipping shows as $5 for my area


----------



## 22606

Jezebel82 said:


> I went and it was sooooo worth it...I took some pictures that I can upload if anyone is interested. All in all a fantastic night!


Good to hear. Please do.


----------



## Hallow Girl

Jezebel82 said:


> Did anyone else end up attending the pop-up shop party at Macy's last night? I went and it was sooooo worth it. Everyone got $10 gift cards at the door. They ended up giving me an extra by mistake so between me and my husband I had $30 in gift cards, plus everything in the store was 30% off. The gift with purchase was a bag with chocolate truffles and 2 adorable skeleton mice. I also have a feeling the woman at the register may have given some extra discounts because I ended up taking home the haunted mirror for $68. No idea how that worked out but I wasn't asking questions  It was really nice to see a lot of stuff in person too. I ended up getting some small eyeball orbs, a large octopus candle holder, the haunted clock, haunted mirror and haunted spell book. I also got 2 sets of tombstone salt & pepper shakers that I don't recall ever seeing on the site. I think they were a store exclusive. All that for around $135 total. It was so much fun and my husband was a pretty good sport about it all. It started out in the lower level bar & grill with passed apps. The whole place was decorated with lighting and spider webs and Grandin Road products. I thought they did a great job. After about an hour they started bringing people up to the shop and passing around desserts. I wish I got pictures of the desserts because they were great. My favorite was chocolate mousse in a square cup with dirt and a tombstone on top. Very yummy! I also have to say their customer service for the event was outstanding. They did everything they could to help people check out as quickly as possible because lines were moving very slow. Katie Linendoll hosted and then hung out in the shop helping customers as well. You never would have known she was any type of celebrity. She chatted with everyone and helped people find stuff. I took some pictures that I can upload if anyone is interested. All in all a fantastic night!


I would love to see your pictures. I should have gone but the whole day I kept debating if I should go or not. What promoted me not to go, was the email I received stated you were to arrive at 7 then they will bring you up at 9. I was thinking what will I do for two hours. sigh. I wish I went now.


----------



## Forhekset

deva said:


> Im very late as this is my first time on the forum this entire year, but im so thankful that i saw this thread...i think i might pick up the 6 pack of mice skeletons ...unless maybe i should wait perhaps there will be a better sale..? Any thoughts? Shipping shows as $5 for my area


It just kinda depends on how popular the item is - there will probably be better sales as the month goes on, but the good stuff will start to sell out, too. So if you really want it, I'd get it now. If you want to gamble and wait, you'll probably be able to get it for a lower price and possibly free shipping as well.


----------



## restingWITCHface

Forhekset said:


> deva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im very late as this is my first time on the forum this entire year, but im so thankful that i saw this thread...i think i might pick up the 6 pack of mice skeletons ...unless maybe i should wait perhaps there will be a better sale..? Any thoughts? Shipping shows as $5 for my area
> 
> 
> 
> It just kinda depends on how popular the item is - there will probably be better sales as the month goes on, but the good stuff will start to sell out, too. So if you really want it, I'd get it now. If you want to gamble and wait, you'll probably be able to get it for a lower price and possibly free shipping as well.
Click to expand...

Thanks so much for the advice


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Deva on larger items with heftier shipping charges (although I think GRs are still pretty reasonable and apparently not going by dimensional--must be part of their contract with UPS), you can save more when there's free shipping included, but consider this:

6 mice @24.00 and ship of $5 as you mentioned:
40% off sale -- 14.40 + 5 = 19.40
20% off sale and free ship -- 19.20 + 0.00 = 19.20

Work out a few scenarios for yourself and decide at what point you'll jump for pennies to a few dollars difference. Also factor in availability and shipping time. When I've ordered things free ship it seems like it can be a week or longer for the item to be processed and to my door. If you need it for use this year that will factor into your decision. The mice are a pretty universal halloween item (ie popular) and I'd keep a close eye on them if you're waiting. Sometimes sales can change daily and sometimes sales can extend over a few days until they change them up which can push out or shorten your decision too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Grandinroad -- 25% off everything sitewide today thru Monday evening, 10/10 for Columbus Day sale promo. ALLFALL.


All the tombstones are gone. Had hoped to order the winged one I passed on earlier. Not much left in the animated category and I get a pop up that the typewriter is limited. Only 2 wreath styles left. The bat one sold out maybe a week ago. Yep, Halloween Haven is looking picked over.


----------



## LittlMissApril

They are starting to sell set pieces separately. The 6 set of mice are $24, but now you can purchase them individually for $3 a piece ($18 for set of 6). Don't forget to use code OCTSALE16 for extra 20% off and free shipping. 

I picked up 8 mice and the set of 12 bats for $31.xx.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I saw your post early this morning @@LittlMissApril but was busy and didn't check GR until just now. Kicking myself. Missed out on the winged angel statue which apparently they had a few of again in stock, but now sold out. Did pick up a few crouching mice and a few of the eyeball orbs in 3 and 4 inches sizes (which I passed on earlier in the year but still wanted). Liked that I could order separately in units of 1 each. Did my 4-inch order separately as they aren't scheduled to ship until the 24th and didn't want the rest of my order held up. One of the mice is for my next door neighbor's girl who I always try to give her a card and something else each Halloween. They're moving Nov. 1 so wanted to make sure I had something for her before she was gone. Since shipping was free, didn't matter if I made two orders out of it either. Thanks for your post.


----------



## mrincredibletou

Got my typewriter in and the keys spelled HELP backwards, then they stopped working all together. GR sent out another one and those keys are typing backwards as well. Sending back and getting a refund!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow mrincredibletou, how very disappointing and clearly a screw up by the manufacturer. Sounds like a counterclockwise mechanism was used instead of a clockwise one. Since they sent out two to you and they were both the same, I have to wonder if the whole batch was bad. Anyone who ordered their typewriter should definitely pull it out and check it out before it's too late to return. Mine was okay but I think my order was from the batch that arrived prior to yours if you recently ordered. 


I did log in to say that I just received my crouching mice and small orb eyeballs today. Large orbs will be here Tuesday. I absolutely love the little mice! Almost didn't order them since I have a number of skeleton mice already but really glad I did and these are smaller than the ones I have, plus liked the crouching position. If anyone is still looking for the mice, they are still being sold separately for $3 each, but you have to go into the Sale area and Halloween section. Halloween Haven only shows the set of 6. Right now there is the Friends and Family sale at 30% off which will apply to the mice so they run 2.10 each. I liked them so much the I just ordered 2 of the laying ones and 2 of standing version. They will look cute on a bookshelf. Shipping for me was $5 for the 4. 

BTW the orbs can be purchased still separately too if you go under the same Sale area/Halloween. 

I think this is it for me for Grandinroad for the season now.


----------



## Muffy

50% off at Grandin Road


Well I called this morning to check and see if they still were going to be shipping my gypsy sign, the shipping date was the 26th. She had good news, it shipped already and should be here today. I started looking at those skeleton dogs again and with an additional 50% off of the already reduced items the bill came out pretty good. I got Sasha & Spike for 50% off and Shadow who was already marked down to $35.00 then we took off another 50%.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i got some bats and rats for my house next year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i am excited i got the typewriter for 50 percent off can not wait for it to get here this week


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Saki.Girl said:


> i am excited i got the typewriter for 50 percent off can not wait for it to get here this week


In case you missed mrincredibletou's post, check to make sure the HELP keys spell it out in that order not PLEH. They ending up sent 2 units back due to both of them typing the message in the wrong order. Great deal if you get a good one. Fingers crossed for you. I think it's one of the most unique props this year they had and really love mine. I see it's pulled from the website now.



Nice buys on the dogs guys! They were holding on to that retail price on Sasha and I wasn't sure she'd go on sale this year. Got mine last year from Kmart on a good sale since GR wasn't budging much on her then either. Apart from the dogs and the typewriter there wasn't a whole lot left on their site as far as the bigger items.

I got my 4 inch eyeball orbs today. The 3 inch ones arrived last week. I really like the look of them and like them way better than the Ross version I had seen in the store. Never did buy any of the Cracker Barrel ones. Actually I almost didn't order the orbs even at 50% off separately but glad I bought them when I did as they seem to be sold out now. Have to say I'm pretty happy with my GR items this year even though I wasn't overly excited by what was new. 

Still have one more order I'm waiting for delivery. That's 2 of the standing and laying little mice. I liked the crouching ones so much wanted to add some friends. What are you guys still waiting on?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

This is my first post here (I'm a newly registered user......hi, everyone!) and was excited to see an entire forum site dedicated to Halloween. And now an entire thread to talk about just Grandinroad? How have I not found this site until now is beyond me! 

I have been buying Halloween decor from GR for the last several years and I love just about everything I have purchased. This year's selection wasn't as good as prior years, but of course did still manage to pick up a few new things to add to my collection (witch hat platter, witch and skeleton masks on stands, and Vladimir, just to name a few). Today I received the set of 3 holding hands witches, and I am anxiously awaiting the typewriter like a few of you. Thanks for the heads up about the keys! Hopefully I won't get one of the returned defective ones...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Cool that you found us maggiesvineyard. And nice to find another GR shopper. Lots of company on this thread. Good luck on your typewriter btw. So how do you decorate for Halloween? 

Once you have time, you might enjoy checking out some of the old threads. Years worth of info and photos and how to's. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I actually found this site over the weekend. I was searching online for ideas for a Book of Spells/Shadows and got heavily engrossed in all the how-to's and seeing everyone's photos of their work.....I think I lost pretty much most of the weekend! LOL. Except for Sunday night that was reserved for the TWD premiere (completely different topic though which I will look up later in a different forum section when I have more time!). 

I'm not sure what style my decorating is, but I have a lot of life size props, skeletons (both human and animals) and have scenes created in each and every room. I think one of my favorites is the life size female mummy I got from GR a couple years ago...kicking myself that I didn't get the male, too! They haven't been brought back since then. This year was my first time decorating outdoors.....for years I lived in apartments but now I'm in a house....so I have a few GR tombstones, a couple groundbreakers, and the window crasher ghosts I picked up this year. I thought they might bee too "cute" but honestly they fit right in with everything else. So for my style, nothing soft or cute...... I go more scary and haunted than horrific (although I do have a small number of things that might be borderline, like my severed Hershel head or my ripped out eyeballs that I found on Ebay last year that are VERY realistic looking. Luckily this is an all-adult household! 

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ghost of Spookie said:


> In case you missed mrincredibletou's post, check to make sure the HELP keys spell it out in that order not PLEH. They ending up sent 2 units back due to both of them typing the message in the wrong order. Great deal if you get a good one. Fingers crossed for you. I think it's one of the most unique props this year they had and really love mine. I see it's pulled from the website now.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice buys on the dogs guys! They were holding on to that retail price on Sasha and I wasn't sure she'd go on sale this year. Got mine last year from Kmart on a good sale since GR wasn't budging much on her then either. Apart from the dogs and the typewriter there wasn't a whole lot left on their site as far as the bigger items.
> 
> I got my 4 inch eyeball orbs today. The 3 inch ones arrived last week. I really like the look of them and like them way better than the Ross version I had seen in the store. Never did buy any of the Cracker Barrel ones. Actually I almost didn't order the orbs even at 50% off separately but glad I bought them when I did as they seem to be sold out now. Have to say I'm pretty happy with my GR items this year even though I wasn't overly excited by what was new.
> 
> Still have one more order I'm waiting for delivery. That's 2 of the standing and laying little mice. I liked the crouching ones so much wanted to add some friends. What are you guys still waiting on?



now see if I got one that help is backwards I would be totally cool with that haha can use in a scavenger hunt at my party find the word help haha


----------



## Muffy

Welcome maggiesvineyard!

Can't remember if I posted this but the psychic sign came early..... they had scheduled me for the 26th and I called them to check on it and it came that day (the 21st). I could not help myself....pulled out that darn Grandin Road credit card again and ordered the dogs. Two came today, Sasha & Spike, still waiting on Shadow. They are so neat.I was not planning anything with these dogs, but the more I looked at them and how cute the dog walker skeleton guy was....I finally thought I might like to get one. When they went to 50% off I broke down. Shadow was only $17.50 since he was already marked down to $35.00. I did not expect them to be so big.I love them but my dogs don't know what to think and the chihuahau charged them!

Well we did not get a lot of stuff done......actually its pretty pathetic...but I have a popup outside its decorated with a gypsy theme and most of the stuff in there is Grandin Road from this year and last year. The kids are gonna love that gypsy woman that tells the fortunes and the sign that goes with her is just too perfect.


----------



## A Little Odd

I am so thrilled I bought their spotlights on sale in the early spring. The green is really setting off the graveyard.

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Well I thought I was getting my typewriter today, but it looks like tomorrow instead *sigh*

I did however get the skeleton vulture (cute) and the skull string art. I had no intentions of buying it but for $10 I couldn't resist. The wood isn't exactly high quality, in fact it's pretty cheap, but the string work is pretty cool.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I finally got my typewriter yesterday, and just as I thought I would, I got one that spells PLEH. But honestly, I'm ok with it! It's not like I could get them to send me a different one anyway since it's sold out.

I also received another prop from one of my other favorite stores, Design Toscano, to go with the typewriter.....which is this severed hand statue. It complements the typewriter perfectly!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

maggiesvineyard said:


> I finally got my typewriter yesterday, and just as I thought I would, I got one that spells PLEH. But honestly, I'm ok with it! It's not like I could get them to send me a different one anyway since it's sold out.
> 
> I also received another prop from one of my other favorite stores, Design Toscano, to go with the typewriter.....which is this severed hand statue. It complements the typewriter perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 371786


I like the hand. Sort of a neat paper weight?! Regarding the typewriter if you can I would take a short video of the "key" movement if you can and post it to a Flickr or whatever account where you can store it, then call them and tell them you got a defective one. Mention you like it, since you do, and you were wondering if they could give you some sort of a discount if you keep it since you see it's now sold out and can't exchange it. Offer to send a link to a video of it so they could see it's not right. If they agree, great. I recently posted on HF about a defective zombie farmer prop I bought from their sister company, Improvements Catalog (got mine on sale, although not 50%), and was nice about it with them on the phone and they gave me a person to contact and send photos of the issues. It was also sold out so I couldn't get an exchange. I got a prompt response back that they would issue me a credit and they did right a way. Like you I liked the prop enough to keep and work around the issues with it but honestly it's not a truly working prop so don't feel bad about asking for some adjustment. Can't hurt if you still want to keep it.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Yes, the hand could definitely serve as a paper weight! It's not super heavy, but it's heavy enough since it's made out of resin.

As for the typewriter, I called a little bit ago and they credited me for the whole thing. I had to call about another broken item......the "Give Thanks" pumpkins, which are absolutely gorgeous, but must have been a return from someone else because both pumpkins were literally thrown in a box with no styrofoam or other padding around them. And they're resin as well and are highly breakable, normally those types of decorations are individually boxed and have styrofoam around them. So disappointing they arrived that way, as I was looking forward to them. Anyway, I explained about the typewriter and the woman ended up crediting me for the whole thing, and told me to either just keep it as defective or to donate it. This is why I love GR so much because they always make things right when it comes to damaged items!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

btw, I didn't know Improvements was a sister company! I recently bought a few Halloween decorations from them when they had that 1-day 50% off on select Halloween items, and I couldn't believe some of the things I was able to get at an awesome price! Like the pre-lit spooky trees, which I have seen on GR before for like $80 or somewhere around there and I got 2 of them for $30 ea. I got a few other great items on that sale, too, but the trees I was most excited about!


----------



## Autumnk

Hi everyone! I just recently discovered halloween forum as well as grandin road. I got some great stuff from them, but missed out on some things I really wouldve loved to have! I wasn't expecting stuff to sell out so fast! I was wondering if they carry a lot of products over year to year? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Autumnk said:


> Hi everyone! I just recently discovered halloween forum as well as grandin road. I got some great stuff from them, but missed out on some things I really wouldve loved to have! I wasn't expecting stuff to sell out so fast! I was wondering if they carry a lot of products over year to year? Thanks for any input.



Welcome aboard. You should come here early starting maybe in May when talk about GR starts up and we get clever and try to find the stuff going up online before it gets officially posted. And talk always goes to what items we've seen will probably sell out early. Actually all year round you'll find posts from people about various sales and clearance items on halloween stuff. They do occasionally repeat items but not many really. This year we saw Victorian Victoria and Eva get listed again. The animated Zombie groundbreaker bros came back although Henry sold out early. Forgot when I bought mine during the year but think just Larry and Skully were around most of the season this year. The giant hunky Headless Horseman has made an appearance on a few yearly occasions over the years and is generally gone before the season is over when he does get listed. 

If you live by their showroom warehouse you can get good deals on things that end up there after season. Some in fine condition, others kind of fall into the bump and dented category, but depending on your DIY skills or how you will use them a great bargain. A few members here have posted over the past years photos of what they've found when they went there. Otherwise the rest of us look forward to the after season clearance items that will pop up and disappear just as quickly from November through maybe February/March. Generally limited quantities, sometimes we think just one or two, so you have to be watching the site and/or reading posts here to get the heads up. People here have gotten lucky on many occasions. I've bought a number of my props from them during these after season sales. Can't beat the prices then, 'course you have to wait to use the props until next halloween so no immediate gratification.

Since you are new to the forum and a fan of GR, when you get a chance you might enjoy searching the site for the annual GR shopping threads (always labeled GrandinRoad and the year). Fun looking through the photos people shared over the years and kicking yourself for props you wish you had bought when you had the chance! Hope you have a great halloween. BTW what did you miss out on this year that you didn't get to in time?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I know your question was to Autumnk, but I figured I would answer, too! The one item I really REALLY reeeeeaaaaalllllllyyyy wanted was the witch moon wreath. It sold out fairly early, but then yesterday I saw it was available again but only for a few hours. When I saw it I immediately put it in my cart, but I just couldn't push the button to purchase it at full price. It was $299, + $30 shipping and $10+ in tax. They have free shipping right now, but still couldn't do it. I searched high and low for other coupon codes and I found a working 20% off code, but that negated the free shipping, and I still couldn't do it at that price. I love it, but not $300+ love for a wreath, no matter how cool! I'm hoping it comes back next year when I have a better chance of getting it on sale


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Oh and you're right, you have to keep checking their site! I managed to get several of their early sell-outs from last year in the spring of this year, and on sale too with one of their "20 or 25% sitewide + free shipping" deals. The gold mask and gold bead skulls, witch hat clock, day of the dead bust, and I forget what else....but it was a bunch of things! It took like 2-3 months to ship, but I didn't mind.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Yep, my Henry zombie guy was like that..ordered and waited for him 2-3 months last year; and Skully same this year. Both ordered in May on sale and got in July. I really haven't noticed many props making a come back this year. This week however I saw Victoria and Eva pop up and get sold. This afternoon I saw that Madame Zaltana had popped up and been bought. Glad I bought her early on.

Plus I should mention that you really should check both the Halloween Haven area AND their separate Sale area for Halloween. Not everything is listed in both places. For example the set of 6 mice under HHaven is back to 24.00 but you can pick up 6 mice individually for 18.00 under the Sale area and mix and match them as you please.

One thing I really liked but didn't get this year was the winged angel statue. Think I mentioned that before. Either didn't have the extra to buy it when she was available or saw it after it had sold out. I did once afterwards see it make a pop up appearance but when I noticed it was listed but marked No Longer Available so probably just missed it by hours. Hoping maybe next year. That's the one statue of theirs that I keep thinking about that I think would look good in my cemetery set up.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Oh I want that winged angel too! Especially having managed to get the 2 other tombstones they sold (same from previous years). I wanted them last year but they were always sold out when a sale was happening....and they are just too much to pay full price on. I lucked out and they didn't have the infamous "Item no longer available" on them when it was sale time a month or so ago so I got them at a decent price. I love them! The angel statue will look great along with them so I will have to keep an eye out for that one.

I did notice the item listings under HH and their outlet section. In fact, and you probably already noticed this, but even in HH there is sort of a discrepancy, so instead of viewing "All Halloween" which is what I normally do, it's best to go thru each and every category. If you go to the outdoor decorations category, they have some lighting (ridiculously priced, of course) that do not display under the "All" list. The few lighting pieces were the only things I didn't see in the "All" list, but now I make a point to look every now and again through the individual categories just so I don't miss anything!

I didn't get Madame Zaltana....she was too much $$ at full price and by the time I started contemplating getting her, she was gone. I did get Vladimir though for like $50 so I was pretty happy with that. He was my only life-size prop for this year. Well, at least from GR! lol


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I forgot, I got the zombie girl groundbreaker this year, too! I wanted her last year but didn't get her before she sold out. She made an appearance this year for a brief period and I managed to get her. Looks great with the other groundbreaker I have from Design Toscano (link below in case you want to check him out). They look great together!

I will have to keep an eye out for Larry and Skully.... I am fixated on my outdoor decorating now!

http://www.designtoscano.com/produc...383020.do?sortby=bestSellers&refType=&from=fn


----------



## Autumnk

Thanks so much for all the info. Really appreciate it! I really wanted some of the tombstones, the spooky hands with lanterns, skull door knocker, tree face and hands set and Im sure theres more I'm forgetting. I wouldve loved the winged lady statue as well. I also thought the tombstone with the vulture on it looked pretty neat. I wish I was closer to a showroom! I'm way out in the suburbs of Chicago though so not even close. I'll definitely keep an eye out like you suggested and again thanks for the all the great info and tips! Enjoy your Halloween.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

GR has a Halloween Day only sale, 31% off sitewise (Code OCT31).


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I really AM going to go broke, but guess what I just bought? The witch moon wreath! All said and done it cost $253, but the fact that it was back on the site and the discount was 31% today, I just had to. Really, I did. But with all the fabulous reviews, I just know it's going to be all that. I don't even care that I won't get to put it up til next year!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I saw the discount last night just after midnight (I realized that even though you don't get their email til the morning, the new sale gets added at midnight) and I was right there checking for the wreath! And anything else that made a reappearance. It wasn't on there. I did almost buy the Madame Zaltana Psychic wood sign and the skull platter (I just got a set of the 4 plates) but I didn't pull the trigger. I want them, but could do without them, so even with 31% off it wasn't enough to tempt me. Had it have been the Dead and Breakfast sign, I may have though, because that's the one I really wanted out of those signs! But only because I didn't get Madame Zaltana herself. Maybe next year.


----------



## Renfield

Did anyone get a Vladimir this year? And if so, would you be willing to send me a pic of his parts list/assembly instructions? I bought a display today & didn't get any of that. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Renfield said:


> Did anyone get a Vladimir this year? And if so, would you be willing to send me a pic of his parts list/assembly instructions? I bought a display today & didn't get any of that. Thanks in advance!



I did! And he's awesome! I will check when I get home later this evening to see if I kept the instructions...


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I really thought I may have thrown it away, but I found it!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Here's one more photo, a closer view of how the parts are assembled.....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

And one more for a close up of the instructions. I don't know why my first photo was so small.....but when you zoomed in on the pic you could barely read it. Hope this helps!


----------



## Renfield

maggiesvineyard said:


> And one more for a close up of the instructions. I don't know why my first photo was so small.....but when you zoomed in on the pic you could barely read it. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 379313


Thank you so much!! You're a lifesaver! (Small Halloween candy joke! ). I really appreciate it!


----------



## Renfield

He came assembled, without box or instructions, but he works. Seems to have all his parts, but I wanted instructions so I could get him back together next year. Also, his head seems a little unstable on his neck. It's upright, but just seems like it could be adhered better. I see that the torso came as all one piece. Can't complain, I got him for a song. Thanks again, maggiesvineyard!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Renfield said:


> He came assembled, without box or instructions, but he works. Seems to have all his parts, but I wanted instructions so I could get him back together next year. Also, his head seems a little unstable on his neck. It's upright, but just seems like it could be adhered better. I see that the torso came as all one piece. Can't complain, I got him for a song. Thanks again, maggiesvineyard!



Hmmm, I didn't notice any instability with his head on mine. I'll have to inspect him when I move him to the garage. I actually plan to leave him fully assembled and lay him down in a large plastic bin along with all my other life size props...will make next year's decorating a lot easier I think!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

*Cheap Mice!*

If you are looking for some cheap skeleton mice, Grandinroad right now has an Additional 50% off select halloween decor (ie. sale items only) and the mice, already reduced from $4 to $2, fall into that category, so just $1 for each mouse. You still have a choice of standing, crouching or laying version. At this price I decided to pick up a dozen of the mice, and even buying 12 shipping was only $5 so pretty cost efficient shipping. The Code to use is WICKEDNOW (Code good thru 11/8 at 11:59pm EST). My mice are shipping today.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

The other "steal" is that Boo mirror! I bought it previously, but now with the 50% off, they are $11. It could be a tad bigger, but the quality is superb! FYI in case anyone was on the fence about it.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Ending tonight, Sunday, 11/6 @ 11:59pm EST, 25% off on sale items Plus Free Shipping sitewide (Code DAY3). Sometimes the % off and Free shipping can be a very nice offer in savings.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Since GrandinRoad doesn't seem to offer many animated props in the past few years like they use to, thought I'd mention that if anyone missed out on the Werewolf Dad prop from GR 2 years ago (they offered him and his son separately), you can pick him up online at HomeDepot currently for 50% off. I bought him on a 50% off sale from GR right before halloween that year and paid 97.50 for him plus shipping. The HD price now is 99.50 and you can have him shipped to your local store for pick up or have him delivered to your house for free. 

Today is the last day for HD's 50% off sale online. http://www.homedepot.com/p/74-8-in-Werewolf-Dad-5124334/206770897

Here's a GR video of dad and son:


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I'm so sad I think I'm gonna cry. My order for the witch moon wreath was canceled because there wasn't any in stock, and no estimate for more so they couldn't backorder it. They never even sent me an email either....I discovered it by looking at my account online and I called them right away when I saw it said "CANCELLED" under the tracking status. So disappointing  Normally they're pretty good with sending emails.

Guess I will have to just cross my fingers it comes back next year!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since GrandinRoad doesn't seem to offer many animated props in the past few years like they use to, thought I'd mention that if anyone missed out on the Werewolf Dad prop from GR 2 years ago (they offered him and his son separately), you can pick him up online at HomeDepot currently for 50% off. I bought him on a 50% off sale from GR right before halloween that year and paid 97.50 for him plus shipping. The HD price now is 99.50 and you can have him shipped to your local store for pick up or have him delivered to your house for free.
> 
> Today is the last day for HD's 50% off sale online. http://www.homedepot.com/p/74-8-in-Werewolf-Dad-5124334/206770897
> 
> Here's a GR video of dad and son:




Just picked up Werewolf Dad.....today he is now $50! I almost didn't because I think he's gonna be too scary for my yard scene, but decided to get him anyway for that price.

I saw the skeleton horse is now only $50, too, but unfortunately no shipping options for me in my zip code


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

maggiesvineyard said:


> Just picked up Werewolf Dad.....today he is now $50! I almost didn't because I think he's gonna be too scary for my yard scene, but decided to get him anyway for that price.
> 
> I saw the skeleton horse is now only $50, too, but unfortunately no shipping options for me in my zip code



Oh, sorry about the witch wreath. Been on that cancellation train before along with other people here. And sometimes we didn't get an email either. 

Nice job though on getting the Werewolf Dad and especially at that price! I see he's sold out now along with dozens of other items in the last few hours. I like his lumberjack flannel shirt and think it gets noticed more than the son's clothing. Both guys set up really easily but be careful when mounting the upper portion. I found even on the son that it was a bit heavy to do by my self while trying to connect the wires at the same time. Helps to have someone to hold things while doing this part. They have a nice solid stand.


I was wondering when HD would go lower in price but there's never any assurance it will be on what you want. Looks like they pick select items to mark down. I think you will like the dad. He is a bit scary but doesn't have blood on him so no gore unlike most of the other werewolf props out there. These just look frightening and howl, which even for my young crowd here I think is OK. We had the son on our front porch positioned behind a sofa two years back on Halloween (dad arrived on halloween day and too late to set up that year). The son triggered nicely for us so I was pretty happy. These guys are among my favorites.

Here's a photo of the son werewolf we set up in our upstairs bedroom window this year since there was a chance it might rain that night. He did get noticed and commented on by some of the ToTers. One kid asked me how I managed to get him up there. Wasn't sure if he meant how I set him up or how I got a werewolf in the house! I went for the first one and he said "oh, ok". Two years ago when he was set up on the porch, kids would approach us for candy and he would trigger and a few of the older kids even jumped. One kid took a good teasing from his friends on his reaction when he jumped. But everyone was laughing. It was pretty dark where he was set up and the kids were more focused on us and the candy so we did get the element of surprise by diversion. Only one little kid as I recall would not come closer to get candy. I think you'll fine with using him.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead

Wow I saw their Halloween Haven stuff is active...might have to pull the trigger on some things I waited too long for last year. I'm sure they'll be adding new things as we get closer to 31.


----------



## RCIAG

That Witch Moon wreath is still on the site but it states "Available to ship on 07/10/2017." It is NOT on sale though.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I'm surprised there isn't a 2017 thread started yet, but this actually pertains to some of the previos comments here. A couple months ago I bit the bullet and purchased the Moon Witch Wreath again, since it was back on the site and was 25% off with free shipping. It had a July delivery date which was a few months off, but that was ok, I was fine with that. I was pleasantly surprised when it shipped just a few weeks later, well before the July date! 

And I have to say, she was worth the wait!!!


----------



## wickedwillingwench

i ordered the Witch tabletop server from Katherine's Collection...shipping date (tentatively) 7/10...I was thrilled to get her 25%.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard

I would LOVE to add that witch tabletop server to my collection, because I'm sure she's fabulous, but I don't think I can make that kind of investment even if it were half off! It would need to come with the actual table, too! LOL

With that said, I hope you like her


----------



## Kenneth

maggiesvineyard said:


> I would LOVE to add that witch tabletop server to my collection, because I'm sure she's fabulous, but I don't think I can make that kind of investment even if it were half off! It would need to come with the actual table, too! LOL
> 
> With that said, I hope you like her


Same, I covet the majority of the Katherine's Collection but honey that witch tabletop server better actually place the food directly in my mouth for that price lol.


----------



## Kenneth

Sidenote, according to last year on June 9th Grandin Road released a teaser on their social media accounts for their Halloween Haven video! Maybe we'll get a sneak peek at something soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

There's a 2017 thread started now so please use the new thread.


----------



## wickedwillingwench

maggiesvineyard said:


> I would LOVE to add that witch tabletop server to my collection, because I'm sure she's fabulous, but I don't think I can make that kind of investment even if it were half off! It would need to come with the actual table, too! LOL
> 
> With that said, I hope you like her


i have worked my butt off for the last 18mos so my dh could list and sell his house and this is my little reward from him.  plus it was my birthday.


----------



## Spooktacularbre

If anyone has the Greta tabletop server for sale or know someone who is selling it please let me know!! I will buy!


----------



## Spooktacularbre

RCIAG said:


> Got the mantle scarf & the wreath.
> 
> The wreath is NOT worth $39 but I still like it. The bats aren't a flat black, they have a swipe of white in the middle & an edging of black glitter that's just enough. I'll take pics & post later. It certainly needs some lighting to set off he white & glitter. I've got plenty of battery operated lights floating around that I can use.
> 
> Didn't take the scarf outta the package because it's a mantle scarf & not very exciting.
> 
> I had 7 boxes of stuff waiting for me when I got home so I'm still opening things. It's not all Halloween though. I'll post later or tomorrow with pics.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the hands with lanterns should ship 8/8 so I'm still waiting on those.


If you decide to sell the mantle scarf please please keep me in mind!! I’ve been looking everywhere for it


----------



## Spooktacularbre

If anyone has the hocus Pocus mantle and wants to part with it I will gladly pay for it!! I cannot find it anywhere and desperately need it!


----------



## Meadow

Just got another email on bar stools! Ha! I really wish GR would have put as much effort into their Halloween Haven as they have been into those stools!


----------

